# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2015



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 00:37)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 00:37)

muitas nuvens por aqui, vêem se bem por causa do luar
17.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 05:54)

Vitor TT disse:


> ainda assim tirei estas fotos,
> 
> das pedreiras do cabo Mondego para Quiaios, bastante vento, tive pena de não ter levado o anemómetro, enfim, não se nota, mas ao fundo começava a formar-se nebulosidade junto a linha costeira,



 linda mesmo esta praia, o nosso litoral é uma maravilha, não me canso de o dizer! O litoral durante toda esta onda de calor foi um mundo àparte, é extraordinário como coexistem as duas situações apenas a dezenas de quilómetros.



Vitor TT disse:


> tiradas já no regresso, um pouco a baixo da Barra de Aveiro, bem fresco, neste local penso que o mar já entrou terra a dentro,



 beleza de imagens, fotos excelentes, um sonho de cores suaves e composição!



Vitor TT disse:


> temperatura a começar a descer a medida que chegava a Carcavelos, apesar disso na praia não se estava mal,



  apesar de estar com uma afluência ainda notável.



Vitor TT disse:


> o quase omnipresente capacete na serra de Sintra, como gostava de lá estar, mas não se pode estar em dois lugares ao mesmo tempo ,



Desta vez a escorregar dos cimos e pouco volumoso, mas o suficiente para trazer magia e refrescante humidade àquelas florestas musguentas. O vento lateral que sentiste era portanto de oes-sudoeste?


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 06:05)

Esta noite entrou mesmo o nevoeiro em peso aqui na praia, mas ficou-se só mesmo pela praia, lambendo o forte e fazendo as roncas dos navios cantar. O ambiente é sempre feérico nestas ocasiões.

Nesta altura não sei que temperatura estará exactamente, a estação do bairro parou pouco depois das 3h, quando registava 18,8ºC e 82%.

Ficam para já dois time-lapses curtos a descreverem bem o fim da tarde e início da noite de ontem (2 horas), e a madrugada enluarada de hoje com o cruzamento de nebulosidade alta de SSW com a baixa de oeste (50 minutos).

HD1080 ou 720. Pode ser mais interessante visualizar em velocidade 0,5 ou 0,25 , especialmente o segundo vídeo. As horas/minutos/segundos de início e término estão no próprio título.



Daqui a pouco talvez ainda ponha o amanhecer com nevoeiro.

Edição: já não se vê o forte, o nevoeiro entrou mais em terra. Mas a temperatura não desce abaixo dos 19ºC aqui na varanda. Ouvem-se os avisos de nevoeiro frequentemente. Vento nulo. Olhando para cima o nevoeiro é suficientemente fino para se verem cirrus através.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 08:28)

Neste momento 19,6ºC e 85% de HR no bairro um pouco mais longe da praia do que aqui. A mínima terá ficado pelos *18,7ºC* com 88%. O nevoeiro não terá chegado lá mas aqui a visibilidade por alguns momentos foi inferior a 200m.
Agora já levantou, céu coberto com estratos finos e luminosos, mas a Caparica e Cascais ainda estão ocultas.

O amanhecer do primeiro dia de Julho teve uma mistura de nuvens e de ventos cruzados em vários níveis que só o time-lapse permite apercebermo-nos totalmente.
Nuvens altas de SSW; nevoeiros de Sul e de Leste; nuvens baixas de Oeste a Noroeste; nuvens médias de Sudoeste; nevoeiro finalmente a instalar-se vindo de SSW.

Vê-se melhor em HD720 velocidade 0,5.


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2015 às 09:47)

Boas

Mínima de 16,5ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 20,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 10:00)

Bons dias,

Epa já estamos em Julho 

Por Cascais(centro) sigo com *20,5ºC* , *90%HR* , céu parcialmente nublado e vento muito fraco, quase nulo.
O sol vai tentando espreitar.
No fim de semana a forte nortada vai assolar a zona, mais lá em cima do que por aqui, como sempre.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 10:04)

minima de 15.0ºC
actual 21.7ºC e muito nublado, bem bom


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2015 às 11:43)

Dia nublado, sol escondido.
Mínima: *18,2ºC*
Atual: 22ºC

IPMA removeu a previsão de chuva à ultima da hora. Pelo radar vemos alguns ecos azuis de precipitação que passaram no litoral e neste momento parecem ir atacar o litoral norte.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 13:51)

já tive direito a mammatus 
25.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2015 às 14:20)

Chove com intensidade na Cruz Quebrada:

http://jchome.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/guestimage.html






E neste instante começou a pingar em Odivelas.
Vento fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2015 às 14:31)

Boa chuvada, agora:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 14:44)

Chove bem em Cascais, pobres turistas a fugirem.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 14:48)

*1 mm*, nada mau.


----------



## casr26 (1 Jul 2015 às 15:03)

Pancada de água em Belém, com trovão pelo meio...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Jul 2015 às 15:04)

Chuva intensa há 10 minutos!
Não estava prevista "chuva fraca"?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Jul 2015 às 15:07)

PS: Parece-me ter ouvido agora um trovãozito...


----------



## tucha (1 Jul 2015 às 15:17)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> PS: Parece-me ter ouvido agora um trovãozito...


Grande parvoeira de tempo, há dois dias atrás Lisboa abrasava com 36 graus, agora chove bem...será que ainda vamos ter uma trovoadazitas hoje, haverá condições para isso??? 

A quem de direito que possa responder...


----------



## rozzo (1 Jul 2015 às 15:22)

Chove razoavelmente bem pelo Campo Grande, sabe bem o cheiro a terra molhada depois de tanto tempo quente e seco!

Agora uma curiosidade, válida para todos nós, é bastante significativa a tendência que temos quando temos saudades da chuva ou após períodos longos secos de descrever a chuva que cai nesses momentos como muito mais intensa do que que classificaríamos no meio de um período chuvoso.
Parece que qualquer chuva fraca é uma grande chuvada! 

Quanto à trovoada, tendo em conta que desde há umas horas o vento rodou para um quadrante que obriga os aviões a levantar para Sul, se o "trovão" foi sentido no meio de Lisboa, provavelmente seria um avião maior. Ainda assim, a situação não descarta totalmente a ocorrência de algumas descargas, dada a convecção elevada.


----------



## Geopower (1 Jul 2015 às 15:24)

chuva moderada por Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 15:25)

aqui mais para este lado, é ver escuro a passar a W...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Jul 2015 às 15:33)

rozzo disse:


> Chove razoavelmente bem pelo Campo Grande, sabe bem o cheiro a terra molhada depois de tanto tempo quente e seco!
> 
> Agora uma curiosidade, válida para todos nós, é bastante significativa a tendência que temos quando temos saudades da chuva ou após períodos longos secos de descrever a chuva que cai nesses momentos como muito mais intensa do que que classificaríamos no meio de um período chuvoso.
> Parece que qualquer chuva fraca é uma grande chuvada!
> ...



Eu sei bem distinguir chuva fraca de chuva moderada  E durante uns 15 minutos choveu moderadamente! Agora é bem visível a evaporação da chuva que caiu no solo (parece fumo a erguer-se do asfalto), provavelmente dada  a elevada temperatura!


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 15:35)

tenho o oeste todo escuro e eu nem 1 pingo  nem que fosse meia duzia de pingos para matar saudades, já ficava contente

*27ºC*


----------



## tucha (1 Jul 2015 às 15:43)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Eu sei bem distinguir chuva fraca de chuva moderada  E durante uns 15 minutos choveu moderadamente! Agora é bem visível a evaporação da chuva que caiu no solo (parece fumo a erguer-se do asfalto), provavelmente dada  a elevada temperatura!


 Por aqui não durou tanto tempo, mas durante uns minutos choveu bem, estou num edificio muito grande em que apenas se ouve o barulho da chuva quando ela é forte e eu ouvi...por minutos mas ouvi, agora voltou o Sol aqui a Telheiras...e que saudades tinha eu dela...:-)


----------



## ct5iul (1 Jul 2015 às 15:49)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 26.4 ºC
Temp Mini: 16.8ºC
Rajada Máxima: 20 km/h 


Temp atual 20.5ºC 15:45

Pressão: 1012.8Hpa 15:45
Intensidade do Vento: 7.4 km/h 15:45
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SSW
Temperatura do vento: 12.0ºC 15:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.5ºC 15:45
Humidade Relativa:86% 15:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 2.54 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 2.54 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 9 Muito Alto 15:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Caiu um forte aguaceiro na zona da Ajuda em 5 minutos caíram 2.5mm 

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA 
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 15:57)

caiu uns pingos agora aqui  viu os a bater na janela e fui lá fora e estava a cair uns pingos
25.9ºC a descer, 61% humidade a subir


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 16:00)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Agora é bem visível a evaporação da chuva que caiu no solo (parece fumo a erguer-se do asfalto), provavelmente dada  a elevada temperatura!



Um exemplo, foto tirada neste momento no Cais do Sodré








Autor: Tiago Alexandre


----------



## nelson972 (1 Jul 2015 às 16:09)

Em Alcanena começa a chover, com  pingos grossos, mas parece que não deverá durar muito.

Edit 16:30 ... Chove ainda moderadamente... O carro diz-me que estão 22°.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 16:12)

Boas tardes

Julho estreia-se com chuva. Choveu cerca das 15:00, ainda molhou o chão, *0,3mm*. Mas em Lisboa já se regista 2 a 3mm em algumas estações.
Não se ouviu aqui nem há registo de trovoada. Mas o detector está a funcionar, já registou descargas no interior norte.
*22,7ºC* neste momento a repetir a temperatura às 13h que vinha em subida até começarem a chegar as nuvens mais pesadas.
A humidade relativa hoje ainda não desceu abaixo dos 75%, 77% nesta altura e 81% durante o curto período de chuva fraca.

Nuvens médias e altas agora e ainda se vêem cumulus para Leste.

Vento de oeste, fraco em geral.

Ecos moderados pouco depois das 15h a chegarem a Lsboa:






Acumulados nas estações WU iniciaram-se em Cascais cerca das 14:40 com intensidade de 7,1 mm/h, onde acumulou no entanto 0,5 mm apenas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2015 às 16:12)

por aqui está muito escuro, vento fraco, e a tarde segue bem fresca com 24.1ºC
já caiu alguns pingos, mas apenas se sentem no corpo, nem molharam o chao.
começou agora mesmo a cair uns pingos grossos.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 16:14)

volta a cair uns pingos, mais que abocado, estes oiços bem a bater na janela, estão fresquinhos sabem mesmo bem na pele , também já se sente o cheiro de terra molhada 

maxima 27.1ºC
actual 24.9ºC a descer
humidade 67% a subir


----------



## tucha (1 Jul 2015 às 16:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um exemplo, foto tirada neste momento no Cais do Sodré
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que estamos num país de clima tropical...


----------



## tucha (1 Jul 2015 às 16:38)

E por Telheiras novamente mais encoberto, o Sol desapareceu, algum vento (fraco)... parece que vem mais chuva...


----------



## jpalhais (1 Jul 2015 às 16:40)

tucha disse:


> Parece que estamos num país de clima tropical...



Parece?? para mim este país já está com clima tropical


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

Acumulados entre as 15:00 e as 16:00, Lisboa chamou a si a precipitação mais significativa mas deve-se cruzar esta informação oficial esparsa com a das estações amadoras e que estendeu a precipitação a várias outras zonas, no entanto tudo confinado até esta hora ao Litoral Centro e região oeste em particular.






na hora anterior tinha sido registado:





Houve uma célula que embebida na frente de fraca actividade cruzou a região de Lisboa de SSW para NNE:


















*3,0 mm* no Geofísico e *2,8 mm* na Gago Coutinho. Estes valores já dão para formar boas poças de água. Espera-se proliferação de mosquitos dentro de alguns dias.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 18:06)

volta a cair uns pingos e volta o cheiro de terra molhada  , 22.3ºC e 80% humidade, que dia de verão tão bom


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 18:15)

E para completar a passagem da frente:






Entretanto só nesta hora começou a ser registada precipitação no litoral norte.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Jul 2015 às 18:22)

Dia bastante cinzento hoje e fresco!
Para minha surpresa começou a chover fraco perto das 14h que se tornou moderada durante algum tempo. Depois parou e a partir das 15h escureceu bastante e choveu com bastante intensidade cerca de 10 minutos, tendo vindo a melhorar gradualmente e agora já brilha o sol com boas abertas! Continua escuro para leste com muitos cúmulos. Foi realmente um bom episodio de chuva por aqui mas foi pena ter durado pouco tempo!
Ainda deu para acumular *2,5 mm *nada mau... 
Vento fraco a moderado de SW, tendo já rodado para NW.


----------



## homem do mar (1 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

isto anda tudo maluco em pleno verão de Julho em Lisboa chove e em paris faz 40 graus e em londres 37 até parece que hoje é dia 1 de abril


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 18:43)

homem do mar disse:


> isto anda tudo maluco em pleno verão de Julho em Lisboa chove e em paris faz 40 graus e em londres 37 até parece que hoje é dia 1 de abril



off-topic: no verão de 1988, choveu todo o mês de Junho na sequência de um Abril e um Maio muito chuvosos; as frentes no dia 4 de Julho ainda regavam todo o território com várias dezenas de milímetros de precipitação, só parou de chover no dia 9. Registei então nos arredores de Lisboa (Linda-a-Velha/Oeiras) um total de *49,4 mm* com 7 dias de chuva no mês de *Julho*! Portanto... nada inédito a chuvita de hoje.


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 18:47)

chove fraco/pinga intensamente, o movimento rodou para E e tive sorte estar
	
 um aguaceiro ao lado no momento que virou


----------



## homem do mar (1 Jul 2015 às 18:56)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: no verão de 1988, choveu todo o mês de Junho na sequência de um Abril e um Maio muito chuvosos; as frentes no dia 4 de Julho ainda regavam todo o território com várias dezenas de milímetros de precipitação, só parou de chover no dia 9. Registei então nos arredores de Lisboa (Linda-a-Velha/Oeiras) um total de *49,4 mm* com 7 dias de chuva no mês de *Julho*! Portanto... nada inédito a chuvita de hoje.


ainda não sou desse tempo mas hoje também foram só uns pingos nada de mais


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2015 às 19:05)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados entre as 15:00 e as 16:00, Lisboa chamou a si a precipitação mais significativa mas deve-se cruzar esta informação oficial esparsa com a das estações amadoras e que estendeu a precipitação a várias outras zonas, no entanto tudo confinado até esta hora ao Litoral Centro e região oeste em particular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensava que a frente fria ia ser inofensiva e nem trazia chuva. Isto foi uma rasteira!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jul 2015 às 19:10)

Aqui em Belas por mais estranho que pareça, não choveu às 15h... só agora às 18h acumulou *0,3mm*

Na Amadora e Queluz choveu pelas 15h e 18h e acumulou *0,5mm
*
Máxima:* 25,2ºC*
Mínima:* 16,8ºC
*
Sem dúvida que Portugal não acompanha agora França e Espanha que vão nos 40ºC! Até é estranho olhar para o mapa do Wunderground em França e ver tantos 40s!


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 19:15)

por aqui está assim


----------



## david 6 (1 Jul 2015 às 19:25)

agora cai uns chuviscos intensos que está a melhor bem


----------



## homem do mar (1 Jul 2015 às 19:25)

a máxima de hoje foi de 26.7 por agora 23.4


----------



## homem do mar (1 Jul 2015 às 19:55)

Curioso pensei que Espanha tivesse um record de temperatura mais elevado que Portugal mas afinal enganei-me a maior temperatura que Espanha teve foi em 1994 em Múrcia como os termómetros a chegarem aos 47,2 não muito longe dos 47.4 da Amareleja no Alentejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 19:57)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com *19,6ºC*
Acumulado: *1 mm
___________
*
@StormRic parece que a Cascais Ambiente em parceria com a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, instalaram nesta semana uma EM no vale da ribeira das Vinhas, segundo me informei os dados serão públicos atraves do site no SNIRH. Bela noticia. 
Não consigo identificar a zona do vale, mas entretanto a  localização da estação será georreferenciada e sabemos logo o local exacto.

É impressão minha ou só vejo um pluviometro?


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 20:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> É impressão minha ou só vejo um pluviometro?



 boa notícia! Por enquanto também só vejo o pluviómetro mas ainda não deve estar completa a instalação. Espero que ponham o sensor de temperatura e já agora de humidade, para sabermos finalmente como funciona o corredor do frigorífico.
Vou procurar no Google este local, penso que a imagem tem suficientes pontos de referência.

Aqui em Carcavelos a máxima ainda chegou aos *23,7ºC* cerca das 17h e duas horas depois a humidade baixava até ao mínimo de hoje, *66%*.

Neste momento 21,7ºC e 67%. O céu abriu bem e agora já só há uns fractocumulus a virem de noroeste com o vento fraco. Avistam-se ainda para Leste os restos da nebulosidade média e baixa associada à frente.
Houve vários aspectos do céu interessantes durante a tarde, desde nuvens baixas com aparência de Kelvin-Helmholtz a cumulus mediocris e estratos lenticularis produzidos pela arriba da Caparica. Já ponho fotos e o time-lapse.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2015 às 20:46)

StormRic disse:


> boa notícia! Por enquanto também só vejo o pluviómerro mas ainda não deve estar completa a instalação. Espero que ponham o sensor de temperatura e já agora de humidade, para sabermos finalmente como funciona o corredor do frigorífico.
> Vou procurar no Google este local, penso que a imagem tem suficientes pontos de referência.
> .



Já andei a pesquisar, no bingmaps (ortofotomapa activo), que é a melhor solução,  foi complicado.
Sim seria muito interessante saber como são as temperaturas naquela zona, embora saiba que no mesmo vale, no Pisão, seja mais frio.
O ponto de interesse tambem será as t.maximas para vermos até que ponto aquele vale aquece mais que por exemplo os dados da estação dos Bombeiros de Cascais ou até mesmo os meus dados. Uma estação é sempre bem-vinda mas ali naquele local vêm mesmo a calhar.
____________________

Vento vai ficando moderado a forte.
Nuvens baixas na serra, pelas minhas contas à cota 300/350m.
*19,1ºC*


----------



## Geopower (1 Jul 2015 às 21:09)

boa noite. temperatura actual: 21.2ºC. Céu limpo.
Dia marcado por céu muito nublado com chuva fraca a moderada entre as 15h e as 15.30h.

Extremos do dia:
19.1ºC
25.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 21:29)

20,5ºC e 75%, céu quase limpo, restam alguns fractus perdidos e a oeste há um zonamento de nuvens altas estranho.

Júpiter e Vénus juntinhos como ontem mas hoje há melhores condições de observação!

Para já, o time-lapse do pós-frontal da tarde. Novamente o cruzamento de ventos é o mais notável, havendo mesmo diferentes direcções para o mesmo tipo de nuvens.
Ver em HD720. Ainda não acertei com a melhor opção de compressão mas o YouTube não ajuda.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Jul 2015 às 22:48)

StormRic disse:


> Desta vez a escorregar dos cimos e pouco volumoso, mas o suficiente para trazer magia e refrescante humidade àquelas florestas musguentas. O vento lateral que sentiste era portanto de oes-sudoeste?



Esta ultima foto, teve de ser um "crop" do original, por isso tem uma qualidade fatela , mas conta a ideia,

o vento, só sei que vinha do interior para o mar, por vezes com rajadas, que por um pouco não tive um acidente devido ao um "chapadão" de vento já no regresso a Algés


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Jul 2015 às 22:52)

Chuva em Benfica, talvez por uma meia hora ou mais, +- pelas 15:00h, desconfortável sensação devido a humidade, mais o belo cheirinho de molhado,

actualmente tenho 16,9º C a baixar lentamente, e 82% Hr. neste caso a subir lentamente.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Jul 2015 às 23:23)

StormRic disse:


> 20,5ºC e 75%, céu quase limpo, restam alguns fractus perdidos e a oeste há um zonamento de nuvens altas estranho.
> 
> Júpiter e Vénus juntinhos como ontem mas hoje há melhores condições de observação!
> 
> ...



Gosto muito do time-lapse, pena que para o fazer tenhas de armar uma quantidade de tralha mais o trabalhão de construir o filme
isto é feito com algum telemóvel ou câmara ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 00:53)

Vitor TT disse:


> Gosto muito do time-lapse, pena que para o fazer tenhas de armar uma quantidade de tralha mais o trabalhão de construir o filme
> isto é feito com algum telemóvel ou câmara ?


O StormRic referiu que utiliza uma GoPro se não me engano


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 00:59)

Foto das 20h45, tirei uma foto rápida com o modo automático, ficou um bocado ranhosa mas serve!




Atual: *17,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 07:22)

Vitor TT disse:


> Gosto muito do time-lapse, pena que para o fazer tenhas de armar uma quantidade de tralha mais o trabalhão de construir o filme
> isto é feito com algum telemóvel ou câmara ?



Obrigado , mas na verdade estes não me deram trabalho quase nenhum, são feitos com o programa da GoPro, quem se queixa é o computador pois aquilo é exigente em recursos, processador e memória.



guisilva5000 disse:


> O StormRic referiu que utiliza uma GoPro se não me engano



Sim, adquiri recentemente uma GoPro e é muito fácil fazer os time-lapse, o único problema são as fases de conversão de formato porque demoram tempo e consomem recursos do computador quase não deixando fazer outras tarefas. Também é pena que no YouTube não se consiga sequer ter uma pequena ideia da qualidade do formato original 4K que é sem dúvida fabulosa. Talvez no Vimeo seja possível apresentar com melhor qualidade. Fiz em tempos time-lapses tirando foto a foto com temporizador, é evidentemente a melhor forma de se obter uma qualidade fotográfica excelente, mas é custoso sob todos os aspectos. A GoPro está é limitada à grande angular, claro, essa é a sua característica de marca.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Foto das 20h45, tirei uma foto rápida com o modo automático



 apanhaste uma nuvem e um efeito de luz espectacular, bem merecida foto e ficou muito boa, qual "ranhosa" qual quê! Estes foram os últimos cumulus a "fracturarem-se", aqui em Carcavelos nem se viram assim tão grandes a esta hora.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 08:03)

Bom dia

Amanhecer bastante mais fresco, mínima de *16,2ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol, humidade bastante elevada a acentuar a sensação de frescura, 85%.

Céu apenas com nuvens no horizonte, desde cumulus longe no oceano a oeste, semi-ocultos na neblina na qual também a Lua se ocultou antes do seu ocaso, a estratos finos e pequenas nuvens de nevoeiro sobre a Arrábida. Neblina de inversão novamente nas praias da Caparica, e a estação da Praia da Rainha a descer aos *9,1ºC *na altura do nascente.

Passam também alguns cirrus perdidos, em ondas. Vento nulo, mar espelho.


Aproveito para pôr algumas fotos de *ontem*.

Nascer do sol que mal se viu naquela miscelânea de nuvens e nevoeiros:






Logo a seguir o nevoeiro que caíu bem fechado:






Depois de passada a chuva, estratocumulus que mostravam sinais de correntes contrárias ao nível da base e dos topos, típicas na formação das nuvens de Kelvin-Helmholtz, mas que não chegaram a ter mesmo o padrão de formas em onda:

















Do lado de terra, sobre a Arrábida, cumulus e muita neblina/nevoeiro:











A arriba da Caparica produzia um estrato estacionário com todo o aspecto de _lenticularis_:






O sol já a brilhar na Fonte da Telha, a Arrábida ainda debaixo de grande peso de nuvens e nevoeiro:







Do lado oeste ainda passaram várias linhas de altostratus, cumulus, estratocumulus, tudo sem precipitação:






E finalmente a data a impôr-se e a limpar rapidamente o céu com uma bela luz e cores:











O Cabo Espichel, novamente visível (andou oculto nos últimos dias), ainda "fumegava" com uns estratocumulus em linha a denunciar a humidade trazida pelo vento de oeste:






Também a Arrábida se libertou dos nevoeiros e a boa visibilidade, apesar da humidade alta, permitia distinguir muito bem os detalhes da serra. Nota-se a névoa junto às praias:







A terminar a apresentação do fim da tarde, um curto time-lapse onde aparecem já os normais fractocumulus trazidos pelo vento noroeste:



Poente, crepúsculo e noite do primeiro de Julho. Termina com o parzinho Vénus-Júpiter a descer sobre o horizonte do ocaso... (ver em HD720 pelo menos)


----------



## Firefigther (2 Jul 2015 às 08:48)

Bom dia hoje deparei-me com esta noticia no DN e depois de ver a previsão do IPMA até 10 dias não consigo ver onde está a comprovação desta noticia pois as temperaturas não são assim tão altas. Alguém me pode elucidar ?
*Onda de calor excecional fará disparar termómetros na Península Ibérica*
por LusaOntem
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



4 comentários






Fotografia © Gonçalo Villaverde / Global Imagens
Temperaturas poderão ultrapassar os 40 graus e as noites também serão mais quentes.

Uma onda de calor irá atingir a Península Ibérica a partir da próxima sexta-feira, segundo uma previsão da agência estatal de meteorologia espanhola (AEMET).

As temperaturas sentidas nos últimos dias são passageiras, refere a agência de notícias espanhola, EFE, acrescentando com base num relatório emitido pela AEMET que a onda de calor se prevê "excecional, mais pela sua duração do que pelas temperaturas extremas".

Segundo o relatório da AEMET "o novo episódio de calor será sentido mais concretamente a partir de domingo, dia 05 de julho, e estender-se-á por boa parte da próxima semana. E as temperaturas atingidas superarão muito provavelmente os 40 graus Celsius".

Pode ler-se ainda no documento que "também as temperaturas noturnas irão aumentar", mantendo-se geralmente "entre os 20 e os 24 graus".


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2015 às 10:12)

Ao final do dia de ontem, estava muito fresco, já custava andava de t-shirt na rua.
mínima fresquinha de 16.6ºC
actual. 21.3ºC


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jul 2015 às 10:52)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia hoje deparei-me com esta noticia no DN e depois de ver a previsão do IPMA até 10 dias não consigo ver onde está a comprovação desta noticia pois as temperaturas não são assim tão altas. Alguém me pode elucidar ?
> *Onda de calor excecional fará disparar termómetros na Península Ibérica*
> por LusaOntem
> 
> ...


Realmente também não percebi essa notícia sendo que portugal nem vai ser afectado a não ser que o vento de uma ajudinha


----------



## Garcia (2 Jul 2015 às 13:58)

minha rica zona Oeste, para mim que não gosto de muito calor... belo frigorífico comparado com o interior Sul.. 

Por agora aqui anda pelos 29º.. com uma ligeira brisa.. (não sei se o Auriol está nas melhores condições para medições)

Ontem ao fim da tarde ainda caiu um pequeno borrifo por aqui, mas quase não molhou o chão..


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2015 às 14:13)

minima de *12.7ºC*
actual de *26.6ºC* e algum vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 15:25)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado , mas na verdade estes não me deram trabalho quase nenhum, são feitos com o programa da GoPro, quem se queixa é o computador pois aquilo é exigente em recursos, processador e memória.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado! 
Em relação ao 4K, existem bastantes vídeos em 4K no Youtube, o problema é que 99% dos computadores não aguentam com essa qualidade, e poucos aguentam os 1440p...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 15:32)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia hoje deparei-me com esta noticia no DN e depois de ver a previsão do IPMA até 10 dias não consigo ver onde está a comprovação desta noticia pois as temperaturas não são assim tão altas. Alguém me pode elucidar ?
> *Onda de calor excecional fará disparar termómetros na Península Ibérica*
> por LusaOntem
> 
> ...


Foi exatamente essa notícia que discuti no tópico dos Media... Se for a esta sexta-feira não temos onda de calor nenhuma, mas o GFS já aumentou as temperaturas para a outra semana e aí ultrapassam os 40ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 15:34)

Mínima: *16,2ºC*
Atual: *26,8ºC
*
Céu com um azul tímido e pintado de cirrus e rastos de aviões.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2015 às 15:34)

alguém sabe onde ver extremos de temperatura máxima? queria ver para a estação de Coruche, porque olhando para a semana que vem, se isto não melhorar, poderemos ter uma nova ameaça de bater recordes (mas sim ainda falta uma semana poderá mudar)

*28ºC* por aqui


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jul 2015 às 16:06)

*31.3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2015 às 18:51)

maxima de *28.9ºC*
actual de *25.9ºC
*
amanhã já devo de voltar aos 30ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 19:06)

Boas tardes

Voltamos a dias de verão habituais.

Céu quase limpo, apenas uns cirrus esparsos.
Bruma muito ligeira sobre terra com muito boa visibilidade. Horizonte marítimo perfeitamente limpo e delineado com visibilidade excelente, cor azul profundo.

Nortada de NNW, fraca a moderada, não afecta o estado do mar que está calmíssimo.

A máxima foi de *25,2ºC* cerca das 16h com humidade relativa mínima de *47%*.

Estão 24,1ºC e 49% neste momento.


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jul 2015 às 20:43)

homem do mar disse:


> Será que algum valor será batido este Domingo ou na Segunda-feira eu aposto que em Elvas e Tomar vai ser batido


Coruche teve 45.6 esse deve ser o record


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 21:35)

homem do mar disse:


> Coruche teve 45.6 esse deve ser o record



 não percebi o conteúdo desta mensagem. Teve 45,6ºC quando?


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jul 2015 às 22:19)

Boas máxima de 28.9 por agora 21.2


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jul 2015 às 22:19)

StormRic disse:


> não percebi o conteúdo desta mensagem. Teve 45,6ºC quando?


Em agosto de 2003


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Jul 2015 às 23:08)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado , mas na verdade estes não me deram trabalho quase nenhum, são feitos com o programa da GoPro, quem se queixa é o computador pois aquilo é exigente em recursos, processador e memória.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esclarecido , pois assim torna mais fácil o trabalho, tenho andado com ideias de adquirir uma tipo gopro, mais baratuxa claro, para poder montar na bike e na viatura,


e esta noite tive uma mínima de 15,0º C bem bom e tenho neste momento uns 17,2º C e 76% Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2015 às 10:07)

Boas,

Sigo com 19ºC vento fraco de SO.
Hoje às 8:15  estava fresco, o carro marcava 15ºC em Alcabideche.

Mais uma inversão daquelas na *praia da Rainha, Almada*, minima horaria foi de *7,1ºC*, certamente que a minima baixou dos 7ºC, valor espectacular para mês de Julho.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2015 às 11:07)

por aqui minima de *10.8ºC*
actual *24.7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2015 às 13:12)

Boas mínima fresca de 14 graus por agora já está calor com 29.2 e sem vento


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2015 às 14:40)

*29ºC*, já tive 29.6ºC (mas penso que ainda não seja definitiva)


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2015 às 15:23)

Por aqui 30.5 está um dia agradável de verão


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2015 às 15:49)

aqui sigo com 31.5ºC, tarde agradável, e vento fraco
mínima de 15.4ºC


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 16:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais uma inversão daquelas na *praia da Rainha, Almada*, minima horaria foi de *7,1ºC*, certamente que a minima baixou dos 7ºC, valor espectacular para mês de Julho.



Boas tardes

Com efeito a linha das praias da Caparica apresentava uma fina camada de neblina que não deveria ter mais de 20 a 30m de altura, típico de uma inversão forte.
Aqui em Carcavelos mínima de *16,2ºC *com *82%* de humidade relativa ao nascer do sol.

Dia de *vento de oeste* a partir da tarde, *moderado com rajadas*, mar picado mas bandeira verde pois a ondulação é mínima. Já esteve *21,8ºC* há momentos. HR 68%.

Céu totalmente limpo. Bruma ténue em terra. A oeste há uma leve neblina e zonamento em altitude indefinível.

O aspecto dominante é sem dúvida a frescura trazida com o vento.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jul 2015 às 18:37)

maxima de *29.9ºC*
actual *27.9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2015 às 19:19)

Boa tarde, mais uma vez decidi ir a Carcavelos.
Pela manhã estava se bem na praia, temperatura a aumentar, uma brisa e maré baixa. Água mais para o frio.
A partir das 12h veio o vento e as alforrecas estragar o dia de praia. A maré já enchia e o vento continuou a dominar do quadrante SO a puxar bastante a ondas.
Pelas 15h a água já se encontrava amena, uma temperatura ideal! O vento piorava e pelas 16h30 já não se podia estar à beira-mar devido ao frio que o vento moderado causava.

Máxima de *29ºC*
Mínima de *16,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 19:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pela manhã estava se bem na praia, temperatura a aumentar, uma brisa e maré baixa. Água mais para o frio.
> A partir das 12h veio o vento e as alforrecas estragar o dia de praia. A maré já enchia e o vento continuou a dominar do quadrante SO a puxar bastante a ondas.
> Pelas 15h a água já se encontrava amena, uma temperatura ideal! O vento piorava e pelas 16h30 já não se podia estar à beira-mar devido ao frio que o vento moderado causava.



 interessante informação! Pois o vento estava mesmo desagradável, ou estamos completamente mergulhados na água ou então a meio termo não sabe nada bem.
As alforrecas é muito raro causarem problemas, mas já tem acontecido. Se não houver muitas ondas é fácil evitá-las.

Nesta altura o vento já acalmou, rodou agora sim para SW, o mar já não está picado.

A temperatura regista neste momento o valor mais alto do dia, *23,1ºC*, humidade nos 58%.

Vêem-se a oeste, muito longe, os cirrus da frente que afectará o noroeste com algum chuvisco, está em dissipação.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2015 às 22:44)

Boas noites,

Dados actuais:
*19,5ºC
76% HR
Céu limpo
Vento fraco a moderado 
*
Foto tirada esta manhã a partir de casa, como o novo " brinquedo".
Local: Peninha,Serra de Sintra.






*
*


----------



## Garcia (3 Jul 2015 às 22:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dados actuais:
> *19,5ºC
> ...



bom zoom...  qual é o teu novo brinquedo? sem querer ser cusco..


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

Garcia disse:


> bom zoom...  qual é o teu novo brinquedo? sem querer ser cusco..



É uma Canon EOS 1200D e objectiva 75-300 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jul 2015 às 23:11)

StormRic disse:


> interessante informação! Pois o vento estava mesmo desagradável, ou estamos completamente mergulhados na água ou então a meio termo não sabe nada bem.
> As alforrecas é muito raro causarem problemas, mas já tem acontecido. Se não houver muitas ondas é fácil evitá-las.
> 
> Nesta altura o vento já acalmou, rodou agora sim para SW, o mar já não está picado.
> ...


Exatamente, só dentro de água se estava bem!


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada esta manhã a partir de casa, como o novo " brinquedo".
> Local: Peninha,Serra de Sintra.





jonas_87 disse:


> É uma Canon EOS 1200D e objectiva 75-300 mm.



 muito bom detalhe!

Tiras em RAW e editas no Digital Photo Professional? Aplica-lhe o Digital Lens Optimizer, elimina todas as aberrações cromáticas. 

Espectáculo também com essa lente é de lá para cá


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2015 às 23:29)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom detalhe!
> 
> Tiras em RAW e editas no Digital Photo Professional? Aplica-lhe o Digital Lens Optimizer, elimina todas as aberrações cromáticas.
> 
> Espectáculo também com essa lente é de lá para cá



Obrigado pelas dicas.
Estou em modo azelha, ha que dar um desconto.


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Jul 2015 às 23:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado pelas dicas.
> Estou em modo azelha, ha que dar um desconto.



Isso agora é um "vicio"  ( e eu que o diga e sem cura possível e que ultimamente se tem agravado ),

bela vista, já anda a pedir uma visita, de preferência com "bom" tempo .


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Jul 2015 às 23:57)

E nesta noite passada tive uns 13,9º C bem fresco, dia nem quente e nem frio, mas agradável de andar na rua, algum vento ( zona de Benfica e CCColombo ),

agora estou na margem sul do Tejo e tenho por aqui neste momento uns estáveis 17,6º C no entanto a querer baixar um pouco e 79% Hr.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2015 às 06:51)

Bom dia

Céu encoberto por estratos! Tecto das nuvens nos 400m de altitude, tapam os cimos da Arrábida (>420m) mas não o tocam o topo da serra do Risco (380m).
Vento nulo, calma total. Neblina rasante ao oceano em frente da Caparica.

19,6ºC que deve vir a ser a mínima de hoje. Humidade relativa 83%, a mais alta de hoje até ao momento. Muitas andorinhas que têm migrado em massa nas últimas semanas. Aliás muitas aves de várias espécies se têm ouvido e visto por aqui.

Os estratos são finos, apresentam uma ligiera nesga para lá da Arrábida e do Cabo, não devem demorar muito a dissipar-se.

A inversão hoje na Praia da Rainha, e no litoral em geral, foi menor que ontem, às 5h a temperatura era de 12,4ºC; ontem 8ºC. Em Colares ontem a essa hora estavam 10,7ºC, hoje 18,3C.

Temperaturas de resto muito homogéneas em toda a região da Grande Lisboa, Oeiras, Cascais, Sintra, Almada: entre 19ºC e 21ºC neste momento que jánasceu o sol há mais de meia hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2015 às 10:21)

Ontem, a estação da Praia Rainha registou uma minima de *6,8ºC*, inversão ao nivel da inversão da estação de Carrazeda de Ansiães, valor espectacular.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2015 às 10:27)

Sigo com *23,3ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jul 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia, amanheceu muitíssimo nublado na Ericeira mas com boa temperatura e sem vento. O mar, tão diferente de ontem ao final da tarde, está alteroso. Swell torto de mar cascudo. A que se deve tão grande diferença? Não posso por fotos pois estou a escrever do telefone.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2015 às 11:21)

Boas mínima de 18.3 por agora 30.3


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2015 às 11:36)

O dia hoje está mais quente apesar de estar mais vento por agora 30.4


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2015 às 12:55)

Sigo com *26,4ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2015 às 14:17)

por aqui *31.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2015 às 14:19)

O dia hoje começou logo quente, sigo com 33.4ºC
mínima de 18ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2015 às 14:25)

*32.5ºC*, vai lançado


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2015 às 14:50)

Mínima de *19,2ºC*
Atual de *29ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2015 às 14:57)

Boas vai aquecendo lá fora com 32.8


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2015 às 15:56)

a máxima ficou-se pelos 32.9


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2015 às 15:58)

*32.7ºC* vai surgindo agora uns cumulus por aqui


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2015 às 17:49)

minima: *14.4ºC*
maxima: *32.9ºC*
actual: *30.2ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jul 2015 às 18:33)

Máxima de 30,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2015 às 19:18)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com 23,3ºC e nortada moderada.

Capacete na serra.

Zona da Pedra Amarela - Posto de Vigia


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2015 às 21:38)

sigo com 24.7 e noite um pouco fresca


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jul 2015 às 22:10)

Ao fim de um dia quente, sigo com uma noite fresca, 24.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 00:01)

Boa noite

A máxima de ontem, sábado dia 4, foi de *27,0ºC* pouco antes das 17h; 60% de humidade.
A mínima fixou-se efectivamente em ao nascer do sol com *19,6ºC* e 83%.

Estão 20,6ºC neste momento, noite tropical por enquanto.

Céu com cirrus e especialmente rastos de avião.

Durante a tarde o vento soprou moderado com rajadas de oeste, o mar esteve picado. Agora está fraco de norte.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 00:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Capacete na serra.
> 
> Zona da Pedra Amarela - Posto de Vigia



 muito bom detalhe, até se distingue bem o marco geodésico. O capacete adensava-se mais no maciço da Peninha/Monge, a Cruz Alta ainda estava visível por vezes.

As nuvens com este aspecto já produzem precipitação oculta para refrescar os musgos, pelo menos.

A oeste situava-se uma nova frente em dissipação responsável pela nebulosidade alta que apareceu ao fim da tarde:





Às 13:10h alguns cirrus e pequenos cumulus humilis/mediocris sobre a região. O capacete da serra iniciava a formação na encosta noroeste da Peninha:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 00:41)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom detalhe, até se distingue bem o marco geodésico. O capacete adensava-se mais no maciço da Peninha/Monge, a Cruz Alta ainda estava visível por vezes.
> 
> As nuvens com este aspecto já produzem precipitação oculta para refrescar os musgos, pelo menos.
> 
> ...




Agora a serra ainda está mais perto de mim. 
Cheguei a tirar outra foto, mais aproximada, esta:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 00:57)

Maria Papoila disse:


> O mar, tão diferente de ontem ao final da tarde, está alteroso. Swell torto de mar cascudo.



Swell gerado pelas depressões que passaram a norte dos Açores, relativamente baixas em latitude e com ventos fortes para a época. Ver a situação do dia 2 por exemplo nesta mensagem.

Provavelmente conheces este site, onde se pode antever as condições para uma semana (o Windguru também mas este tem a vantagem de a informação ser mais visual):
http://pt.magicseaweed.com/Europa-Ocidental-Surf-Chart/3/?chartType=WMAG

*Especial Ericeira:
http://pt.magicseaweed.com/Ericeira-Surf-Report/198/*


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 01:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Agora a serra ainda está mais perto de mim.
> Cheguei a tirar outra foto, mais aproximada, esta:



 excelente! Quando vires alguém lá empoleirado no marco geodésico, sou eu...  


*20,7ºC* , talvez a noite tropical não se aguente muito tempo. O céu está velado por cirrostratus.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 01:14)

Bem, hoje está daquelas noites em que a estação do Pai do vento não regista qualquer vento ou vento fraco, no máximo.
Eu aqui sigo com nortada moderada, impressionante a diferença em tao poucos kms, cerca de 1,5/2 km!
Por curiosidade usei a aplicação zephyrus wind meter e registei uma rajada de *45 km/h*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2015 às 02:03)

Dia normal de Verão. 
O nascer da lua pelas 23h30 foi muito bonito, cirrus à frente de uma lua aparentemente muito próxima da Terra. Agora parece estar afastada.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 11:47)

Boas

Sigo com nortada moderada a forte, até ao momento, rajada máxima de *72,4 km/h*, mais logo a nortada vai acelerar e o valor pode  muito bem ser batido.
Espera-se um belo capacete na serra. 

*21,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2015 às 15:11)

*29.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2015 às 16:07)

*31.5ºC, *por aqui está a ser um bom fim-de-semana para a debulha dos cereais mecanizada.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jul 2015 às 16:56)

minima *15.7ºC*
maxima *30.5ºC*
actual *28.5ºC *nuvens altas e algum vento


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2015 às 18:07)

Nortada a dar forte! Rajadas na ordem dos 40-50 km o dia todo e de vez em quando sobem aos 60 km/h.
Máxima - *28,2ºC*
Mínima - *17,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 18:24)

Boas tardes

Dia de nortada moderada com rajadas fortes e céu nublado por nuvens altas, cirrus e cirrostratus. Halo solar 22º.

A mínima foi de *18,2ºC* ao nascer do sol, com *75%* de HR.
Máxima de *25,8ºC* pelas 16h; humidade relativa mínima de *40%*.

Noite e amanhecer com vento fraco ou nulo. Agora à tarde vento de Norte ou NNW, começou a meio da manhã.

Em *S.Domingos de Rana* vento médio acima dos *40 Km/h* e rajadas máximas de *55 Km/h*; em *Nova Oeiras*, abaixo dos *30 Km/h* e rajadas de *42 Km/h*; *Parede* com vento médio de 20 Km/h e rajadas pelos 32 Km/h.
Será o vento em Nova Oeiras que melhor caracteriza a situação aqui em Carcavelos.

Muita poeira pelo ar mas curiosamente o mar não está picado, esta nortada enfraquece ao entrar no mar.

No panorama local e geral das temperaturas às 16:00 utc, Cabo Raso é a estação mais fresca, como é habitual nestas situações.







Pela região oeste ainda não se pode dizer que foi um dia de calor.


----------



## JTavares (5 Jul 2015 às 19:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima - *28,2ºC*
> Mínima - *17,8ºC*



Podia colocar " : " antes da temperatura porque associamos a numeros negativos.


----------



## thunderboy (5 Jul 2015 às 19:44)

Boa tarde. Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei no percurso entre a Nazaré e São Martinho do Porto pela manhã de ontem. O tempo estava bastante convidativo para um dia de praia, com temperaturas a rondar os 24 ºC, bastante melhor que o fim de semana passado.


















O mar estava apelativo para banhos, ao contrário das poucas vezes que faço praia na costa Oeste.

É de notar algo de interessante que a imagem não dá a entender. Dá ideia que apenas há uma faixa de nevoeiro/neblina com mar por trás, mas na realidade, é uma camada de nuvens que acompanha essa faixa.

De retorno há a lamentar um choque frontal na IC9, na zona de Valado dos Frades, que nos obrigou a mudar de rota, e algum cheiro a fumo na Serra, pela zona de Arrimal, proveniente do incêndio.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 19:49)

thunderboy disse:


> O mar estava apelativo para banhos, ao contrário das poucas vezes que faço praia na costa Oeste.
> 
> É de notar algo de interessante que a imagem não dá a entender. Dá ideia que apenas há uma faixa de nevoeiro/neblina com mar por trás, mas na realidade, é uma camada de nuvens que acompanha essa faixa.



 bem bonito esse trecho de costa, parece bastante selvagem ainda. Boas fotos!


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 20:23)

thunderboy disse:


> Ah peço desculpa copei duas vezes o mesmo link



Ok, podes apagar esta última mensagem, já alterei a minha também.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2015 às 20:31)

21,3ºC ; 62%
Mantém-se a nortada.

Atingiu 59 Km/h em São Domingos de Rana e 38 Km/h em Parede.

Muitos cirrus vão dar um belo cenário colorido ao poente.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 20:57)

*18,0ºC*
Nortada forte por aqui, ha pouco o meu RS abanou de uma forma brutal. 
A nortada vem  para ficar.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2015 às 21:15)

Boas a máxima foi de 28.3 por agora 22.8 hoje foi um dia com algum vento amanha deve acalmar e a temperatura subir um  pouco


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2015 às 21:23)

*17,8ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jul 2015 às 21:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> *17,8ºC*



Espetacular 

Essa nova compra já está a dar "frutos"


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2015 às 21:46)

Pôr do sol colorido!
A sul




A norte


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 00:09)

Hoje a noite vai ser mais fresca do que a anterior, *18,2ºC* neste momento.

Amanhecer de *anteontem, dia 4, sábado*:



*Ontem, domingo*.
Os cirrus em geral parecem nuvens com pouco movimento ou quando muito apenas deslizam em uníssono.
Neste time-lapse observa-se que também têm movimentos diferentes em vários níveis.
Também se vê a poeira e o efeito das rajadas na água. Ver de preferência em HD1080 ou 720:



Fulgor de cor efémero durante o poente:


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Jul 2015 às 00:15)

Ontem ( Domingo ) nova volta de bike pela zona do costume, tempo este em que estamos naquela fronteira entre o quente e o frio e sem saber bem o que levar, devido a dualidade de tempo que apanho, aqui por casa algum vento mas a temperatura a baixar, logo junto ao mar deveria estar mais fresco, posto esta dúvida resolvi levar uma pequena mochila com mais camisolas e como o meu objectivo era atingir o Guincho, apesar do vento esperado e da eventual falta de treino, como tinha espaço levei o anemómetro,

chegada a Algés com +- 23º C no carro e algum vento, fiz-me a estrada, algum vento com temperatura agradável talvez nos 23º - 24º C, chegada a Carcavelos entro num outro mundo, vento por todo o lado, imenso pó vindo dos estacionamentos para o lado da praia e claro com arrefecimento,






um pouco mais a frente, aspecto do céu, e vento,






Cascais ao fundo, desta vez não estava o calor que apanhei na semana passada, dado que os dias aparentemente estavam semelhantes em termos térmicos como de vento e são estes pequenos fenómenos que torna a meteorologia fascinante ( para quem gosta claro ),






e com algum custo me fiz até ao Raso, pois o vento marcou bem a sua presença, hora de vestir mais uma camisola de mangas e usar o anemómetro, foi mais tentar, consegui registar 56,7 km/h a temperatura já descia para os 20º C, mas hora de continuar e enfrentar a "besta" até ao Guincho, pois era "só" mais um pequeno esforço,

o local do crime,






e objectivo atingido, pois já não ia lá há um bom tempo, e se valeu bem o esforço ( só esperava era não ganhar nenhuma lesão ), registo do vento, foram só 63,0 km/h a temperatura não desceu dos 20,0º C e realmente não estava assim muito frio, mas estava na hora de voltar para trás,






umas dunas a nascerem na estrada, muito complicada esta passagem devido a areia pelo ar não entrar nos olhos, a partir daqui sempre a fundo, e é esta uma das compensações do vendaval que se apanha até ao Guincho,






um quase pôr do sol visto de Carcavelos,






e da marina de Oeiras, onde o vento ainda andava diabólico, onde ainda registei num curto espaço de tempo, 43,4 km/h, o que seria o que iria apanhar pela frente,






cheguei ao carro tinha +- 20º C portanto pelo que senti a temperatura pouco oscilou dos 20º C desde o Guincho até Algés.


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Jul 2015 às 00:22)

Fica o registo, na noite de sexta para sábado quando estive na margem sul, registei uma mínima de 15.7º C, inesperadamente mais "quente" que aqui em casa,

tenho agora aqui em casa 17,2º C e 70% Hr tudo estável.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 01:12)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem ( Domingo ) nova volta de bike pela zona do costume, tempo este em que estamos naquela fronteira entre o quente e o frio e sem saber bem o que levar, devido a dualidade de tempo que apanho, aqui por casa algum vento mas a temperatura a baixar, logo junto ao mar deveria estar mais fresco, posto esta dúvida resolvi levar uma pequena mochila com mais camisolas e como o meu objectivo era atingir o Guincho, apesar do vento esperado e da eventual falta de treino, como tinha espaço levei o anemómetro,



 sempre fascinante este périplo! Foi precisa uma certa coragem e ousadia de fazer a volta de bike com o vento que estava, especialmente à ida, claro. Mas que vale a pena, vale! E que belo estava o Guincho! É interessante como o capacete hoje na serra mal se formou, apenas algumas nuvens descoladas acima dos cimos. Essa poeirada que apanhaste aqui em Carcavelos é resultado de duas coisas: em primeiro lugar a limpeza da vegetação que fizeram para arranjar mais espaço e, claro, a continuação do não avanço do arranjo de barreiras arbustivas ou arbóreas semelhantes às que existiram e de que subsiste apenas uma de miósporos; em segundo lugar, o facto da ocupação do parque ser agora muito menor devido à taxa de utilização de 2,50 €. Portanto, sem a vegetação e sem ao menos os veículos a cobrir o solo e a cortar o vento, é pó pelo ar mesmo com vento que nem chega à nortada tradicional.

Boas fotos nos pontos fulcrais da reportagem. A areia do Guincho a reclamar pacientemente o espaço da estrada e da ciclovia, faz parte da poesia do lugar. 
Contrastante a calmaria do mar deste lado do Raso e as ondas revoltas, embora com ondulação fraca, na grande baía do Guincho: beleza de foto! E com vento >60 Km/h!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 09:37)

Boas

Sigo com 21ºC e vento fraco a moderado.
Cascais (centro)

A noite passada e a madrugada foi de forte nortada, até a minha roupa voou do estendal. 
Na estação do Bairro Alcaide ( antigamente tinha o nome de Pai do Vento) tem como rajada maxima  72 km/h, em Alcabideche o valor foi certamente superior.

Enquanto isto, Praia da Rainha, Almada teve mais uma noite fria, minima horaria de *8,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 09:45)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem ( Domingo ) nova volta de bike pela zona do costume, tempo este em que estamos naquela fronteira entre o quente e o frio e sem saber bem o que levar, devido a dualidade de tempo que apanho, aqui por casa algum vento mas a temperatura a baixar, logo junto ao mar deveria estar mais fresco, posto esta dúvida resolvi levar uma pequena mochila com mais camisolas e como o meu objectivo era atingir o Guincho, apesar do vento esperado e da eventual falta de treino, como tinha espaço levei o anemómetro,
> 
> chegada a Algés com +- 23º C no carro e algum vento, fiz-me a estrada, algum vento com temperatura agradável talvez nos 23º - 24º C, chegada a Carcavelos entro num outro mundo, vento por todo o lado, imenso pó vindo dos estacionamentos para o lado da praia e claro com arrefecimento,
> 
> ...



Sei bem o que custa fazer a ciclovia sentido Cascais Guincho com forte nortada, então com areia a embater no nosso corpo, parecem agulhas. 
Bela reportagem Vitor, mais uma.
Nas voltas de bike certamente que te apercebes do padrão térmico da região,mesmo sem olhando para valores de temperatura, é muito interessante, sempre que chego a zona da Guia a temperatura dispara que é uma coisa louca.

PS: Agora fiz uma pausa nas voltas de bike, ver se recomeço esta semana.


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2015 às 11:08)

Boas

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Aqui estes primeiros 5 dias do mês ainda não chegou aos 30ºC, vamos ver se hoje chega...

Por agora sigo com 25,6ºC, 50%Hr, 1017,6hPa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2015 às 15:47)

*33.1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2015 às 15:53)

A tarde segue quente com *34.9ºC* actuais, e a máxima já chegou aos 35.4ºC, vento nulo.
mínima fresquinha de 15.2ºC
na rua ouve-se a cigarra a cantar.


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2015 às 15:58)

Boas

O dia segue agradável sem grandes calores! estão neste momento 28,9ºC

Ps: É triste ver uma certa estação em Setúbal na rede do WU a dar sempre valores errados...falo concretamente da estação da Nova Azeda... devia ser retirada!!! Estão 29ºC e essa dita estação marca 35ºC  (como essa tem muitas infelizmente)


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 16:42)

Boas tardes

Continua o céu repleto de cirrus e cirrostratus, alguns cirrocumulus, menos nublado na direcção de terra. Nortada moderada, rajadas ocasionais.

A mínima foi *16,6ºC* ao nascer do sol, humidade* 83%* mas apenas com neblina fraca no horizonte de terra e barra do Tejo. Bruma pouco espessa agora nessa direcção.

Aparentemente já se passou pela temperatura máxima cerca das 15h30 com *27,1ºC* e humidade mínima de *45%*.

Mar calmo, não picado mas estriado das rajadas do vento norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2015 às 16:49)

*35ºC*
máxima *36.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2015 às 16:52)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 16,8ºC
> 
> ...



E foi hoje!! temperatura actual 30,4ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2015 às 18:27)

Acabou por subir bem a temperatura já depois das 17h!!

Máxima de 32,9ºC

Agora estão 31,3ºC


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2015 às 19:38)

Boas máxima de 32.5 por agora 28.0


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2015 às 19:53)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com nortada moderada a forte e *20,6ºC
*
Em termos de capacete na serra, o mesmo só existe a partir da Pedra Amarela para oeste.

Dados de hoje







A estação de Cascais foi aos *27,1ºC* de t.maxima, um claro exemplo como a estação está fora da area de forte nortada, ao contrario da estação do Bairro Alcaide, que não passou dos *25,2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jul 2015 às 20:46)

minima de *10.6ºC*
maxima de *33.7ºC*
actual de *24.3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 21:44)

A nortada de hoje foi ligeiramente menos intensa aqui em Carcavelos, mas ainda levantou poeira.

Na estação mais ventosa, São Domingos de Rana, as rajadas durante a madrugada chegaram aos 52 Km/h, esta tarde aos 48 Km/h e há pouco tocaram os 50 Km/H.

Ontem o fluxo em altitude dos cirrus era fixadamente de norte, hoje no entanto é uma surpresa:


A direcção no centro da imagem é SSW.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2015 às 23:23)

Time-lapse do poente, desta vez as cores apagaram-se depressa e inesperadamente:


Mais uma noite que não será tropical, *19,7ºC* neste momento com 65% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 00:01)

*17.7ºC*
tenho 27.3 no quarto, está muito quente


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 01:13)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo com *18,8ºC *
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2015 às 01:15)

Máxima: *31,4ºC*
Mínima: *16,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 05:53)

Bom dia

Desde as 4h que a temperatura estabilizou, subindo até ligeiramente. A mínima fica assim até ao momento em *17,6ºC*, atingida àquela hora. 17,7ºC  neste momento, mas talvez ainda desça um pouco até nascer o sol. 80% foi o valor mais alto da humidade relativa, há meia hora atrás.

Céu quase limpo, uns poucos cirrus, neblina no interior mas não no litoral das praias.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2015 às 12:06)

Boas

Mínima de 18,7ºC

Agora estão 28,3ºC, 51%Hr, 1018,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jul 2015 às 12:25)

A manha foi fresca até quase as 10 horas, devido ao vento que se fazia sentir, a partir daí o vento deu algumas tréguas e a temperatura começou a subir.
mínima de 16ºC
actual 30.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 13:09)

*30.3ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2015 às 13:38)

Boas a mínima foi de 17.3 por agora 30.3


----------



## homem do mar (7 Jul 2015 às 14:18)

Incríveis temperaturas registadas ontem em Espanha e em especial em Córdoba que chegou aos 45.2




Por hoje Xàtiva (Valência) já vai nos 43.7


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 15:09)

*32.2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:09)

vejo fumo ao longe a NE, pelo horizonte todo, do incendio de Tomar


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2015 às 17:12)

A máxima por aqui até agora foi de 31,6ºC

Agora estão 30,6ºC e vento moderado de NW


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 17:21)

minima: *11.3ºC*
maxima: *32.3ºC*
actual: *30.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

Nortada de NNW com rajadas fortes ocasionais.

A mínima foi efectivamente o valor de *17,6ºC* da madrugada e que se repetiu ao nascer do sol, com 82% de humidade.

Máxima de *27,0ºC* cerca das 15h com humidade a não descer abaixo dos 55%.

Céu quase limpo, alguns cirrus dispersos, bruma/fumo pouco espessa do lado de terra e barreira densa de estratos baixos no horizonte marítimo de Sul a WNW.

Poeirada pelo ar levantada pela nortada, o trivial, mar levemente picado.

Destaque para o vento em São Domingos de Rana que se mantém forte, sempre acima dos 40 Km/h e frenquentemente mais do que *55 Km/h*, máxima de 59,2 Km/h.

Nova Oeiras, mais a sul e perto daqui, vento médio acima dos 20 Km/h e rajadas até 42 Km/h.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 19:19)

*27.3ºC*
que cheiro a fumo insuportável agora, tudo meio esbranquiçado


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jul 2015 às 19:25)

Mais um dia de praia, a partir das 14h já não se podia estar na praia pois a nortada só arrastava areia para todo o lado. Só se estava bem dentro de água.
A zona centro de Lisboa está-se a tornar cada vez mais estufa, em algumas zonas nem passava vento e parecia estar uns 35ºC.

Máxima: *31,2ºC*
Mínima: *18,4ºC*
Nortada forte a estragar o dia de praia, rajadas na ordem dos 50km/h.
Rajada máxima:* 61,6km/h* agora mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 19:45)

david 6 disse:


> *27.3ºC*
> que cheiro a fumo insuportável agora, tudo meio esbranquiçado



Entrada da nortada a fazer progredir bastante para o interior do litoral centro as nuvens baixas; a espalhar em arco o fumo do catastrófico incêndio de Tomar/Constância, que já terá passado para a margem sul do Tejo:







Mas esse fumo em Lisboa será de outros incêndios, nomeadamente do de Alcobaça.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2015 às 19:49)

o céu por aqui acastanhado devido ao fumo:


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2015 às 23:42)

Boas noites,

Bem que nortada violenta ao final de tarde, a rajada máxima do dia foi de *84,6 km/h*.
E mais está para vir. 
________________

Extremos de hoje: *17,1ºC* / *23,4ºC
____________*

Ida fugaz ao 2º local de seguimento, ao final da tarde.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Jul 2015 às 00:16)

Está um vendaval lá fora isto para o incêndio de Tomar não é nada bom


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2015 às 04:35)

homem do mar disse:


> Está um vendaval lá fora isto para o incêndio de Tomar não é nada bom



Como já não consta nas ocorrências significativas penso que já estará em conclusão.

Nesta altura 18,8ºC e 80% aqui em Carcavelos sul.

O vento moderado de NW traz alguns estratos/estratocumulus dispersos.

Ao poente viam-se alguns fractocumulus dirigindo-se de NNW para SSE, e em altitude cirrus de NE para SW.
Time-lapse rápido:


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jul 2015 às 06:38)

Recordo-me de um comunicado ontem que indicava o incêndio em fase de resolução, provavelmente o seguinte.
Manhã fresca com 16 graus e encontro-me em viagem para Aveiro. É de assinalar a mudança súbita do tempo,  de céu pouco nublado a nevoeiro ou muito nublado, ao subir a zona da serra como já é costume. Inúmeros os dias em que isto acontece por ano, funcionando como uma barreira à nebulosidade e também uma autêntica barreira térmica.


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2015 às 12:44)

Boas

Mínima 17,6ºC

Agora céu com algumas nuvens altas e temperatura nos  27,2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2015 às 15:08)

*34.7ºC*
mínima 17.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2015 às 18:09)

Boas tardes

A mínima ocorreu ao nascer do sol com *18,2ºC*, a humidade máxima, uma hora depois, com *81%*.
Estratocumulus e estratos de NNW e uma camada de nuvens altas, cirrus e cirrostratus, de NE.
Lua em quarto minguante e raios crepusculares podem também ser vistos no time-lapse do amanhecer:


Neblina espessa e bruma/fumo a quase ocultarem a Arrábida e o Cabo.

Nortada moderada com rajadas. Em São Domingos de Rana o vento já atingiu 61 Km/h; em Nova Oeiras vento médio de 20 Km/h e rajadas até 38 Km/h.

Céu ainda com cirrus mas diminuindo, aspecto esbranquiçado.

A máxima foi *24,5ºC* pouco antes das 16h, HR mínima de *57%*.

23,4ºC neste momento com poeira pelo ar levantada pela nortada. Mar picado.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2015 às 19:15)

maxima: *30.1ºC*
minima: *15.6ºC*
actual: *26.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2015 às 20:23)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com nortada violenta, o esperado, aqui na terra do vento.

Fotos tiradas ha pouco.

A16 aqui junto a Alcabideche.







Capacete, pois claro.






Dia fresco, apenas *21,5ºC* de temperatura máxima.


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2015 às 20:30)

Boas

Máxima de 31,4ºC

Agora sigo com 25,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Jul 2015 às 21:16)

o por do sol está um bocado acastanhado 

*21.6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (8 Jul 2015 às 23:57)

Noite novamente fresca, ainda nortada, *18,7ºC* e 80%.

O aspecto do céu ao poente e iníco da noite aqui foi este:


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2015 às 00:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Capacete, pois claro.



 E que se conserve sempre por lá durante o verão! A serra vai dele bebendo a humidade e alguma precipitação oculta ao mesmo tempo que é minimizado o risco de incêndio.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2015 às 09:51)

StormRic disse:


> E que se conserve sempre por lá durante o verão! A serra vai dele bebendo a humidade e alguma precipitação oculta ao mesmo tempo que é minimizado o risco de incêndio.



Sem dúvida.
Vão ser muitos dias seguidos com "capacete", dado que vejo(no GFS) nortada até aos próximos 7 dias.
Tenho que passar na Barragem da Mula, aquilo deve estar bem vazio, foste lá nos ultimos tempos?


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2015 às 11:13)

A manha hoje acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, e muito fresco, até caiu uma gotículas de água, durou até as 10 horas.
Agora veio o sol, e parece que vai ser um dia quente.
Actual 24.1ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2015 às 11:53)

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,7ºC

Agora estão apenas 22,6ºC apareceu um pouco de vento de SW, vai ser difícil aquecer o que estava previsto por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2015 às 12:18)

*30.4ºC *já passei a máxima de ontem


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2015 às 12:53)

Tempo fresco e muito húmido!!

Estão 21,8ºC e 78%Hr


----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2015 às 14:20)

*34.4ºC *, hoje por enquanto não há vento nenhum (ao contrário dos outros dias) e a diferença é logo esta, temperatura a disparar


----------



## homem do mar (9 Jul 2015 às 16:15)

Boas por aqui 31.1 e infelizmente um fogo activo aqui bem perto da minha terra


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2015 às 19:31)

Bem a máxima ficou apenas 6ºC abaixo do previsto pelo IPMA 

Máxima de 26,1ºC
Rajada máxima 31km/h

Agora estão 22,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2015 às 20:13)

Fui para a Fonte da Telha. Neblina cobria Lisboa toda e também o Cabo Espichel. Vento essencialmente fraco de ONO e Oeste. Água com correntes quentes.
Máxima: *28,2ºC* menor do que o previsto
Mínima: *17,6ºC
*
Interior Norte com temperaturas a valer!


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2015 às 20:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tenho que passar na Barragem da Mula, aquilo deve estar bem vazio, foste lá nos ultimos tempos?



Ainda não fui à zona central da serra, tenho andado pelos extremos. Penso que a Mula não estará mais do que dois a três metros abaixo do nível máximo, estando as comportas fechadas. Tenho observado que todas as fontes do maciço ocidental, até ao Monge, têm água a correr razoavelmente. Até a das Pedras Irmãs e a Fonte Clara que costumam ser das primeiras a passar a fio de água. Mas na ribeira na Malveira da Serra já não há água. Vou tentar este fim de semana passar nas albufeiras, Lagoa Azul, Mula, Mosqueiros e também medir o caudal das fontes.



homem do mar disse:


> infelizmente um fogo activo aqui bem perto da minha terra



A imagem ilustra bem o comportamento do vento, o fumo subiu vertical até uma certa altitude. A direcção e a hora exacta de captação da imagem são importantes, e talvez ser inserida no tópico de seguimento de incêndios.


Hoje aqui em Carcavelos foi um dia essencialmente mais húmido. A neblina ocultou o Cabo todo o dia desde logo ao amanhecer, a Arrábida ainda se via mas não a partir do fim da manhã. Bruma espessa misturada com fumo tolda o horizonte de terra. No horizonte marítimo há nuvens baixas que se vêem agora a aproximar-se. Mesmo aqui por cima o céu esteve limpo.

Vento nulo de madrugada e ao nascer do sol, nortada fraca a seguir que depois virou para brisa marítima moderada, de oeste. Em Lisboa sentia-se bem.

A mínima foi *17,5ºC* ao nascer do sol e de tarde a temperatura não subiu acima dos *23,1ºC*, atingidos cerca das 17h30. A humidade relativa variou entre os *87%* do amanhecer, valor mais elevado da semana, só baixou dos 70% a partir das 15h e só agora há pouco passou pelo mínimo de *64%*. Um dia de verão fresco em Carcavelos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

A noite já segue fresca por aqui,acompanhada de algum vento fraco, é sempre bom para refrescar o interior das casas.
20.7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jul 2015 às 22:19)

Temperatura a descer a pique. Já nos *19,8ºC*

A falar das bacias hidrográficas, os rios daqui da zona, rio Jamor e ribeira de Carenque estão completamente estáticos, nada circula. São praticamente fontes de produção de mosquitos


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Jul 2015 às 23:46)

As temperaturas felizmente por aqui e por Benfica têm estado estáveis a rondar provavelmente os 28º - 30º C, as mínimas têm rondados os 17º C, e vento nos finais de tardes, mas a abrandar ou quase mesmo a parar mais para a meia-noite, nesta noite passada tive uma mínima de 16,4º C,

actualmente tenho 17,7º C a descer muito lentamente e 79% Hr.


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2015 às 00:18)

maxima: *34.9ºC*
minima: *12.6ºC*
actual: *17.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2015 às 00:42)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não fui à zona central da serra, tenho andado pelos extremos. Penso que a Mula não estará mais do que dois a três metros abaixo do nível máximo, estando as comportas fechadas. Tenho observado que todas as fontes do maciço ocidental, até ao Monge, têm água a correr razoavelmente. Até a das Pedras Irmãs e a Fonte Clara que costumam ser das primeiras a passar a fio de água. Mas na ribeira na Malveira da Serra já não há água. Vou tentar este fim de semana passar nas albufeiras, Lagoa Azul, Mula, Mosqueiros e também medir o caudal das fontes.



O nivel maximo é de 13 metros, sim no minimo os 10 metros, ainda que acho que deve estar bem mais baixo.
As nascentes que alimentam a barragem até que não secam durante o ano,  mas pronto, como é natural, não conseguem dar o seu  contributo nesta fase do ano.
A ribeira da Malveira já esta seca ha vários meses, passo por ela todos dias, num trilho no vale da Charneca, a caminho do Guincho.
______________

*17,4ºC
88% HR*


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2015 às 07:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> A ribeira da Malveira já esta seca ha vários meses, passo por ela todos dias, num trilho no vale da Charneca, a caminho do Guincho.



Exacto. O meu local de observação é na ponte de Malveira da Serra. Reparo que é difícil a ribeira levar água significativa a não ser na sequência de chuvadas, uma grande parte da água de nascentes em toda aquela encosta é interceptada e recolhida pelo sistema de captação.

Hoje está uma madrugada e amanhecer nublados, estratocumulus. A nebulosidade de ontem ao fim da tarde visível no horizonte marítimo avançou para terra como é bastante frequente.
Fez com que a temperatura não baixasse tanto, *18,3ºC* de mínima uma hora antes do nascer do sol, e curiosamente a humidade relativa não subiu tanto como ontem, ficou-se pelos 77% e as variações ao longo da noite até agora ao amanhecer foram muito pequenas, 4% no máximo.

Vento fraco ou nulo. Vê-se a Arrábida e o Cabo apesar da neblina que está notoriamente menos espessa do que ontem.

Ao poente ontem, relativamente descolorido, as nuvens baixas a correrem ao sabor da nortada e aproximando-se da costa:


O alastramento para o interior, da nebulosidade baixa, foi muito significativo:







Distribuição das temperaturas pouco antes do nascer do sol bastante homogénea:


----------



## StormRic (10 Jul 2015 às 19:48)

A máxima hoje foi *23,7ºC* cerca das 17h20 com a humidade a baixar aos *55%*.

22,3ºC neste momento. Nortada de NNW moderada que não se reflecte no estado do mar mas levanta poeira.

Bruma misturada com fumo do lado de terra, visibilidade baixa para a Arrábida. Horizonte marítimo brilhante de neblina distante.
Alguns cirrus ao longe a sudoeste, céu limpo em geral, depois de a nebulosidade do amanhecer se ter dissipado, regredido para bem longe da costa ou levada pela nortada muito para sul/sudoeste da península.

Foi este o aspecto ao amanhecer. É notável o padrão ondulatório estacionário da camada turbulenta de estratocumulus, especialmente visível junto ao horizonte:


----------



## david 6 (10 Jul 2015 às 19:49)

minima: *13.5ºC*
maxima: *27.5ºC*
actual: *23.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

Boas  tardes,

*19,5ºC* e nortada moderada.

A partir de amanhã estarei a reportar por terras algarvias, vou levar um sensor, estou a contar registar minimas bem tropicais lá para o meio da semana,vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2015 às 21:35)

A nortada vai-se intensificando, rajada máxima do dia registada agora mesmo, *60 km/h*.
*18,1ºC
*
Foto tira ha uns minutos atrás.


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Jul 2015 às 23:54)

Nesta noite sensivelmente pela 1 da manhã o céu estava encoberto o que com a temperatura não baixasse muito, ainda assim tive uma mínima de 17,4º C,
estou agora na margem sul, com 18,2º C e 77% Hr,

amanhã de manhã espero ir até a Fonte da Telha para uns km´s pelo areal e a tarde desta vez também para caminhada pela marginal até Carcavelos para me "mentalizar" de frescura dado que no Domingo vai haver nova prova de todo-o-terreno na quentinha localidade do Couço , onde há dois a ia tendo uma "experiência" do que é não ingerir líquidos durante TODA a manhã com mais de 40º C, enfim, o que vale é que já estava a poucos metros do carro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jul 2015 às 01:07)

Dia calmo. Em Lisboa agora está se bem, termómetro do carro marcava 21,5ºC. Já aqui em Belas estão uns frescos 17ºC com nortada forte. Registo 56,3 km/h de rajada à pouco.

Máxima: 27,1ºC
Mínima: 18,3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (11 Jul 2015 às 03:48)

Que nortada brutal que se faz sentir por aqui como já não via há muito. Arrisco a dizer algumas rajadas nos 80 km/h, o que não é assim tão normal para esta zona. Há autenticas nuvens de poeira a levantar pelo ar.
T.actual 18ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2015 às 10:49)

Bem, hoje parece que vai ser um dia quente, sigo já com 25ºC
Os dia anteriores até foram  relativamente amenos.


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2015 às 12:04)

Boas

Mínima de 17,4ºC

Agora estão 26,4ºC, 54%Hr e vento quase nulo

Hoje está mais quentinho!


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2015 às 14:03)

*29.7ºC*, vento a aumentar de intesidade


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2015 às 16:32)

Boa tarde

Hoje aqueceu em relação a ontem mas mesmo assim ainda fresco aqui em Carcavelos sul/praia.

Não ficou encoberto durante a noite, como ontem, apenas estrato e fractocumulus desgarrados.

Poente de ontem, prolongado para se ver a nuvem "bandeira" de Cascais que subsiste quando o cobertor de nuvens baixas falha a sua extensão para o interior. Vista na direcção sudoeste.


Amanhecer de hoje, vista na direcção sul.


A mínima foi de *18,1ºC* até pouco depois das 5h, humidade máxima *81%*.
Máxima de *25,4ºC* das 14h às 15h, *56%* de HR mínima.

Nortada o tempo todo, mesmo durante a noite, madrugada e manhã. Fraca a moderada durante a noite e amanhecer, mais intensa depois mas sem chegar a forte.

Neblina e bruma fraca no horizonte, visibilidade média para a Arrábida. Apareceu "capacete" sobre a serra de Sintra e de lá se vão desgarrar alguns fractocumulus como ontem aconteceu.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jul 2015 às 21:49)

minima: *15.0ºC*
maxima: *29.9ºC*
actual: *19.3ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2015 às 00:29)

Ora como estive na margem sul neste sábado passado ( ontem ), onde ainda registei uma mínima de 15,4º, dei um saltinho a um miradouro sobre a Fonte da Telha, algum vento mas temperatura amena, sei que estamos no tempo visualmente e fotográficamente monótono e desinteressante, mas aqui fica uma amostra de como estava o tempo, limpo claro ou melhor, quase, não fosse a serra de Sintra quase única, mas penso que a norte da serra estaria encoberto, aparentemente acho que vi um pequeno manto esbranquiçado rasteiro, sem tele não consegui distinguir o que era,
tirada quase pelo meio dia,







de regresso a casa, resolvi ir a um local quase por cima da Costa da Caparica, fica a caminho da Trafaria, onde iniciei alguns passeios TT, já lá não ia a uma boa dúzia de anos, apesar de não ir no jipe ainda deu para ir no semi-rasteiro pelo menos até a falésia e obter esta vista,

Caparica em baixo, com o Espichel bem ao fundo,






margem norte, e claro a serra de Sintra já com o quase habitual capacete, ambas tiradas pelas 15:00 h


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2015 às 00:44)

Da parte da tarde, caminhada desde a Cruz Quebrada - Carcavelos, temperaturas na casa dos 24º - 25º no inicio estável até quase chegar a Carcavelos, onde arrefeceu um pouco, vento novamente com alguma força, mas em Carcavelos quase um absurdo, pó por todo o lado e a entrar para os olhos, 

novamente umas imagens que nada tem de especial,






"crop" da imagem, do capacete de Sintra, devia estar jeitoso lá em cima devia, espero que para a semana que vem esteja assim, pois quero fazer uma visita, e areia no ar pela praia, de notar que esta praia ganhou um bom areal,










no regresso, Paço de Arcos com o "geiser" vento sempre a bombar e temperatura algo fresca,






e a chegar ao destino, um "põr do sol" , aqui vento mais calmo, no carro tinha 23º C, que rapidamente baixou para os 21º C no Jamor ( ? ) e com o som no Nós alive por traz,


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2015 às 00:46)

E para finalizar, tenho actualmente 16,7º C e 80% Hr, para contrastar com os mais de 35º C que irei apanhar mais logo no Couço.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 01:16)

Boa noite

A nortada abrandou agora. Vento muito forte na crista da serra de Sintra, embora não tivesse dispositivo de medição credível, estar de pé precisava de bastante concentração. Talvez um vento médio de 60 a 70 Km/h com rajadas, não sendo no entanto dos mais intensos experimentados lá. O tecto de nuvens raramente tocava os cimos principais, mas o capacete era espesso e muito escuro e mais baixo na encosta norte onde por vezes, aí sim, ocultava alguns topos. O Cabeço do Vento, na encosta norte da Peninha, justificava o seu nome.

Medi o caudal de algumas fontes, obtendo os seguintes valores para comparação futura. O processo de medição, embora artesanal, é suficientemente
rigoroso, basta cronometrar quanto tempo demora a encher uma garrafa, neste caso de meio litro.

Tanque a jusante da Fonte da Peninha (406m): 0,5 litros em 16 segundos ~= *1,9 l/minuto*;
Fonte da Peninha (422m): em 12 segundos ~= *2,5 l/min.*;
Fonte das Pedras Irmãs (440m): em 29 segundos ~= *1,03 l/min.*;
Fonte Clara (385m): o encanamento estava roto e a água escorria pelo muro de pedra e alagava uma área de aproximadamente 5 m2 antes de se infiltrar, estimativa de menos de *2 l/min.* A fonte propriamente dita estava a pingo ou fio interrompido.

O tanque da Fonte da Peninha, que costuma estar cheio, estava a meio sensivelmente.

A fonte na Malveira da Serra nunca deixou de ter água e o caudal normal costuma ser superior a 5 l/min. Não passei por lá hoje no entanto.

A ronda das lagoas e albufeiras terá que ser na próxima semana, assim como das fontes da vertente norte.

Aqui em Carcavelos a noite está a ser mais fresca do que ontem, a mínima aliás já foi batida, estão *17,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 01:33)

Vitor TT disse:


> dei um saltinho a um miradouro sobre a Fonte da Telha





Vitor TT disse:


> local quase por cima da Costa da Caparica



 esses miradouros que tu descobres sobre a arriba dessa linha de praias são espectaculares, arranjas uns panoramas notáveis! 



Vitor TT disse:


> "crop" da imagem, do capacete de Sintra, devia estar jeitoso lá em cima devia



Nem mais, eu estava lá no meio do ventinho "jeitoso" do costume, só o conseguir não ser derrubado já foi um bom exercício (subida directa desde a Malveira da Serra via Cabeço do Vento).
Repara que o mirante da Peninha não estava nergulhado nas nuvens, no entanto não se conseguiu ver o poente pois o tecto das nuvens tornou-se mais baixo a oeste e a norte.



Vitor TT disse:


> no regresso, Paço de Arcos com o "geiser" vento sempre a bombar e temperatura algo fresca,



Boas fotos, sempre achei que este "geiser" era um anemómetro original, basta estimar a quantos metros cai o jacto conforme a altura que atinge, a abertura da parábola da trajectória tem com certeza uma relação directa com a força do vento e deve ser possível calculá-la.


----------



## nelson972 (12 Jul 2015 às 12:02)

Em Alvados o panorama ainda é este.
Com vento fraco e 18°


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 17:20)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *17,4ºC*, cerca das 4h. A humidade atinigiu *81% *em vários momentos, o último pouco depois do nascer do sol.
Céu muito nublado pela madrugada e manhã, mas não encoberto, pelos estratocumlus habituais, limpou ao fim da manhã. Vento norte, nortada moderada com rajadas fortes a partir da tarde.
O mar está picado pelo vento. Neblina pelo horizonte e bruma espessa do lado de terra, má visibilidade, Arrábida praticamente oculta, Cabo mal se vê.

A máxima até ao momento foi de *23,8ºC*, cerca das 15h, altura em que a humidade teve o valor mais baixo, *59%*.

Está formado o capacete na serra de Sintra e a nebulosidade costeira ainda encobre uma área para norte quase até peniche:








nelson972 disse:


> Em Alvados o panorama ainda é este.
> Com vento fraco e 18°



Na imagem do satélite Terra, composta por duas captadas às 10:40 (lado direito) e 12:20 utc é visível a entrada para o interior da região oeste da nebulosidade; também evidentes as acções de bloqueio e formação de nuvens baixas pelos pequenos relevos litorais, como as serras da Boa Viagem e Sintra:






Às 14:00 utc a vista lá de cima era esta, Sintra a manter a encosta norte e parte da várzea de Colares sob a nebulosidade:







Mesmo uma hora depois, perto da hora de maior calor, a faixa costeira da região oeste mantém temperaturas notavelmente frescas e humidade relativamente elevada:


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2015 às 17:38)

máxima de 33.7ºC
actual 30.2ºC
Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 17:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> máxima de 33.7ºC
> actual 30.2ºC



Quais têm sido as mínimas por aí nestes dias?


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

StormRic disse:


> Quais têm sido as mínimas por aí nestes dias?


Tem andado entre os 16 e os 17 ºC
Mal se poe o sol, já custa andar na rua só de calçoes e t-shirt, refresca sempre rapidamente.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jul 2015 às 20:40)

minima: *15.5ºC*
maxima: *28.8ºC*
actual: *22.4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2015 às 20:48)

Ontem no Cabeço do Vento, altitude 373m, zona ocidental da serra de Sintra, sob a Peninha.

Vento normal naquela zona, estimado em cerca de 50 Km/h de vento médio.

Ver em HD se possível, as versões inferiores a 720p do youtube são de muito má qualidade.



A chegar à Peninha, aspecto do céu para sueste e sul:


Na crista da serra, vista para ocidente durante o ocaso, com a nebulosidade a começar a descer e a encobrir o Cabo da Roca. O cimo da Peninha no entanto manteve-se fora das nuvens.





StormRic disse:


> O Cabeço do Vento, na encosta norte da Peninha, justificava o seu nome.



Corrijo esta informação, o Cabeço do Vento situa-se na encosta sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jul 2015 às 22:12)

Fim-de-semana passado entre Óbidos e Peniche em actividades escutistas.

Durante o dia de Sábado o vento de Norte e alguma nebulosidade calharam bem para não tornar o dia tão quente, mas à noite a nortada não deu tréguas nenhumas  

Nos campos agrícolas da localidade de Arelho avistei uma estação meteorológica, aparentemente uma Davis, mas não consta no WU.

De referir um pequeno dust-devil nas margens da lagoa de Óbidos ao início da tarde de ontem.


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2015 às 23:16)

StormRic disse:


> esses miradouros que tu descobres sobre a arriba dessa linha de praias são espectaculares, arranjas uns panoramas notáveis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado , é o que se tenta fazer para se tirar fotos minimamente de jeito,

sim, reparei que as nuvens estavam mais na serra e não tanto sobre a Peninha, bom eu pelo menos já resisti a mais de 106 km/h de vento com os meus 65 kg de peso , e quero ver se bato este record, ( humm deve ser difícil ),

o "geiser" também o tenho como um anemómetro e acredita que o quando vejo a agua a cair distante e virado um pouco para o paredão é preocupante  pois significa VENTO nas fuças e logo no regresso ao carro já meio cansado, mas durante o inverno esteve desligado e foi reactivado há umas 3 semanas.


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2015 às 23:26)

StormRic disse:


> Ontem no Cabeço do Vento, altitude 373m, zona ocidental da serra de Sintra, sob a Peninha.
> 
> Vento normal naquela zona, estimado em cerca de 50 Km/h de vento médio.
> 
> ...



Quero ver se visito esses "spot´s" para a semana que vem, isto se o tempo estiver "agradável" hehehe ( claro que depende do ponto de vista  ).


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2015 às 23:51)

E hoje lá fui até ao Couço, ( que tive de procurar para saber onde distrito pertencia para o respectivo seguimento ), foi mais uma prova de trial todo-o-terreno, 
regra qeral costuma estar sempre desde calor até bastante calor, mas o tempo tem disto e desta vez, eis que sou, e são, brindados com uma razoável frescura e algum vento, que sem ser forte, era o suficiente para não levantar poeira, mas refrescar da radiação solar, 
durante a viagem quase sempre nos 22º - 23º excepto um grande "calor" que apanhei devido a um condutor "excelente" , uma grande dose de sorte e alguma destreza e estaria a "escrever" isto na morge, enfim,

chegada ao local +- nos 25º C pelas 10:00h bem menos do que o costume, +- pelas 12:30h tinha uns frescos para a altura e região 29º C pois é, há dois anos tinha 45º C e no ano passado penso que deveria estar uns 38º - 40º C, +- pelas 15:15 h tinha uns 31º C e quando arranquei pelas 18:30h uns 32º C, de referir que tinha o carro ao sol o dia todo por isso as temperaturas poderão ser um pouco diferentes, mas pouco, pois pelas sensações térmicas não deveriam ser muito diferentes,
no regresso foi descendo logo a seguir para os 26º - 25º C estabilizando nestes valores, até chegar a Odivelas e cair para os 23º C,

umas imagens tiradas para colorir a mensagem, sobre o rio, nesta nota-se um pouco a acção do vento e aqui razoavelmente fresco, alias outro indicador foi a quase ausência de gente dentro da água ,


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jul 2015 às 23:56)

E sigo a gora com 17,2º C e 81% Hr. e tive uma mínima de 16,1º C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2015 às 16:25)

Por aqui a tarde segue bem quente, com 35.8ºC e a subir.
vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2015 às 17:26)

Vitor TT disse:


> E hoje lá fui até ao Couço, ( que tive de procurar para saber onde distrito pertencia para o respectivo seguimento ), foi mais uma prova de trial todo-o-terreno,
> regra qeral costuma estar sempre desde calor até bastante calor, mas o tempo tem disto e desta vez, eis que sou, e são, brindados com uma razoável frescura e algum vento, que sem ser forte, era o suficiente para não levantar poeira, mas refrescar da radiação solar,
> durante a viagem quase sempre nos 22º - 23º excepto um grande "calor" que apanhei devido a um condutor "excelente" , uma grande dose de sorte e alguma destreza e estaria a "escrever" isto na morge, enfim,
> 
> ...



Pois o Couço fica ali entre Coruche e Mora, mais para o lado desta, na confluência que vem da albufeira de Montargil. Mesmo assim o Sorraia ainda parecia ter fundura mas as águas devem estar quase paradas, pelo aspecto da cor da água e algas.
As temperaturas que mediste estão bastante de acordo com as máximas de ontem das estações mais próximas, e na verdade, para o que já esteve este verão, são valores relativamente frescos.






Por cá, em Carcavelos sul, mantém-se a verdadeira frescura que tem caracterizado o Julho, mínima novamente inferior a 18ºC, *17,6ºC* até ao nascer do sol e máxima que se ficou pelos* 25,6ºC* cerca das 16h30.

A brisa marítima desde cedo trouxe uma contenção da temperatura e uma continuação da humidade elevada que ao amanhecer atingiu *86%*. Muita neblina espessa e bruma a ocultarem a península de Setúbal, só a Caparica é visível.
A humidade relativa está agora no seu mínimo e é mesmo assim de *60%*, a nortada de NNW impôs-se à brisa marítima na última hora.

O litoral oeste da região centro continua a ser a zona mais fresca do território, a proeminência em relação à restante costa ocidental peninsular a trazer o ar marítimo para terra e a formar a nebulosidade baixa característica do verão, e não só:






Padrão típico dos estratocumulus costeiros, com a serra de Sintra a ser uma barreira providencial para que a Costa do Sol se mantenha... ao sol:


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2015 às 00:33)

minima de *15.8ºC*
maxima de *31.1ºC*
actual de *17.5ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jul 2015 às 00:46)

StormRic disse:


> Pois o Couço fica ali entre Coruche e Mora, mais para o lado desta, na confluência que vem da albufeira de Montargil. Mesmo assim o Sorraia ainda parecia ter fundura mas as águas devem estar quase paradas, pelo aspecto da cor da água e algas.
> As temperaturas que mediste estão bastante de acordo com as máximas de ontem das estações mais próximas, e na verdade, para o que já esteve este verão, são valores relativamente frescos.



As aguas não estavam paradas, havia corrente e até tinha pequenos peixes, de onde tirei as fotos é uma espécie de ponte ( terra em cima de canos largos ) para os pesados passarem, porque em principio não podem passar na ponte que se vê na 1º foto, as algas é que ficam presas nestes canos e a cor é devida a passagem dos carros levantarem sedimentos,
o carro estando ao sol a temperatura indicada não diferiu muito das estações ,

e por aqui tenho 17,8º C e 82% Hr.


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2015 às 01:45)

Boas
Sei que não é o sitio mais apropriado, mas preciso que me dessem a vossa opinião
É o seguinte tenho duas estações e estão  duas sondas em 2 RS no mesmo local. O problema é que uma sonda só tem 6 orifícios muito fininhos e o sensor esta longe dos orifícios.E a temperatura da estação dessa sonda demora mais tempo a  baixar a temperatura, o que acham de fazer mais orifícios nessa sonda?


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2015 às 03:01)

Nortada a dar agora! Rajada máxima de 56,3 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 04:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> Como previsto as mínimas tropicais vao começar a fazer. Se sentir por está zona.
> Sigo com 23.8 graus e vento moderado.
> 
> ...



Aqui a noite segue com o fresco do costume, mas pelo menos a nortada parou e o céu está limpo, húmido no entanto.

*18,2ºC e 82%*.

Edição: está a entrar nebulosidade alta, em movimento rápido para norte, apenas há três horas atrás estava sobre a costa sul do barlavento algarvio:






Isto é um sinal de mudança. O GFS está a prever aguaceiros a partir de 5ªfeira, outros só na 6ª.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2015 às 09:44)

Mínima fresca de 17.3ºC
actual 21.5ºC
Hoje vai ser outro dia quente como o de ontem.


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2015 às 12:59)

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,5ºC é quase todos os dias igual...

Agora não está calor nenhum estão apenas 23,3ºC e 70%Hr com vento fraco a moderado de SW

Com sorte aquece acima dos 30ºC ao fim da tarde...


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2015 às 13:33)

*31.1ºC*, já bati a máxima de ontem


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2015 às 16:42)

tarde quente com 35.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 17:06)

Boa tarde

Mais quente do que ontem. Dos *17,9ºC* de mínima e *83%* de humidade ao nascer do sol passou a *27,6ºC* e 52%, em subida e descida, respectivamente.

As nuvens altas do amanhecer rapidamente continuaram para norte/NNE e quase desapareceram, subsistem alguns laivos e rastos de avião em céu esbranquiçado pela bruma/neblina. Não se vê a Arrábida e a custo o Cabo.

Vento fraco de norte.

Um amanhecer com pouca luz, é de referir que para o interior havia uma considerável carga de poeira do Sahara nos níveis médios, em afastamento rápido para Leste. O céu tinha um aspecto velado.


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2015 às 17:48)

Isto só agora aqueceu mas e de que maneira!!

Estão 32,4ºC que é a máxima até ao momento, mas tem estado a subir! Vento nulo...


----------



## david 6 (14 Jul 2015 às 17:51)

minima: *15.6ºC*
maxima: *34.4ºC*
actual: *32.5ºC* a descer, vento 12km/h


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2015 às 18:07)

Máxima *33,1ºC*

Agora 32,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 18:25)

*27,6ºC* foi a máxima cerca das 16h30 em Carcavelos sul. Desde então a descer regularmente, 25,7ºC nesta altura, a humidade relativa de 52% subiu para 56%.

Horizonte em todos os quadrantes dominado pela bruma/neblina.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2015 às 19:36)

Estes próximas dias em Lisboa vão continuar a ser monótonos. Estamos nos 30ºC há uma semana e vai continuar. Nem muito frio nem muito calor, bons dias para ir à praia. 
Máxima:* 30,7ºC*
Mínima: *17,7ºC

*
Os valores de temperatura do interior Norte ultrapassam os do Sul! Deve-se fritar por lá! 
Nortada em força outra vez, rajada de* 64,6 km/h* há 10 minutos


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Jul 2015 às 22:41)

Vendaval infernal aqui por Sintra. 
Até na Serra de Sintra caiem algumas árvores mais frágeis...
Isto nunca mais vai ter fim?


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 23:38)

Jota 21 disse:


> Vendaval infernal aqui por Sintra.
> Até na Serra de Sintra caiem algumas árvores mais frágeis...
> Isto nunca mais vai ter fim?



Isto é típico de Julho, este ano talvez algo aumentado pelo forte gradiente térmico entre o interior da península e o oceano. Especialmente na serra de Sintra têm caído árvores, não há vez que lá vá nos últimos dois anos desde o Gong que não veja novas quedas de árvores. A floresta está em grandes áreas fragilizada pois foram abertas clareiras e o efeito de periferia expõe árvores que cresceram no meio de outras e agora se encontram sem essa protecção: não têm tempo de se adaptarem criando enraizamentos, limitando a sua altura ou adoptando uma posição e configuração de menor resistência ao vento. As áreas intervencionadas no sentido da erradicação de espécies invasoras são outras zonas fragilizadas, a concentração tornou-se menor e o vento penetra por entre as árvores em vez de passar por cima das copas. É também o facto de que áreas plantadas há muitas dezenas de anos, ou mais, estão cada vez mais a atingir alturas acima do solo que inevitavelmente, num relevo cuja principal característica climática é o vento, levará as copas a serem sujeitas aos ventos cuja força aumenta com essa mesma altura.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 00:12)

Noite fresca, 19,4ºC e 78%. Vento fraco de norte.

Poente brumoso e provavelmente com um véu de fumo trazido dos incêndios a norte pela circulação da depressão térmica típica. Lá está, como sempre nestas situações de nortada, as nuvens baixas ao largo da costa que, eventualmente, se chegarão mais próximo e encobrirão parte do litoral.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 02:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com 25,1 graus



*18,7ºC* 

Em toda a Linha, aliás, valores entre18 e 21ºC.

84% e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 02:53)

Boas! Sou novo aqui! E pode-se dizer que sou um mero curioso de meteorologia. 

Está um belo vendaval aqui. As janelas não param de tremer. É impensável dormir...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2015 às 09:43)

mínima de 17.8ºC
actual 21.8ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2015 às 12:53)

Boas

Mínima de 18,5ºC

Agora céu limpo, vento nulo e hoje está de NW, logo está mais quente! 28,5ºC e 55%Hr


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2015 às 14:18)

Pelas 2h30 foi o pico da nortada, estores tremiam a toda a hora. Rajada máxima de 66 km/h. 
Minima de *18,2ºC* 
A temperatura durante a noite manteve-se constante por mais estranho que pareça.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 14:50)

Boas

De acordo com a estação mais próxima, a mínima foi de *17,9°C *e a rajada máxima foi de *43,5 km *à 1h18. Custou para dormir mas lá consegui 

Agora estão *29,2°C *e está a subir. O céu está esbranquiçado, tal como ontem, da neblina ou dos incêndios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jul 2015 às 15:12)

*35.2ºC*, a tarde segue bem quente.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 15:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas
> 
> De acordo com a estação mais próxima, a mínima foi de *17,9°C *e a rajada máxima foi de *43,5 km *à 1h18. Custou para dormir mas lá consegui
> 
> Agora estão *29,2°C *e está a subir. O céu está esbranquiçado, tal como ontem, da neblina ou dos incêndios.



Olá, bem vindo!

Qual é a estação que usas como referência para a temperatura e para o vento? Vejo que aí na zona de Carnaxide as estações não têm registo do vento, as mais próximas serão Queluz, Barcarena e Ajuda.

Aqui em Carcavelos sul uso para todos os parâmetros excepto o vento a estação mesmo no bairro, Rua da Alemanha, que às 15h registava *25,8ºC* e 61%, em subida e descida, respectivamente. A mínima foi *18,0ºC* ao nascer do sol e humidade máxima de 87% cerca de uma hora depois.

Para o vento a referência tem de ser as estações mais a norte, Nova Oeiras, Parque São Domingos e São Domingos de Rana, ou a oeste, Parede. Nenhuma delas no entanto retrata a situação particular de micro-clima aqui da zona de S.Julião da Barra. Por exemplo, até há cerca de uma hora atrás mostravam vento do quadrante norte, mas aqui junto à praia o vento era de SSW, brisa marítima local. Os meus "anemómetros" são as bandeiras do forte, da marginal e da praia, e claro, a observação directa. Nesta altura a nortada já neutralizou a brisa marítima, o vento está de N, fraco a moderado com rajadas que levantam a poeirada do costume.
Toda a noite o vento terá sido fraco de norte, pelo menos não se ouviu sequer.

Ao amanhecer foram visíveis temporariamente cumulus mediocris/congestus a sul-sudoeste. Continua a neblina espessa no horizonte, o céu esbranquiçado e a bruma sobre terra que quase oculta a Arrábida e o Cabo.

Parece haver nebulosidade convectiva no interior, direcção SE, muito longe.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 15:48)

StormRic disse:


> Olá, bem vindo!
> 
> Qual é a estação que usas como referência para a temperatura e para o vento? Vejo que aí na zona de Carnaxide as estações não têm registo do vento, as mais próximas serão Queluz, Barcarena e Ajuda.
> 
> ...


Boas! Obrigado!! Eu estou a usar a de Nova Oeiras. Eu não sabia que a de Nova Oeiras era longe daqui. Passarei a usar a de Queluz, penso que seja a que está mais perto daqui


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 16:03)

Tenho uma dúvida. Como é que se consegue adicionar imagens ao tópico? Se alguém puder responder...


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2015 às 16:10)

Tarde bem quente! sigo com 33,0ºC com 28%Hr e vento muito fraco de NW


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 16:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida. Como é que se consegue adicionar imagens ao tópico? Se alguém puder responder...



Se fôr uma imagem permanente que exista já numa página web, copia o endereço da imagem nessa página e insere-o na mensagem clicando no icone imagem; aparece uma pequena janela onde colas o _link_.
Atenção que se a imagem fôr dinâmica, isto é, actualizada periodicamente pela página, perder-se-á o momento a que se referia a mensagem.

Para imagens pessoais ou para ultrapassar o problema da actualização periódica, terás por exemplo que alojar primeiro a imagem por exemplo no imgur, ou no flickr, etc. Se ainda não tiveres uma conta, regista-te num desses _sites_, é gratuito, e depois de fazeres _upload_ das imagens, copias o _link_ de partilha para fórums, tipo *BBcode*. Só tens então que colar o _link_ como texto da mensagem, sem mais nada.

Há um tópico com instruções sobre como inserir imagens no fórum mas neste momento não consigo encontrar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 16:26)

StormRic disse:


> Há um tópico com instruções sobre como inserir imagens no fórum mas neste momento não consigo encontrar.



Penso que é isto : http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 16:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas! Obrigado!! Eu estou a usar a de Nova Oeiras. Eu não sabia que a de Nova Oeiras era longe daqui. Passarei a usar a de Queluz, penso que seja a que está mais perto daqui



O mapa WU da zona, ampliado sobre Carnaxide


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 16:28)

StormRic disse:


> Se fôr uma imagem permanente que exista já numa página web, copia o endereço da imagem nessa página e insere-o na mensagem clicando no icone imagem; aparece uma pequena janela onde colas o _link_.
> Atenção que se a imagem fôr dinâmica, isto é, actualizada periodicamente pela página, perder-se-á o momento a que se referia a mensagem.
> 
> Para imagens pessoais ou para ultrapassar o problema da actualização periódica, terás por exemplo que alojar primeiro a imagem por exemplo no imgur, ou no flickr, etc. Se ainda não tiveres uma conta, regista-te num desses _sites_, é gratuito, e depois de fazeres _upload_ das imagens, copias o _link_ de partilha para fórums, tipo *BBcode*. Só tens então que colar o _link_ como texto da mensagem, sem mais nada.
> ...


Pois... estava a tentar escapar a registar-me em algum site mas enfim ...muito obrigado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 16:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois... estava a tentar escapar a registar-me em algum site mas enfim ...muito obrigado.



Se utilizares o *Imgur* , não precisas de te registar.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 16:33)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Penso que é isto : http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/



Obrigado 



Tiagolco disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida. Como é que se consegue adicionar imagens ao tópico? Se alguém puder responder...



Convém ler todas as mensagens nesse tópico. Penso que houve umas alterações aquando do novo formato do fórum, mas não tenho a certeza, já não me lembro.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 16:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Se utilizares o *Imgur* , não precisas de te registar.



Como assim? Já não é preciso dar um _email_ e fazer um _log in_?


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 16:36)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> 
> 
> Convém ler todas as mensagens nesse tópico. Penso que houve umas alterações aquando do novo formato do fórum, mas não tenho a certeza, já não me lembro.


Sim! Muito obrigado pela ajuda!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 16:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois... estava a tentar escapar a registar-me em algum site mas enfim ...muito obrigado.



O servidor do Meteopt não aloja imagens, é por isso que elas têm que estar algures noutro servidor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 16:40)

StormRic disse:


> Como assim? Já não é preciso dar um _email_ e fazer um _log in_?



Exatamente! 
É so entrar no site e fazer o upload das fotos que estão no PC... sempre fiz assim


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 16:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas! Obrigado!! Eu estou a usar a de Nova Oeiras. Eu não sabia que a de Nova Oeiras era longe daqui. Passarei a usar a de Queluz, penso que seja a que está mais perto daqui



A rede NetAtmo:

Hoje às 16:40


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 16:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Exatamente!
> É so entrar no site e fazer o upload das fotos que estão no PC... sempre fiz assim



 desde quando é que fazes assim? Quando comecei em junho do ano passado tive que fazer registo.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 16:53)

Aqui ficam algumas imagens da minha caminhada de ontem. Foi um dia caracterizado pela neblina. Não se via a Serra da Arrábida, nem o Cabo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Para os lados do estádio nacional:




Para os lados de Lisboa, também muita neblina e fumo dos incêndios:




E por fim para os lados de Sintra:




A serra de sintra estava com um grande manto de nuvens e havia muito mais neblina para esses lados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2015 às 16:55)

StormRic disse:


> desde quando é que fazes assim? Quando comecei em junho do ano passado tive que fazer registo.



Desde que me inscrevi no meteopt, ou seja, em Outubro,  também nunca precisei de me registar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2015 às 16:58)

Se forem para locais onde não se sente a Nortada, as temperaturas são bem capazes de chegar aos 35ºC
Máxima às 14h50 de *32,2ºC*
A partir das 14h50 começou a baixar rapidamente pois a humidade subiu em força e, em conjunto, nortada começa a intensificar-se.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 17:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas imagens da minha caminhada de ontem.



 espectáculo de vistas aí da serra de Carnaxide! Já vi que o teu contributo vai ser panorâmico! 

Esse ponto de vista é excelente! Boas fotos!

A bruma e a neblina ontem, aliás neste últimos dias, têm toldado bastante a visibilidade. Daí a visão para a serra de Sintra é óptima.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 17:03)

Células a SSE e Sul!

Começa a festa!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 17:04)

StormRic disse:


> desde quando é que fazes assim? Quando comecei em junho do ano passado tive que fazer registo.



Talvez desde inicio 2014


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 17:08)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo de vistas aí da serra de Carnaxide! Já vi que o teu contributo vai ser panorâmico!
> 
> Esse ponto de vista é excelente! Boas fotos!
> 
> A bruma e a neblina ontem, aliás neste últimos dias, têm toldado bastante a visibilidade. Daí a visão para a serra de Sintra é óptima.


Ehehehe gosto bastante de tirar fotos. Obrigado!!! Tens razão, é fantástico ver o pôr do sol lá. Fiquei impressionado de não ver a serra de Sintra por causa da quantidade imensa de neblina, porque, como disseste, a visão é óptima para lá. Consigo ver todos os cantos de Lisboa, até a zona da expo consigo ver...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 17:11)

StormRic disse:


> Células a SSE e Sul!
> 
> Começa a festa!


Será que vão trazer alguma chuva para aqui?


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2015 às 17:18)

StormRic disse:


> Células a SSE e Sul!
> 
> Começa a festa!



era bom se houvesse festa..., mas devem ser só para enfeitar


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2015 às 17:18)

minima de* 16.9ºC*
maxima de *33.5ºC*
actual de *32.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2015 às 17:21)

Sigo com 33,1ºC e agora algumas nuvens a entrarem por SW


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 17:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Será que vão trazer alguma chuva para aqui?





david 6 disse:


> era bom se houvesse festa..., mas devem ser só para enfeitar



As previsões quanto a precipitação são muito fracas, mas nesta altura do ano qualquer coisa que apareça no céu é uma festa!

Há 15 minutos:


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2015 às 17:33)

Nuvem já algo escurinha e dá para ver virgas 

32,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 17:46)

miguel disse:


> Nuvem já algo escurinha e dá para ver virgas
> 
> 32,9ºC



Meia hora atrás essa célula, então a sul de Sesimbra, tinha este aspecto:






Convecção de base alta, a precipitação cujo eco aparece no radar deve mesmo ser só virga.

Mas há massas muito mais volumosas a SSW e Sul, tudo em deslocamento para norte.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 18:29)

Grande bigorna de base alta, falta-lhe o resto da cumulonimbus por baixo:






O aspecto é majestoso visto daqui, já ponho foto.

Toda a nebulosidade é média e alta e desloca-se em sentido contrário ao vento de superfície, nortada que é moderada nesta altura.

A temperatura máxima em Carcavelos sul foi de *27,2ºC* com humidade relativa mínima de 46%, cerca das 16h20.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 19:08)

Cerca das 18h:






Vinte minutos depois, mesmo ângulo de vista:






Algum zoom:






Satélite naquele momento:






Meia hora depois, há 13 minutos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Vinte minutos depois, mesmo ângulo de vista:



Radar a essa hora:





A estação mais próxima não registou precipitação , teve sim um aumento da intensidade do vento ; inversamente a temperatura e pressão tiveram descida acentuada.
Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS8#history


----------



## Garcia (15 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

Boas a todos. .
Pela zona oeste esteve nublado praticamente o dia todo.
Uma foto tirada à pressa por volta das 14h30 tirada em Atalaia para oeste. Devia ter feito uma panorama para verem a extensão daquela linha de nevoeiro, mas não houve tempo.. 





Raio do pardal parece um míssil..

Aqui tinha dado uma aberta, mas foi sol de pouca dura..


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 19:34)

*25,1°C *atualmente


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 19:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação mais próxima não registou precipitação , teve sim um aumento da intensidade do vento ; inversamente a temperatura e pressão tiveram descida acentuada.
> Link: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALS8#history



 interessante!

Nesta altura, fora do comum quando há nortada, o vento virou para sudoeste e estou a ficar entusiasmado com tudo o que se vê para sul!


----------



## david 6 (15 Jul 2015 às 19:55)

por aqui:






EDIT: passado uns 10min, já está mais próximo e levantou se o vento com isso


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2015 às 20:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas! Sou novo aqui! E pode-se dizer que sou um mero curioso de meteorologia.
> 
> Está um belo vendaval aqui. As janelas não param de tremer. É impensável dormir...



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 20:18)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT!


Muito obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 21:19)

Garcia disse:


> a extensão daquela linha de nevoeiro



 essa típica linha hoje parecia bastante densa, aproxima-se agora mais da costa, vejo-a ao largo de Cascais, o sol ficou oculto por ela antes do ocaso.






A nebulosidade nos dois níveis, baixo e médio/alto têm movimentos em sentidos opostos. Os estratos e estratocumulus correm ao sabor da nortada e entraram bem dentro do litoral. As bigornas "_virgosas_" que vêm de sul dissipam-se quando chegam a terra; a esta hora também havia um séquito de altocumulus a acompanhá-las, já se dissiparam.

Quinze minutos antes os ecos produzidos por aquelas nuvens altas e médias eram notavelmente fortes no radar de Loulé:






Na reflectividade de Loulé, curiosamente os ecos propagam-se, e até são mais intensos, nos níveis médio-baixos:






Haverá ali um exagero na interpretação do eco pelo radar ou será mesmo precipitação intensa?

Nenhum registo de descargas eléctricas naquela zona.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jul 2015 às 21:21)

Pôr do sol de hoje:


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2015 às 21:25)

Máxima de 33,8ºC

Agora sigo com 22,5ºC, 70%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 21:25)

david 6 disse:


> EDIT: passado uns 10min, já está mais próximo e levantou se o vento com isso



Estas células médias-altas parecem que têm alguma interacção com a superfície ao entrarem em terra, em termos de temperatura e vento.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 21:28)

AndréFrade disse:


> Pôr do sol de hoje:



 maravilha! Perfeito o leque de raios, boa foto!

Apanhaste-os antes de desaparecerem e lá está o cordão de nuvens baixas junto à costa oeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 21:29)

É pena que aquelas células se tenham dissipado todas. Já estava todo entusiasmado...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 21:34)

O radar de Loulé interrompeu a produção de imagens, algo não estava bem com certeza. À mesma hora daqueles ecos vermelhos, Coruche e Arouca nada viam disso, embora à distância a que estavam destes radares, especialmente do de Arouca, a intersecção dos feixes de radar com os níveis baixos já é bastante reduzida:

Coruche:


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 21:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> É pena que aquelas células se tenham dissipado todas. Já estava todo entusiasmado...



Pois... , mas talvez amanhã e 6ª.

A oeste do Cabo de S.Vicente continuam a aglomerar-se.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 21:39)

Afinal o radar de Loulé continua a debitar imagens, com aquelas manchas enormes de ecos


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 21:43)

StormRic disse:


> Pois... , mas talvez amanhã e 6ª.
> 
> A oeste do Cabo de S.Vicente continuam a aglomerar-se.


Se é assim, vou já preparando a máquina


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 22:00)

Células a Oeste do litoral Alentejano





Estou a ver a BeachCam da Praia de São Torpes em Sines
http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-são-torpes/

Ver se aparece alguma coisa , desconfio dos ecos do RADAR


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 22:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estou a ver a BeachCam da Praia de São Torpes em Sines
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-são-torpes/
> 
> Ver se aparece alguma coisa , desconfio dos ecos do RADAR



Se calhar são aranhas no radar  , é que só o de Loulé vê aquilo.

Por aqui, 19,8ºC em descida lenta e regular, 77% de humidade variando no sentido inverso.

Chegam novas placas extensas de altocumulus e nuvens altas, de sul.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 22:32)

O poente de hoje, "do alto de um monte... acima de uma floresta... sobre um manto de nuvens baixas, com o canto dos pássaros..." 




Realidade: aqui em Carcavelos, a 20m do nível do mar, as nuvens estão na costa oeste de Cascais, a floresta é a desprezada Mata dos Ingleses, os passarinhos fazem ninho na varanda ao lado , mas não deixa de ser poético


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> O poente de hoje, "do alto de um monte... acima de uma floresta... sobre um manto de nuvens baixas, com o canto dos pássaros..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bom!


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jul 2015 às 23:06)

E hoje parecia que iríamos ter "festa", pronto, ok, era sonhar , mas logo pelo meio da manhã vi que o dia iria ser um nadinha diferente, algum calor por Benfica de tarde, mas surpreendentemente fresco quando saí pelas 19:45h, tive pena de não poder registar o que vi, estava uma nebulosidade pouco comum, pois ia a conduzir nas 2ª circular e o mínimo desatento já se sabe, no entanto em alguns "spot´s" a caminho de casa ainda tirei alguma coisa, 

esta a descer para a serra da Luz, pelas 20:00h  ( devia ter reduzido uns "EV´s", mas é um local pouco aconselhado para parar, logo foi parar, "disparar" e andar ),






pelas imagens de satélite e radar parecia que andava algo pelo sul, mas seria novamente sonhar, 
já tirada de outro loca perto de casa, pelas 20:15h, pouco depois desfez-se quase tudo, foi "sol" de pouca dura , aqui no carro ainda chegou aos 19º pelo tempo que estive parado,










amanhã vamos ver se temos mais acção, o que duvido.


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Jul 2015 às 23:24)

E por agora depois de toda a noite de ventania diabólica, onde normalmente acalma ao entrar noite dentro, hoje bem mais calmo agora, tenho 18,5º C quase estável há mais de duas horas e 80% Hr, presumo que não irá descer muito mais, na noite passada ainda chegou aos 17,3º C.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jul 2015 às 23:37)

Quem diria que depois de uma noite ventosa como a de ontem, iria estar tão calmo hoje...
*19,7°C *por agora


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 23:47)

Vitor TT disse:


> esta a descer para a serra da Luz, pelas 20:00h





Vitor TT disse:


> pelas 20:15h, pouco depois desfez-se quase tudo, foi "sol" de pouca dura



 Em cheio, as virgas e os altocumulus que se me escaparam para norte fora do ângulo de vista, até parece combinado. O esplendor daqueles raios ficou bem apanhado, era mesmo assim, ficávamos deslumbrados com o brilho.
As cortinas de virgas entraram bem para norte portanto, e até se avolumaram as nuvens em aspectos cumuliformes, de longe poderiam enganar e pensar-se que havia ali sob os topos uma célula completa. Afinal estava tudo truncado pela base alta.

Os modelos estão praticamente em modo aleatório sobre a localização das escassas possibilidades de precipitações locais, é mesmo assim, nem faço prognósticos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jul 2015 às 00:47)

Também reparei na entrada de nebulosidade a oeste, sempre a tapar o pôr do sol quando pode...
Em relação a esses ecos, acho que não são credíveis, tenho acompanhado o radar ultimamente e vê-se ecos por todo o litoral e as usuais "tiras" de precipitação por todo o lado. Acho que têm problemas obviamente.

Interessante foi a acentuada diminuição da temperatura. No gráfico do wunderground a linha da temperatura parece uma serra bem alta em vez dos usuais planaltos/ montanhas.

Será que a nortada se vai intensificar mais uma vez?


----------



## StormRic (16 Jul 2015 às 01:17)

Time-lapse de ontem.

Amanhecer, nuvens em contra-corrente da nortada:


Tarde, chegada das células de virga:


Últimas nuvens:



Nesta altura continuam a passar nuvens altas e médias, sempre de sul-sudoeste, contra a nortada fraca a moderada.
*19,3ºC* estáveis desde há hora e meia, HR 80%.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jul 2015 às 11:52)

Boas por aqui os dias tem sido sempre iguais nos últimos dias ou seja a rondad os 30 por hoje a mínima foi de 19 por agora 28.8


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2015 às 12:27)

Segundo os meus familiares" tem andado tudo pelo ar" em Alcabideche. Nortada da boa,portanto.
Vai ser um choque térmico interessante.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2015 às 13:42)

Boas!
Sigo com *31,3°C*


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2015 às 15:15)

*32.7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2015 às 16:12)

O GFS já tirou a chuva prevista para amanhã aqui para Lisboa


----------



## david 6 (16 Jul 2015 às 17:50)

minima: *15.8ºC*
maxima: *33.6ºC*
actual: *31.6ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jul 2015 às 18:14)

máxima 36.3ºC
actual 33.3ºC


----------



## Geopower (16 Jul 2015 às 22:27)

boa noite. Extremos do dia:
31.3ºC
18.9ºC

Temperatura actual: 22.3ºC. Vento moderado de NW


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jul 2015 às 23:50)

Desculpem o off-topic, mas sou o único a ter dificuldades em entrar no fórum?


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 00:00)

Também estou com dificuldades em entrar


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2015 às 00:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Também estou com dificuldades em entrar


Eu só consigo pelo telemóvel, só às vezes, como agora, e demora muito a carregar. O que é que está a acontecer?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 01:25)

Boas, 

De volta à base.
Sigo com nortada moderada a forte e *19,1ºC*
O painel aqui ao lado da A16 estava com mensagem do costume, *" Perigo , vento forte, modere a velocidade."* cartão de boas vindas.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2015 às 01:33)

Apesar do servidor estar assim ainda consigo escrever.
Sigo com *21,2°C*
Cheguei a ter uma máxima de* 33,1°C *


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 06:21)

Ontem aqui em Carcavelos sul a mínima foi *18,1ºC* com *82%* de humidade, cerca das 6h30.

Neblina desde a manhã mas menos bruma do que no dia anterior. Visibiliade média para o lado de terra.

Céu manteve-se com cirrus em movimento de SSW para NNE, esbranquiçado, e o vento de norte, fraco a moderado, com rajadas durante a tarde, e brisa marítima de oeste temporariamente a meio do dia.

Máxima de *27,7ºC* cerca das 15h mas a temperatura manteve-se acima dos 27ºC até às 19h, altura em que a humidade relativa atigiu o mínimo de *44%*.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 06:24)

Bom dia

Céu de altocumulus e células com virga espectaculares neste momento.







Vê-se uma linha invulgar de ecos no radar, de sudoeste para nordeste, muito extensa desde o oceano até à Beira Baixa.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 06:52)

20,2ºC neste momento com 81%. A mínima foi *19,4ºC* às 4h com 84% de humidade máxima.

Há uma célula impressionante de base alta aqui mesmo em frente. Tem virga muito intensa mas parece que não consegue chegar ao nível da superfície.

A SSW vê-se a chuva a chegar ao nível do mar, com arco-íris.

Para SE vê-se uma ligeira coloração do nascente:






Imagem do radar no momento destas fotos. As linhas vermelhas definem aproximadamente os limites do panorama seguinte:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 07:20)

Começou a chover: pingos muito esparsos mas grossos.

O vento mantém-se de norte mas as nuvens avançam de sul.

Só ficam as marcas dos pingos, nem consegue molhar por igual.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 08:04)

Radar e satélite há minutos. Não chove agora e o que choveu foram só pingos, nada ficou molhado, secou tudo em minutos.











Nenhuma actividade eléctrica em toda a península, apenas nas células que estão a sul do sotavento algarvio.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 10:18)

por aqui acabou de cair uns pingos, o aspecto do céu está assim


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2015 às 10:26)

o dia por aqui acordou fresco e nublado, com 24.8ºC actuais.


----------



## lm1960 (17 Jul 2015 às 11:06)

Boas,

Aqui por Loures caem uns pingos grossos que não molham mas...


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 11:15)

Time-lapse do amanhecer.

Ver em HD 720p.


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jul 2015 às 11:32)

Boas primeira mínima tropical de julho com 20.1 por agora 26.3


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 11:35)

Tempo abafado, *24,8ºC /* *68 % HR* e vento nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2015 às 11:52)

Boas!
Tempo muito abafado, muito nublado e consigo ver virga. Parece que vai haver festa mas isto vai ser só pra enfeitar 
Sigo com* 25,1°C
*


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2015 às 11:53)

Boas

Mínima tropical por aqui também! Ficou nos 20,3ºC

Manha com muitas nuvens mas nem uma pinga  agora a tarde é para esquecer vai ser apenas no interior 

temperatura actual 26,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 12:02)

Do nada surgiu vento moderado de NO, e a temperatura começou a descer para os actuais *23,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 12:22)

por agora o sol já espreita, 26.4ºC, vamos ver se a tarde nos dá alguma surpresa


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 12:25)

A temperatura continua em queda, *22,9ºC*, a serra ganhou uma nevoa num ápice, muito interessante.

Perspectiva N/ NE


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2015 às 12:26)

O sol começa a aparecer e a temperatura a aumentar, sigo com *26,2°C*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 13:00)

*22,1ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.

A nevoa na serra está confinada a uma pequena area, basicamente na zona do Castelos dos Mouros / Pena.
Foto tirada ha minutos de Alcabideche:


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 13:02)

*29.0ºC e 55% humidade*, a temperatura está mais baixa que ontem, mas sinto mais calor por causa da humidade


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jul 2015 às 13:11)

Finalmente um dia diferente hoje está bem a abafado lá fora com a temperatura já nos 27.9


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2015 às 13:15)

estava agora a começar a querer cair uns leves pingos, mas apenas se sentiam ao cair nos braços, nao deve ser da em nada.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 13:42)

*30.1ºC*, 50% humidade sol


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2015 às 13:47)

A temperatura já disparou até aos 31,1ºC mas agora baixou e estão 29,2ºC


----------



## Candy (17 Jul 2015 às 13:59)

Boas, 
Por aqui, ventinho (claro)... temperatura nem vos digo, pois é uma vergonha!... a maioria da malta anda de manda comprida... 
De manhã tivemos borriceira. Há uns 10 minutos choveu, mas não chegou a molhar pois, mesmo assim, o chão está relativamente quente.
OU seja... estão afrontados com calor? Venham p'ra cá!!!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 14:45)

*30.5ºC 51% humidade*


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jul 2015 às 15:20)

Ainda nós nos queixamos quando está calor aqui então imagem se estivesse-mos no Kuwait


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jul 2015 às 15:45)

Dia de ontem

Máxima: *33,1ºC*
Mínima:* 18,1ºC*
Rajada Máxima: 51,5 km/h
Nortada fraca a moderada o dia todo

Por hoje

Mínima: *20,5ºC* mais uma tropical!
Atual: *29ºC*


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 16:50)

minima: *17.7ºC*
maxima: *31.5ºC*
actual: *30.3ºC, 52% humidade *e algumas nuvens


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2015 às 17:24)

Depois de uma manha fresca, veio uma tarde quente e abafada, com a maxima a rondar os 35ºC


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:26)

Continua o desfile de altocumulus de sul ou SSE. De vez em quando tem-se visto alguma virga.
Simultaneamente mantém-se as nuvens baixas rentes ao oceano ao largo da costa oeste. Para o lado de terra vai-se abrindo o cobertor de nuvens.
No satélite parece formar-se um vórtice junto à costa mas a imagem de satélite é confusa porque os movimentos das nuvens nos níveis baixos são opostos aos dos níveis médio e alto.

A máxima foi às 15h20 com *27,0ºC *e *56%*, ligeiramente desconfortável para trabalhar.
Agora desce aos 24,7ºC mas 66%.

Vento tem estado sempre fraco, primeiro de norte, há pouco virou para noroeste.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 19:01)

minha vista para E:


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2015 às 19:02)

david 6 disse:


> minha vista para E:



Se fosse de noite é que era


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jul 2015 às 19:39)

Boas! Por volta das 17h, lá fui eu fazer uma caminhada à serra. Estava muito nublado e algum vento...
A vista para o estádio nacional




Fiquei impressionado com o manto de nuvens que estava por cima do cabo espichel:




A serra de Sintra com o seu habitual "capacete":




Conseguia-se ver alguma virga:




A visibilidade para Lisboa e Arrábida estava muito boa mas por causa das nuvens a iluminação não estava muito boa:




Conseguia também ver uma célula, mas não consegui captá-la com a câmara


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 20:22)

por do sol por aqui


----------



## Garcia (17 Jul 2015 às 20:27)

Boas a todos!
Venho só deixar 2 fotos panorâmicas de hoje.
A primeira às 10h52 e a segunda às 11h41. . 
Tiradas na praia de porto dinheiro, embora estando eu em trabalho não na praia. .  











Notam alguma diferença??. .


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 20:49)

para um lado é por do sol para outro é isto:


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2015 às 20:58)

Garcia disse:


> Boas a todos!
> Venho só deixar 2 fotos panorâmicas de hoje.
> A primeira às 10h52 e a segunda às 11h41. .
> Tiradas na praia de porto dinheiro, embora estando eu em trabalho não na praia. .
> ...



Conheço muito bem essa zona, tenho família em Ribamar.  
Belas férias passei nessas praias quando era puto, mesmo sendo a água gelada, o mar bravo e a nortada o pão nosso de cada dia!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2015 às 21:30)

Hoje ao final da tarde resolvi ir até as entranhas do capacete da serra de Sintra.
O capacete estava descomunal, a tocar em cota muito baixas, aproximadamente 200 mts.
A escolha foi subir a um topo exactamente por cima da Malveira da Serra, segundo a carta militar cota 369 mts do seu nome, Penedo de Alvante.

Registos:

Perspectiva da localidade do Cabreiro localidade próxima de Alcabideche.






Cota 260 mts






Costa de Cascais e Estoril la no horizonte.






Pingos que iam caindo, a dita _precipitação oculta_ muitas vezes aqui mencionada quando se fala do capacete da serra.






Cota 360 mts

Visibilidade reduzida, vento bastante forte (soprava a 55 km/h) acompanhado por goticulas.
















Para finalizar, um video.



Em termos térmicos, a temperatura rondava os  16/17ºC lá em cima, a humidade devia andar nos 95% / 100%.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jul 2015 às 23:47)

david 6 disse:


> para um lado é por do sol para outro é isto:



Da minha perspectiva, pelas 20:55h,


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jul 2015 às 23:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje ao final da tarde resolvi ir até as entranhas do capacete da serra de Sintra.
> O capacete estava descomunal, a tocar em cota muito baixas, aproximadamente 200 mts.
> A escolha foi subir a um topo exactamente por cima da Malveira da Serra, segundo a carta militar cota 369 mts do seu nome, Penedo de Alvante.
> 
> ...



Em principio amanhã devo fazer uma visita a essa zona que conheço "pouco" , pois já não a visito há algum tempo, e espero ter a mesma sorte, humm, e é melhor ir preparado com roupa mais de inverno.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 23:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> O capacete estava descomunal, a tocar em cota muito baixas, aproximadamente 200 mts.
> A escolha foi subir a um topo exactamente por cima da Malveira da Serra, segundo a carta militar cota 369 mts do seu nome, Penedo de Alvante.



 boa! Gosto muito deste cimo do Alvante! Mas hoje estava realmente pesado o capacete, é raro ele encobrir mais abaixo da Pedra Amarela. Que belas fotos e vídeo, imersão total no nevoeiro 
Mesmo na entrada da estrada já se via o nevoeiro em baixo, notável. Estes ambientes são o máximo e excelentes para caminhadas. Foste a pé ou de bike?
Comparando isto com o pacífico poente aqui de Carcavelos, sem vento algum, é que se percebe o micro-clima fabuloso que é o da nossa serra.

Eu costumo dar o nome de Penedo de Alvante ao da cota 383m. Este 369m era aquele que tinha as instalações para actividades radicais, cordas, pontes, etc, integradas no Campo Base.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Jul 2015 às 23:58)

E hoje um dia visualmente interessante, mas apenas para a foto  o que foi pena,

logo pelas 9 e pouco era este o cenário, de casa,










pelas 14:00h ponte pedonal segunda circular CCColombo, para o Monsanto,






e já perto de casa, quase perto das 21:00h, era esta a panorâmica,


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 00:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por volta das 17h, lá fui eu fazer uma caminhada à serra. Estava muito nublado e algum vento...



Bem apanhada a nuvem "bandeira" do Cabo Espichel, os raios de luz sobre o nevoeiro da costa e das encostas da serra de Sintra e a bela visibilidade da Arrábida.



Vitor TT disse:


> E hoje um dia visualmente interessante, mas apenas para a foto  o que foi pena,
> 
> logo pelas 9 e pouco era este o cenário, de casa,



 boas fotos! As vistas previligiadas desde os montes dos arredores de Lisboa são sempre fascinantes.

O movimento destas nuvens não era perceptível completamente à vista.

Ficam aqui as time-lapses de hoje, com destaque para a possibilidade de ver o intrincado cruzamento de ventos em todos os níveis. Havia mesmo direcções opostas em camadas próximas nos níveis médios. À superfície a nebulosidade oceânica rasante continuava imperturbável o movimento geral de norte para sul, indiferente aos movimentos caóticos dos níveis acima.

A meio da manhã:


A meio da tarde. Este é particularmente interessante pois observa-se nos altocumulus cruzamento de ventos. Também se vê que a partir de certa altura o deslocamento de uma camada que vinha de sul-sueste para nor-noroeste começou a travar o seu movimento até principiar a recuar e seguir com as restantes nuvens médias para sul; outra vinha de sudoeste e foi virando por oeste até passar a correr de noroeste e depois de norte. Ao mesmo tempo as nuvens altas, cirrus, foram rodando no seu movimento geral de sueste. Em certos momentos há nuvens médias que param e voltam para trás.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2015 às 01:08)

StormRic disse:


> Bem apanhada a nuvem "bandeira" do Cabo Espichel, os raios de luz sobre o nevoeiro da costa e das encostas da serra de Sintra e a bela visibilidade da Arrábida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito interessante o segundo time lapse!! O movimento das nuvens...simplesmente fantástico. Muito bom!!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 02:00)

Poente bonito, com os movimentos ainda caóticos das nuvens.



Às 23h estavam 21,1ºC  e 79% de humidade. A estação deixou de reportar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jul 2015 às 09:58)

StormRic disse:


> Poente bonito, com os movimentos ainda caóticos das nuvens.
> 
> 
> 
> Às 23h estavam 21,1ºC  e 79% de humidade. A estação deixou de reportar.



Muito bom ! 

A partir do segundo 14 , aquela ondulação ( canto inferior direito) são as nuvens baixas na costa oeste ?


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2015 às 11:33)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC

Agora céu com muitas nuvens mas com boas abertas, temperatura nos 26,6ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Candy (18 Jul 2015 às 12:38)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 19,1ºC
> 
> Agora céu com muitas nuvens mas com boas abertas, temperatura nos 26,6ºC e vento nulo



Minima? Humpf...
Por aqui se for a máxima,  não é mau! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2015 às 12:43)

Candy disse:


> Minima? Humpf...
> Por aqui se for a máxima,  não é mau! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...



Pois lol é só para quem pode 

Já fui aos 27,3ºC mas agora baixou devido ao vento ter rodado para SW...estão 25,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2015 às 12:59)

minima de *17.7ºC*
por agora *28.9ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2015 às 13:11)

Vitor TT disse:


> Em principio amanhã devo fazer uma visita a essa zona que conheço "pouco" , pois já não a visito há algum tempo, e espero ter a mesma sorte, humm, e é melhor ir preparado com roupa mais de inverno.



Boas Vitor, neste momento a serra não está com capacete, talvez possa aparecer mais logo se o céu limpar um pouco e a nortada acelerar um bocado, ou então se entrar muita humidade e respectivo nevoeiro da costa.



StormRic disse:


> boa! Gosto muito deste cimo do Alvante! Mas hoje estava realmente pesado o capacete, é raro ele encobrir mais abaixo da Pedra Amarela. Que belas fotos e vídeo, imersão total no nevoeiro
> Mesmo na entrada da estrada já se via o nevoeiro em baixo, notável. Estes ambientes são o máximo e excelentes para caminhadas. Foste a pé ou de bike?
> Comparando isto com o pacífico poente aqui de Carcavelos, sem vento algum, é que se percebe o micro-clima fabuloso que é o da nossa serra.
> 
> Eu costumo dar o nome de Penedo de Alvante ao da cota 383m. Este 369m era aquele que tinha as instalações para actividades radicais, cordas, pontes, etc, integradas no Campo Base.



Boas, de facto estava agreste, ontem mesmo em Alcabideche ( tenho que meter uma estação no cima do prédio, para chocar o malta com os valores de vento ) estava nortada valente, nenhuma estação registava nada de jeito de vento, nem mesmo a estação do Bairro Alcaide, Pai do Vento, só para teres noção na estrada do Pisão estava com varios galhos no chão, a orientação do vale e a nortada forma  ali um corredor interessante, isto de vez enquando. Na mesma estrada do Pisão, no cruzamento para Aldeia de Juzo e Zambujeiro, é outro local impressionante em termos de nortada, naquele pequeno planalto ficava mesmo bem uma estação, os caixotes do lixo estavam no chão.
Fui de carro, depois foi só subir a pé até aquele cume, eu simplesmente vi a carta militar e google earth para saber qual era o nome, e foi esse que apareceu na carta.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2015 às 14:42)

Tempo muito quente mais uma vez e ta quase a entrar no 6º dia seguido com mais de 30ºC coisa muito rara por aqui... normalmente não faz mais de 4 dias seguidos.

Sigo com 29,7ºC, 55%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2015 às 15:23)

miguel disse:


> Tempo muito quente mais uma vez e ta quase a entrar no 6º dia seguido com mais de 30ºC coisa muito rara por aqui... normalmente não faz mais de 4 dias seguidos.
> 
> Sigo com 29,7ºC, 55%Hr e vento nulo




É o que se chama morrer na praia!! máxima até ao momento 29,9ºC

o vento já rodou e baixou para os 28,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2015 às 15:24)

Dia agradável, estão *25,0ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jul 2015 às 15:31)

Boas mínima de 19.1 por agora 30.5


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2015 às 17:12)

32.3ºC actuais
A tarde de hoje nao aqueceu muito devido a uma brisa que se tem feito sentir. A máxima nao foi alem do 33.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2015 às 17:33)

Sigo com *24,4ºC, *vento moderado e céu practicamente limpo.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *18,3ºC* / *25,5ºC*
_________

*Estrada do Guincho*, por volta das 16:15.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 18:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito bom !
> 
> A partir do segundo 14 , aquela ondulação ( canto inferior direito) são as nuvens baixas na costa oeste ?



Obrigado, João Paulo! Exactamente, estão quase sempre ali durante os meses de verão.



jonas_87 disse:


> *Estrada do Guincho*, por volta das 16:15.



Boa foto, nem se vê a praia. Penso que a Caparica hoje também esteve assim, uma barra de nuvens baixas ocultou-a vendo daqui de Carcavelos, até há uma hora atrás. Agora já se dissipou finalmente e persiste nebulosidade apenas sobre o Cabo Espichel.

Céu muito nublado durante a noite e manhã, nuvens baixas e vento de oeste ou oes-noroeste.

A mínima terá sido superior a 20ºC, pelo menos aqui na varanda foi de 21ºC. Na estação de referência no bairro não sei pois interrompeu a comunicação entre as 23h de ontem, quando registava 21,1ºC e as 9h de hoje já com 21,5ºC e 84%.

Máxima corrente de 26,4ºC ainda em subida; 56%. Céu limpo com excepção das nuvens baixas triviais no horizonte marítimo, onde o nevoeiro brilhante rasante à água oculta parcialmente os navios.

Vento de Oeste moderado.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 21:05)

Exemplo de nevoeiro no Cabo Espichel, depois de se ter dissipado na Caparica:







A máxima hoje foi de *26,9ºC*, pelas 18h35, com *50%* de humidade.
O vento está fraco agora.

A oeste aproximam-se nuvens altas, em dois níveis e duas direcções diferentes, cirrus por cima e cirrostratus espessos por baixo.

Foi assim o amanhecer hoje, ao contrário do que é mais comum, quando parecia que as últimas nuvens da noite eram limpas para sul, a nebulosidade baixa começou a aparecer de noroeste desde o nascer do sol e encobriu o céu até meio da manhã:


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2015 às 21:17)

Boas!! Hoje estive na praia de Carcavelos. Apesar de estar ventinho, até se estava bem lá. Acho que nunca apanhei a água tão quente lol


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jul 2015 às 21:17)

Boas a máxima foi de 30.7


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 21:56)

A barra de nevoeiro na Caparica via-se assim, a meio da tarde:






Um cimo da Arrábida:






Praia da Rainha:






O Cabo Espichel, não "existia" para quem não soubesse que estava lá:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

StormRic disse:


> A barra de nevoeiro na Caparica via-se assim, a meio da tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barra essa que por volta das 13h esteve também em Carcavelos, colocando momentaneamente a praia com visão muito reduzida.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2015 às 22:20)

Boas,
Sigo com *19,5ºC.*
2 fotos tiradas(com o telemóvel) ao final da manhã, bem interessante o nevoeiro a entrar a Este de São João do Estoril.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 23:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> 2 fotos tiradas(com o telemóvel) ao final da manhã, bem interessante o nevoeiro a entrar a Este de São João do Estoril.



Espectáculo, efeito do vento húmido de oeste. Isto não é muito comum nessa zona.


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Jul 2015 às 02:34)

Como prometido é devido, ontem ( Sábado ) lá fui até as terras de Sintra, não estava frio, não estava nevoeiro e não estava vento, ou quase,

1ª paragem, Pedra Amarela, quase ausência de vento e temperatura nos 22º - 23º, o que via dali, a ajuntar ao enevoado, penso ser fumo, não consegui ver donde,






nevoeiro a entrar no Raso, e ao longo do oceano,






mais em pormenor,






próxima paragem, Peninha, claro, no entanto estava num alvoroço, penso que estavam a fazer filmagens, no entanto estava um auto-tanque no acesso ao largo a apagar não sei bem o quê, também não sei se fazia parte das filmagens ou se foi algum "filme" extra,

e realmente quem a apelidou de "fábrica do vento" fê-lo e bem, apesar de estar tudo calmo a volta em termos de vento, pois lá em "cima" ainda consegui registar 42,3 km/h  e 20,8º C,









de volta é "base", vez de ir picar o ponto ao Raso, já sem vestígios de nevoeiro,






já no Guincho, ainda registei apenas 21,9 km/h e 22,9º C, mas penso serem menos, no carro tinha 20º, alguma areia espalhada na estrada e ciclovia, 

nas dunas mais a frente, 












do Abano,






e para finalizar, da Pirolita, onde o nevoeiro de mantinha ao longe, já em versão quase nocturna, 






amanhã, ou melhor logo, volta de bike até ao Guincho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2015 às 02:35)

Boas fotos pessoal! 

Foi dificil a temperatura subir mas lá chegou aos *30,6ºC*
Mínima de *19,7ºC
*
Mais uma vez, nortada o dia todo mas mais fraca.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2015 às 02:37)

18.3ºC

tenho tantas saudades de uma trovoada... não se vê tão perto nos modelos


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 05:49)

Vitor TT disse:


> Como prometido é devido, ontem ( Sábado ) lá fui até as terras de Sintra, não estava frio, não estava nevoeiro e não estava vento, ou quase,



 que fotos lindas!! 

O nevoeiro no Raso, quero dizer só no Raso, é raro.
O fumo tem circulado lentamente, veio dos vários incêndios mais a norte, era de longe.
Ainda apanhaste o Espichel e parte da Caparica com o nevoeiro.

Que filmagens eram essas e "brincadeiras" com o quê?  ainda bem que não passei por lá hoje... 

As fotos estão um primor! Com uma luz etérea e composições muito bem escolhidas, como já nos habituaste 

Bem apanhado o sundog e a suavidade da luz do entardecer no Guincho.

E claro, aquela última, na Pirolita, é ... 


Interessante como o nevoeiro se manteve num estreito cordão sem avançar para a costa, e o oceano mais além parecia liberto.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 06:07)

20,7ºC, a noite a manter-se tropical, e húmida, 82%!

Céu muito nublado com estratos que se vão dissipando.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2015 às 10:43)

mínima de 20ºC
actual 26.8C
máxima de 27.2ºC
céu nublado e tempo abafado


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 11:19)

Boas, tem chuviscado por estes lados, apanhei chuva fraca na Malveira da Serra e Guincho.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2015 às 11:38)

Boas

Mínima de 19,5ºC

Manha sem sol! e tempo algo fresco mais devido ao vento de SW
Estão 23,2ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## fhff (19 Jul 2015 às 11:45)

Aqui por Sintra, O Sol começa a romper. De manhã, estava tudo tapado, parecia que estava nos trópicos. Sensação térmica elevada, uma humidade tremenda e a chuviscar ligeiramente (borrifo). Andei a fazer uns trabalhos no exterior e ao chuvisco sabia bem...


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 11:45)

Vitor TT disse:


> Como prometido é devido, ontem ( Sábado ) lá fui até as terras de Sintra, não estava frio, não estava nevoeiro e não estava vento, ou quase,
> 
> 1ª paragem, Pedra Amarela, quase ausência de vento e temperatura nos 22º - 23º, o que via dali, a ajuntar ao enevoado, penso ser fumo, não consegui ver donde,
> 
> ...



Excelente reportagem Vitor, mas que belas fotos!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 12:21)

O céu vai limpando lentamente, a serra já está toda descoberta (das nuvens baixas/nevoeiro), ainda foram uns bons borrifos por lá, agora a tarde vai ser de sol, boa para passear ou mandar um mergulho. 

*24,1ºC
85% HR
*
Ver se isto limpa, que o ambiente ainda se encontra abafado.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 14:04)

Boas!
Sigo com *26,9°C.*
Até se sente mal na rua com esta humidade toda.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jul 2015 às 14:15)

*30.6ºC, 56% humidade*


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2015 às 14:57)

O céu já quase está limpo, vento fraco e tempo muito quente mais devido a humidade elevada! estão 30,1ºC, 58%Hr e o dew em 21ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 17:18)

Boa tarde

Humidade elevada, noite tropical quanto a temperatura e humidade, *20,6ºC* de mínima das 4h às 5h30, e *83%*.

Os estratos e estrato cumulus dissiparam-se mas há nevoeiros no Cabo, a oeste no horizonte marítimo e passam fractus de vez em quando.
Vento de oeste ou oes-noroeste.

Mar bem bonito, azul profundo, pouco agitado pelo vento, não chega a estar picado, com velas.

Neste momento estão *27,1ºC* e *61%*, ao sol é desconfortável mas mesmo à sombra se sente o calor devido à humidade.

O amanhecer foi interessante pelo efeito dos raios anticrepusculares na neblina dos níveis médio e baixo. Repare-se como o nível de iluminação vai descendo até chegar ao horizonte, momento em que nasce o sol. Os estratocumulus proporcionaram a curta aberta providencial para esta observação:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jul 2015 às 19:25)

Mínima: *19,8ºC*
Máxima: *30,6ºC
*
Mais um dia de nortada, muito mais fraca mas começa a intensificar-se.

Imagino que com este tempo se esteja muito bem dentro da água do mar! 
A estação de Sagres congelou com -1,4ºC ontem à noite


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 20:07)

Boas tardes,
Como esperado foi uma bela tarde de sol.
Extremos térmicos: *19,0ºC* / *25,8ºC*

T.actual: *22,3ºC
*
A nortada não está nada de especial, nortada a serio será  a partir do meio da semana, lá regressam as rajadas de 75/80 km/h aqui na zona.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 22:24)

Sigo com *23,1°C e 73% *de humidade. Vai ser difícil dormir hoje... 
Off-topic: recomendo a ida ao panorâmico de monsanto. Apesar de estar abandonado, consegue ver-se muito bem Lisboa toda, incluindo a expo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2015 às 22:31)

De facto a temperatura pouco ou nada vai descer ao longo da madrugada, a nebulosidade assim não vai deixar.
Sigo com  *21,7ºC*
O céu deve limpar logo pela manhã.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 22:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com *23,1°C e 73% *de humidade. Vai ser difícil dormir hoje...
> Off-topic: recomendo a ida ao panorâmico de monsanto. Apesar de estar abandonado, consegue ver-se muito bem Lisboa toda, incluindo a expo.




off-topic:  sem dúvida! Frequentei este espaço muitas vezes, não só pelo restaurante mas principalmente como ponto de vista e de observação do céu. Já lá não vou há  mais de quinze anos talvez, quando se degradou.
Mas vai deixar de estar abandonado, esperemos, houve um concurso de projectos para aproveitamento da estrutura do edifício, lançado no início deste ano:

http://www.archdaily.com.br/br/7603...bservatorio-natural-de-monsanto-nom-em-lisboa

http://www.anteprojectos.com.pt/2015/01/21/observatorio-natural-de-monsanto-nom-internacional/


Os resultados do concurso já foram publicados no início de Maio. Os projectos apresentados a concurso estiveram expostos de 22 a 31 de Maio:

http://www.lxfactory.com/PT/agenda/...atory-of-monsanto-nom-2015-05-22/#prettyPhoto

Vejam aqui as propostas:

https://www.facebook.com/Arqfolium/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream

e a vencedora, que é também a minha favorita:

https://www.facebook.com/Arqfolium/....1437342590./1629056070641843/?type=3&theater


on-topic: 22,9ºC com 79% de humidade, neste momento aqui em Carcavelos. Céu a ficar gradualmente mais nublado por estratocumulus desde o pôr-do-sol, ainda se viu o poente do fino crescente de Lua, vento fraco.

Uma imagem da bela tarde de hoje, especialmente o azul do oceano. E o Cabo Espichel ainda a "fumegar" como é típico das situações de oeste húmidas:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jul 2015 às 23:06)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic:  sem dúvida! Frequentei este espaço muitas vezes, não só pelo restaurante mas principalmente como ponto de vista e de observação do céu. Já lá não vou há  mais de quinze anos talvez, quando se degradou.
> Mas vai deixar de estar abandonado, esperemos, houve um concurso de projectos para aproveitamento da estrutura do edifício, lançado no início deste ano:
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com.br/br/7603...bservatorio-natural-de-monsanto-nom-em-lisboa
> ...


A sério, devias ir lá agora, enquanto não é reconstruído. Se gostares de aventura vais amar. É simplesmente magnífico! No topo do panorâmico, se conseguires subir, ficarás maravilhado com a vista. É um bocado perigoso mas consegue-se chegar lá na boa.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 23:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> A sério, devias ir lá agora, enquanto não é reconstruído. Se gostares de aventura vais amar. É simplesmente magnífico! No topo do panorâmico, se conseguires subir, ficarás maravilhado com a vista. É um bocado perigoso mas consegue-se chegar lá na boa.



É verdade, a vista é fabulosa, tenho imensas fotos de lá, de há muitos anos atrás. Embora seja um apreciador dos espaços abandonados, ultimamente não me têm atraído.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Jul 2015 às 00:18)

StormRic disse:


> que fotos lindas!!
> 
> O nevoeiro no Raso, quero dizer só no Raso, é raro.
> O fumo tem circulado lentamente, veio dos vários incêndios mais a norte, era de longe.
> ...



Obrigado, 

as filmagens, então foi assim hehehe, quando cheguei ao caminho já de terra que dá acesso ao largo do estacionamento, estava um auto-tanque a apagar qualquer coisa imaginei o pior , estava a GNR que claro não deixava os carros seguirem, lá estacionei onde pude e fui a pé, pois isso deixavam passar, quando me aproximo do auto-tanque deduzi que se tinha incendiado o que me parecia ser um carro de golfe ???, mas como teria ido lá parar ?, mas uma observação mais atenta vi que era uma "viatura" estranha, segui em frente e no largo estava um aparato de camiões, até uma roulote de comes e bebes e muita gente, quando chego ao largo começo a ver as inscrições em algumas carrinhas a fazer referência a empresas de filmagens, e pelas conversas e caras do pouco que apanhei, a dita "viatura" deveria ser para suportar os equipamentos videográficos, portanto deve ter ido a vida muitos milhares de euros com o incêndio,

esta era uma viatura que lá estava ( um corte da imagem ), uma grua com uma câmara, que mais tarde apanhei-o ali, mas andava também um outro jipe que o vi quando cheguei "lá acima", não sei se fazia parte do "elenco" ou andava a passear,


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Jul 2015 às 00:41)

E lá fui fazer a habitual volta de bike pela marginal Algés - Guincho, no entanto não deixo de referir que choveu, sim aquela coisa que cai do céu que tem sido ultimamente raro , aqui em casa pelas 9:30h, ainda deu para molhar o chão, limpou e aqueceu para a tarde, comecei logo a pensar que iria ter uma volta molhada,
mas não,

posso dizer que foi uma das voltas em que térmicamente foi das mais lineares, fui prevenido com mais uma t-shirt, mas não foi necessário, nem mesmo no Guincho, desta vez pouco vento, presumo que pela sensação térmica que senti, deveria rondar os 22º - 23º C, alias quando cheguei ao carro pelas 22:00h era esta ultima, a temperatura que indicava,

as fotos da praxe, a começar por Carcavelos para variar ,






confesso que a medida que ia-me aproximando do Raso e via a tal faixa de nevoeiro, pensei que iria entrar num frigorifrico, mas não, temperatura bem amena do que é costume, mesmo comparando com o do dia anterior e pouco vento, no entanto o nevoeiro estava mais ao largo,










o já quase típica presença no topo da serra, provavelmente desta vez não se deveria ver patavina cá para baixo, humm, como é que estaria lá em cima ? ,






no regresso, farol da Guia, com dois níveis de nuvens,






novamente Carcavelos, 






de referir que vi o nevoeiro que envolveu o Espichel, mas a uma dada altura da tarde limpou, mas já mais para o fim do dia voltou novamente a envolver-se num interessante nevoeiro, "fenómeno" este que é raro observar, estava a pedir um time-lapse.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2015 às 00:43)

*21,4ºC* estaveis, e assim vão continuar madrugada dentro.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Jul 2015 às 00:48)

Tenho presentemente 22,0º C  ( subiu ligeiramente ), 84% Hr e céu encoberto, e no meu quarto quase 27º C.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2015 às 01:07)

Sigo com *22,8°C *e *81% *de humidade...
Vão chegar carradas de melgas


----------



## Candy (20 Jul 2015 às 02:09)

Só p'ra avisar que hoje foi praia até às 20h00, o mar parecia uma lagoa, a esta hora na rua está uma temperatura muito agradável e o vento é quase nulo no centro de Peniche! Nota-se humidade no ar, tipo nevoeiro alto o que nos leva a crer que vamos ter um dia bom amanhã 
Ah... e não há vestígios de melgas!!! Ou seja... há, as de duas patas!... 

Não pode ser sempre tudo mau, né?!  

Deixa cá aproveitar, porque vem aí nortada forte nos próximos dias!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2015 às 02:13)

*22,3°C 
81%* de humidade e não há melgas


----------



## Candy (20 Jul 2015 às 02:30)

Nops!... No centro de Peniche, não!
Agora se formos mais para a marginal junto aos candeeiros na beira da estrada não me admira que haja algumas. Mas nada como aí isso garanto.
Este ano ainda não tive de usar os difusores eléctricos para não ter melgas dentro de casa e ainda ontem tinha a janela aberta, à noite, com luz acesa. Também estava humidade.
Acho que matei uma este verão! Coisa rara... já devia haver mais! Mas ainda bem, porque eu sofro!!!

EDIT: Humidade 98% - Temp. 20,6º C

Atenção que isto é na estação que fica mesmo no Cabo Carvoeiro, que fica a 3 km do centro de Peniche. Difere sempre qualquer coisa. não muito, mas...


----------



## david 6 (20 Jul 2015 às 02:36)

por aqui 21.9°C ainda! O que é bastante para esta hora aqui mais para o interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2015 às 10:30)

mínima tropical de 21ºC
actual 26.8ºC
hoje as 7:30 a serra D'Aire e Candeeiros estava coberta por um bonito capacete de nuvens.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jul 2015 às 11:42)

Boas mínima tropical de 21.4 desta não esperava por agora já aquece 30.7


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2015 às 13:07)

Boas

Mínima muito alta 21,8ºC a quinta mínima tropical este ano

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e 29,4ºC

Já chegou aos 29,8ºC é o 8º dia seguido com máximas a tocar ou passar os 30ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Jul 2015 às 13:48)

minima tropical por aqui também, à rasca mas foi, o que é bastante raro por aqui com *20.1ºC*
actual de *30.7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2015 às 13:52)

Boas!
Sigo *31°C *e *51% *de humidade
Quase que tive uma mínima tropical, foi de *19,8°C*


----------



## david 6 (20 Jul 2015 às 14:04)

*30.9ºC,* 56% humidade vão surgindo uns cumulus, apesar do cape existente infelizmente não vai haver nada, só para o interior norte e centro


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 16:25)

boas! Consegues mais uma vez novas composições, gosto muito daquelas a ver-se a serra. Um capacete de entrada agressiva do vento oeste não imediatamente à superfície, o Cabo é poupado mas o Cabeço do Vento não, o nevoeiro na serra instala-se logo desde os 250-300m.
As duas fotos de Carcavelos nem parecem da mesma praia .


----------



## david 6 (20 Jul 2015 às 17:24)

serra de montejunto:







maxima de *32.4ºC*
actual de *30.6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 17:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> *21,4ºC* estaveis, e assim vão continuar madrugada dentro.





homem do mar disse:


> Boas mínima tropical de 21.4 desta não esperava por agora já aquece 30.7



Para não destoar, *21,4ºC *também aqui, grande parte da noite, foi a mínima que só descolou às 7h. 86% de humidade máxima.

27,1ºC com 64% agora.

Os estratocumulus correram durante toda a noite até meio da manhã, de norte. O vento rodou para noroeste ao início da tarde, já com céu limpo mas permanecendo os nevoeiros sobre o Cabo Espichel e uma barra de estratos baixos rasantes ao oceano em todo o horizonte marítimo e que também tapa a base do Cabo.

Ocaso de ontem:


E amanhecer de hoje, em janela completa dá para ficar tonto com a corrrida dos estratocumulus:


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 17:45)

david 6 disse:


> serra de montejunto:



 boa composição a realçar este singular relevo em "dorso de baleia". Esses fracto-estratocumulus marcam o limite da entrada da brisa marítima.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2015 às 18:23)

Boas

Mais um dia insuportável!! máxima de 32,3ºC que com esta humidade elevada torna tudo mais difícil de aguentar...

Agora estão 29,3ºC, 58%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jul 2015 às 18:25)

Boas a máxima foi de 33.1 por agora 29.3


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 18:54)

Máxima de *27,6ºC* às 17h30 com *63%* de humidade.

Há pouco, antes das 15h, o Cabo Espichel a "dormir debaixo da almofada"  








Imagens do fim-de-semana, para acordar:

*Sexta-feira, 17*, ao amanhecer, chuva/virga no mar:






Formações sob as células de base alta 







*Sábado, 18*, nevoeiros trepam o Cabo mas o Atlântico está pacífico e aprazível:






Neblina para um navio apenas:






*Domingo, 19*, neblina na Caparica ao nascer do sol, cordões de estratocumulus tangem a Arrábida:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jul 2015 às 19:50)

Sigo com *26,6°C *e* 63% *de humidade
A máxima ficou pelos *31°C*


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2015 às 19:51)

StormRic disse:


> Máxima de *27,6ºC* às 17h30 com *63%* de humidade.
> 
> Há pouco, antes das 15h, o Cabo Espichel a "dormir debaixo da almofada"
> 
> ...


Boa sequência de fotos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2015 às 20:17)

Bem decidi ir à praia, Carcavelos mais uma vez, vou fazer um breve apanhado (testamento) (infelizmente sem fotos):

A manhã ia aquecendo já com o vento um bocado maluco mas ainda fraco. Para oeste não sei bem que formação existia, mas são aquelas nuvens que o StormRic costuma captar nos timelapses. Ficaram lá o dia todo mas pelas 16h já quase que desvaneciam num branco. A sul via-se parte da costa da Caparica e de Sesimbra tapadas por neblina.

Da manhã para a tarde a maré estava vazia, nunca tinha visto Carcavelos sem ondas mas sem dúvida que parece o paraíso (fora a água gélida). Só devo ter visto ondas de 20 cms ou quando a maré enchia pela tarde algumas chegavam a 50cms .

A água desde de manhã que tinha uma mistura: amena, fria, muito fria e quando se ia para longe da costa e se ia fundo eu diria que todo o meu corpo congelava.

Pela tarde nunca pensei que piorasse tanto, às 15h não se aguentava ao sol, só a nortada nos salvava.  Quase que formava uma chuva de suor quando a nortada se calava. Melhor remédio era ir à água. Acho que um bom parâmetro para as estações era registar a temperatura com sol direto, só por curiosidade!

Depois às 16h já se estava bem na praia ao sol, água finalmente aqueceu! De reparar que a Este estavam umas nuvens que passaram lá o dia todo, estavam para lá de S.Julião da Barra, até diria no rio Tejo. Não sei o nome das nuvens (desculpem é que é dificil decorar) mas acho que o facto de estarem paradas no tempo já é uma pista, ou pelo menos tive essa sensação.

É interessante o extremo oeste da praia de Carcavelos, o vento é mais fraco do que no resto da praia provavelmente porque está mais coberto e as rochas estão por todo o lado e de ano para ano o mar "tapa" umas rochas e "destapa" outras. O "chão" do mar parece areia mas repara-se perfeitamente que é uma rocha extensa em certas regiões. Para além disso notei como a água estava limpa, talvez a menor agitação do mar, mas com 1,5m de água ainda se via perfeitamente a areia, apesar da água ser esverdeada.
____________
Máxima: *31,4ºC*
Mínima:* 21,1ºC*
MáxHR%:* 83%*
Rajada máxima: *51,5 km/h*

Parece que a temp. da água vai diminuir ainda mais com a Nortada e a água fria chega finalmente a Cascais! 
No cruzamento entre o IC19 e a reta da EN117 (Alfragide) há uma ponte e para mim é dos melhores locais para ver a serra de Sintra, via-se perfeitamente o relevo do capacete, lindo!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2015 às 21:23)

Boas noites,
Extremos térmicos: *20,0ºC */ *25,3ºC*

Bem por um triz esta minima tropical, não sei se aguenta, estou com *20,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 22:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Da manhã para a tarde a maré estava vazia, nunca tinha visto Carcavelos sem ondas mas sem dúvida que parece o paraíso (fora a água gélida). Só devo ter visto ondas de 20 cms ou quando a maré enchia pela tarde algumas chegavam a 50cms .



Tem sido um verão calmo quanto a ondulação de fundo. Só às vezes a nortada levanta aquelas cristas locais que dificultam a natação. Quando como hoje o vento fica fraco, é... um paraíso, concordo! 

Em dias de céu azul, o mar fica correspondentemente muito azul também. Perto da praia combinam-se as tonalidades de azul com a areia de fundo ou em suspensão, aliando-se a algum conteúdo de algas microscópicas e temos um belo verdinho claro.



guisilva5000 disse:


> De reparar que a Este estavam umas nuvens que passaram lá o dia todo, estavam para lá de S.Julião da Barra, até diria no rio Tejo. Não sei o nome das nuvens (desculpem é que é dificil decorar) mas acho que o facto de estarem paradas no tempo já é uma pista, ou pelo menos tive essa sensação.



Havia algumas nuvens do aquecimento diurno, _cumulus "muito" humilis_ ou _estratocumulus_, permaneciam quase imóveis realmente, sobre os pontos quentes da superfície provavelmente.

Seriam estas? Mais para nordeste não tenho visão daqui.






 bom relato, uma "foto" completa do dia.

Para terminar o ciclo habitual, o céu está toldar-se novamente pelo cobertor de estratocumulus, logo a seguir ao poente, lá vem ele. Nem deixou ver a Lua e os planetas (já nem falo do cometa).

22,6ºC com 81%. A nortada, que ao fim da tarde ainda soprou moderada, está fraca agora.

Pela evolução das temperaturas, o vento fraco e a cobertura nebulosa, vai ser outra noite tropical, com a mosquitada respectiva.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2015 às 22:45)

Volta e meia cai uma morrinha muito suavemente, vinda da serra, por lá deve  estar "morrinhar" bem.
*20,5ºC* estaveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2015 às 22:50)

StormRic disse:


> A nortada, que ao fim da tarde ainda soprou moderada, está fraca agora.


 Ainda apanhei nortada moderada a forte em Alcabideche, Aldeia de Juzo e Guincho.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 23:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Volta e meia cai uma morrinha muito suavemente, vinda da serra, por lá deve estar "morrinhar" bem.



Cada vez que leio isso não posso deixar de sorrir pela protecção que essa situação traz à serra, sob todos os aspectos. 

Aqui está a estabilizar nos *22,5ºC* e *82%*, é muita humidade. Encoberto.

Foi assim a chegada da noite:


----------



## DaniFR (20 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

*21,1ºC*

Máxima: *29,7ºC*
Mínima: *19,7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (20 Jul 2015 às 23:50)

Por aqui a mínima deve voltar a ser tropical estão lá fora 23.9


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jul 2015 às 09:43)

Boas tal como eu previ a a mínima foi tropical com 21.2 por agora 22.8


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 10:17)

Boas,

*Cascais* segue nos *22,5ºC*  e vento moderado.
O sol la vai brilhando entre as muitas nuvens que ainda pairam no céu.


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2015 às 12:36)

Boas

E mais uma noite tropical por aqui! A segunda consecutiva! coisa bem rara por estes lados...

Mínima de 20,8ºC

Agora estão 27,7ºC se chegar aos 30ºC será o nono dia seguido com esse valor e acima.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 15:43)

Boa tarde

Novamente noite tropical, encoberto por nuvens baixas que se foram dissipando ou fugindo para SSE. Estratocumulus com aspecto um pouco mais turbulento do que nos dias anteriores.

Mínima de *21,2ºC* com *83%*, entre as 3h e as 4h. Assim que o céu descobriu, as temperaturas subiram bem, e agora estão 27,6ºC e 55%, a tarde mais quente dos últimos dias.

Céu limpo, bruma fraca em terra, neblina difusa no horizonte marítimo, nortada poeirenta já instalada.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2015 às 15:51)

Boas!
Sigo com *31,1°C *e finalmente tive uma mínima tropical, de *21,1°C *


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jul 2015 às 17:29)

Boas hoje o dia está um pouco ventoso ainda assim a máxima foi de 30.5 por agora 29.5


----------



## meko60 (21 Jul 2015 às 17:40)

Boa tarde.
Agora registam-se 30,1ºC na Cova da Piedade.A mínima foi de 20,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2015 às 17:41)

Boas

Máxima de 31,1ºC
Mínima de 20,8ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 27km/h

Agora estão 30,3ºC, 49%Hr e vento fraco de NW


----------



## meko60 (21 Jul 2015 às 18:34)

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 30,9ºC, atingida ás 17:00h. Agora sigo com 29ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2015 às 19:27)

Só o vento e a sombra nos salva nestes dias quentes e húmidos! 
Máxima: *31,3ºC*
Mínima: *21ºC*
MáxHR%: *80%*
Nortada fraca a moderada


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2015 às 20:03)

Sigo com 27,8ºC e vento fraco...a rajada máxima foi de 31km/h


----------



## david 6 (21 Jul 2015 às 20:38)

maxima foi de *30.9ºC*
actual de *26.7ºC*
vejo ao longe para NE topo de uma célula, será que é a de Espanha, consigo ver tão ao longe, é que não há mais nada sem ser essa 
e fumo de incêndios também


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jul 2015 às 20:47)

*20,9ºC* e forte nortada, mais uma vez, nenhuma estação é representativa do vendaval que assola esta zona. Ai se o incêndio de Murches comecasse à noite...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2015 às 21:30)

Depois de um dia quente, apesar de o vento ter aumentado de intensidade já depois das 17 horas, a máxima ainda chegou aos 34.9ºC
actual 26.7ºC, e apesar do calor do dia, as noite até tem sido frescas.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Jul 2015 às 23:54)

Por aqui 22.7 em princípio nao deve ser uma noite tropical mas vamos ver


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 00:10)

Extremos térmicos  *21-07-2015 *
Minima: *20,5ºC*
Máxima: *25,5ºC
*
Único motivo de interesse, foram mesmo 2 minimas tropicais consecutivas, de resto a nortada vai acelerar bem amanhã.

O nº de dias com minimas tropicais deste ano sobe assim para 8.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2015 às 11:28)

Boas

E vão 3 mínimas tropicais seguidas é a segunda vez que tal acontece desde 2010...

Mínima de 21,4ºC

Agora estão 26,7ºC, 54%Hr e vento fraco de NW... caso chegue aos 30ºC ou mais será o 10º dia seguido! Desde 2010 só por uma vez isso sucedeu, com 11 dias seguidos.


----------



## meko60 (22 Jul 2015 às 14:29)

É verdade, as noites continuam bem amenas. A mínima de hoje foram 20,7ºC.
Por agora vai nos 29,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2015 às 18:14)

Mais uma máxima acima dos 30ºC, ficou hoje pelos 31,0ºC

Agora sigo com 27,6ºC e céu cheio de fumo dum incêndio aqui a Sul


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 18:47)

Boa tarde

Céu muito limpinho, praticamente sem neblina, ligeira bruma sobre terra nisturada com algum fumo ténue.

Nortada, poeira pelo ar, mas o mar, bem azul por sinal, não está picado, apenas raiado das rajadas quando passam.

A noite na estação do bairro não foi tropical, mínima de* 19,3ºC* pouco depois do nascer do sol, com *80%* de humidade.
depois a temperatura subiu regularmente até à máxima de *26,7ºC *cerca das 15h30; já desceu até aos 25,6ºC presentes. Mais seco do que ontem, valor mínimo da humidade relativa de *46%*.

Mar calmo, quase sem ondulação, temperatura da água este verão tem estado bastante boa, embora agora com tendência de descida devido à nortada. Sobe durante até mais de 18ºC durante o dia e desce até entre 16,5º e 17ºC na madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 18:49)

Nortada violenta por aqui,ate momento rajada máxima de 76.3 km/h.
21.6 graus


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2015 às 19:15)

Boas!
Hoje tive uma máxima de *27,9°C* e mais uma mínima tropical de *20,5°C*. Atualmente, estão *25,6°C *e o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
Parece estar previsto chuva para sexta, porém fraca...


----------



## homem do mar (22 Jul 2015 às 21:35)

boas tal como previ a mínima não foi tropical com 18.9 a máxima foi de 30.5 por agora 24.2


----------



## StormRic (22 Jul 2015 às 22:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Parece estar previsto chuva para sexta, porém fraca...



Só a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, infelizmente.

*21,7ºC* com 63% neste momento.

Nortada fraca, aliás, brisa de norte. Céu limpo, luar de crescente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jul 2015 às 22:16)

Mínima: *20,7ºC*
Máxima: *30,7ºC*
Nortada moderada


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

Boas,

Nortada moderada a forte e *18,5ºC*.


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2015 às 12:29)

Hoje a mínima já não foi tropical, teria batido mais um record na minha estação com mais de 3 mínimas tropicais seguidas... hoje pode é igualar outro record na minha estação, 11º dias com máximas de 30ºC ou mais graus...

Para já vai bem encaminhado, estão neste momento 29,1ºC com 42%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jul 2015 às 17:03)

Mínima tropical foi-se hoje!
Mínima: *18,7ºC*
Máxima:* 30,4ºC*
Nortada moderada com rajadas de 40 km/h sucessivas


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 17:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima tropical foi-se hoje!
> Mínima: *18,7ºC*



Boa tarde

Idêntica mínima  aqui em Carcavelos sul, pouco depois do nascer do sol, com *80%* de humidade.

Céu limpo, alguma bruma fraca sobre terra misturada com pouco fumo. Ligeira neblina no horizonte marítimo.
Boa visibilidade.

Oceano muito azul, profundo, calmo, a nortada fraca a moderada, de NNW, não lhe pega.

Máxima corrente de 26,3ºC com 47%. Tem oscilado perto deste valor nas últimas três horas.


----------



## david 6 (23 Jul 2015 às 18:14)

minima de *15.7ºC*
maxima de *31.2ºC*
actual de *28.9ºC* e vento


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2015 às 19:02)

Boas

Outro dia quente! máxima de 30,8ºC

Agora estão 28,4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2015 às 20:18)

Boas!
Têm sido uns dias bem monótonos... 
Sigo com 24,7°C e com vento que vai de moderado a forte.
Não tive mínima tropical foi de 18,7°C
Continuo com a esperança que amanhã chuvisque e parece que os modelos já "desceram" a chuva para baixo do cabo carvoeiro
A máxima foi 28,1°C


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 20:21)

Já está instalada a nortada na serra de Sintra e imediações, capacete de nuvens visível na imagem de satélite.
Péssimo este vento para o combate a vários pequenos incêndios em todo o litoral centro.

No entanto aqui em Carcavelos a nortada está fraca a moderada apenas.

24,3ºC e a máxima foi de *26,4ºC* às 18h. A humidade não desceu abaixo dos 47%.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 20:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Continuo com a esperança que amanhã chuvisque e parece que os modelos já "desceram" a chuva para baixo do cabo carvoeiro



São chuviscos de uma frente em dissipação. Penso que nem passam para sul de Sintra, que receberá um pouco mais, mas tudo na casa das poucas décimas de milímetro, se tanto.
Há meia hora/hora e meia, a situação observada:


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2015 às 20:37)

StormRic disse:


> São chuviscos de uma frente em dissipação. Penso que nem passam para sul de Sintra, que receberá um pouco mais, mas tudo na casa das poucas décimas de milímetro, se tanto.
> Há meia hora/hora e meia, a situação observada:


Pois...mas não sei. Nunca se sabe se cai mais chuva num sítio, que noutro


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 20:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois...mas não sei. Nunca se sabe se cai mais chuva num sítio, que noutro



Se cair em Sintra já fico contente. Aqui, para assentar a poeirada, seria preciso bastante mais. Pelo menos estará nublado e a temperatura refrescará ligeiramente.

Descida a bom ritmo, 23,6ºC presentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2015 às 21:14)

StormRic disse:


> Já está instalada a nortada na serra de Sintra e imediações, capacete de nuvens visível na imagem de satélite.
> Péssimo este vento para o combate a vários pequenos incêndios em todo o litoral centro.
> 
> No entanto aqui em Carcavelos a nortada está fraca a moderada apenas.
> ...




Boas StormRic, a nortada já esta instalada ha varias horas, o pico deve ter sido por volta das 19 horas, hora que fui andar de bike, incríveis as rajadas na zona do Zambujeiro.
Fotos do capacete tiradas ha momentos:












_________

Minima do dia:  *17,9ºC
*
O calor tem andado longe destas bandas, maxima de apenas *23,1ºC*, este valor justifica-se tambem devido ao vento moderado a forte constante ao longo do dia, passando a forte muito forte ao final da tarde, o normal .

Sigo com *19,5ºC* e nortada moderada a forte.

O *ECMWF* mete *0,5 mm* para amanha de manhã, vamos ver..


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 21:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos do capacete tiradas ha momentos:



 boas fotos. O efeito do vento nas nuvens é notável, estratos lisos sobre a Peninha e Monge, Pedra Amarela e para leste também encobertos. São nuvens densas, devia estar muito escuro e nevoeiro na serra.

Na serra amanhã deverá molhar bem, mas para o lado de cá duvido sequer que acumule, era bom.

22,2ºC e 71%. Vento fraco.
Horizonte do poente liberto de nuvens baixas próximas, apenas uns fractus sobre Cascais.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2015 às 21:33)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos. O efeito do vento nas nuvens é notável, estratos lisos sobre a Peninha e Monge, Pedra Amarela e para leste também encobertos. São nuvens densas, devia estar muito escuro e nevoeiro na serra.



Às vezes nem dou a devida importância, mas sim o capacete volta e meia fica bem fotogenico. 

Passei ha pouco pelo vale do cabreiro, o incendio desceu  practicamente toda aquela encosta ( ficou a uns 4/5 metros acima da linha de agua) e aquele enorme valeiro a Este das Penhas das Marmeleiros. No alto do miradouro estava um autotanque dos bombeiros de Alcabideche e 5 bombeiros a observar a area queimada. Houve grande corrupio no fundo de vale, os caminhos estão bastante largos.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jul 2015 às 22:19)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 17.5 a máxima de 31.0  por agora 22.9


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2015 às 22:29)

*19,5ºC*
A nortada caiu bastante, amanhã ha mais.


----------



## manelmeteo (23 Jul 2015 às 22:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> *19,5ºC*
> A nortada caiu bastante, amanhã ha mais.


porque é que tu usas o termo" capacete na serra" aí na tua terra?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2015 às 22:37)

manelmeteo disse:


> porque é que tu usas o termo" capacete na serra" aí na tua terra?



Esse termo é usado ha muito tempo aqui na zona, e faço questão de o usar porque espelha bem o aspecto da serra, por vezes a unica nebulosidade presente em Portugal Continental, é somente o dito capacete sobre a serra, existe outra expressão, o "barrão na serra".


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 00:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> *19,5ºC*
> A nortada caiu bastante, amanhã ha mais.



Haverá já a interposição de uma pequena crista anticiclónica antes da frente. Mas isto nesta altura do ano é tudo muito pouco marcado. Até fiquei surpreendido por a nortada ainda ter resistido até tão tarde.



jonas_87 disse:


> Esse termo é usado ha muito tempo aqui na zona, e faço questão de o usar porque espelha bem o aspecto da serra, por vezes a unica nebulosidade presente em Portugal Continental, é somente o dito capacete sobre a serra, existe outra expressão, o "barrão na serra".



Também já ouvi "travessão" e "travessia". É um fenómeno singular, aliás muita coisa na serra é singular. 

20,8ºC e 78% neste momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2015 às 01:20)

Sigo com 21,6°C e o vento está fraco, com rajadas moderadas. Vamos lá ver se vai ser hoje que tenho uma mínima tropical
Reparei agora que a pressão atmosférica está muito baixa! 1006 hPa 
Eu não sei se isto é normal ou não porque não percebo tanto de meteorologia como alguns, mas achei estranho


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 01:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com 21,6°C e o vento está fraco, com rajadas moderadas. Vamos lá ver se vai ser hoje que tenho uma mínima tropical
> Reparei agora que a pressão atmosférica está muito baixa! 1006 hPa
> Eu não sei se isto é normal ou não porque não percebo tanto de meteorologia como alguns, mas achei estranho



Onde viste esse valor? Não está correcto. À meia-noite eram estes os valores já reduzidos ao nível do mar:







Temporariamente o anticiclone ou a crista anticiclónica que normalmente rodeia a península pelo oeste, noroeste ou norte, está erodido para deixar passar um  núcleo depressionário na sua trajectória para nordeste que não nos afectará directamente. Apenas a extremidade da frente fria pouco activa chegará ao litoral centro. Mas logo na sua retaguarda a crista reforça-se e até corta um segmento à frente impulsionando-o para sul, já no fluxo da nortada.






às 12h



às 18h


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2015 às 02:03)

StormRic disse:


> Onde viste esse valor? Não está correcto. À meia-noite eram estes os valores já reduzidos ao nível do mar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vi na estação do wunderground mais próxima. Pode-se ver ali em baixo que a pressão está, supostamente, baixa.




E continua a descer!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2015 às 09:44)

Por aqui o tempo está nublado, começou agora a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, depois de já ter caído também as 6 da manha.
A manha está fresca com 22ºC
mínima de 20.7ºC


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jul 2015 às 09:46)

Boas esta madrugada choveu uns pingos de modo que a mínima foi tropical com 20.0 por agora 22.3


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2015 às 12:19)

*26.5ºC*, *66% humidade*, céu muito nublado se caiu algum pingo nem dei por isso


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2015 às 12:25)

Boas!
Sigo com 27°C e 63% de humidade.
Pelos vistos não caiu nada por aqui  e estava previsto pelo menos 1mm.
Céu com muitas nuvens mas o sol espreita.
A mínima foi tropical, de 21,5°C


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2015 às 12:45)

Boas

Mínima de 19,9ºC foi morrer na praia por 0,1 

O dia era suposto estar a ser mais fresco, mas não está!! está igual, muito calor graças a humidade alta, estão 28,6ºC vai a caminho do record da minha estação 12º dias seguidos com 30ºC ou mais... Chuva?! So se for em sonhos


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2015 às 14:38)

afinal sempre chuviscou de manhã segundo a minha mãe, mas foi pouca coisa (o esperado)

por aqui *27.2ºC *e vento a aumentar de intensidade e muitas nuvens mas já com abertas


----------



## Rachie (24 Jul 2015 às 15:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse termo é usado ha muito tempo aqui na zona, e faço questão de o usar porque espelha bem o aspecto da serra, por vezes a unica nebulosidade presente em Portugal Continental, é somente o dito capacete sobre a serra, existe outra expressão, o "barrão na serra".


Na Ilha Terceira também dizem "capacete".


----------



## meko60 (24 Jul 2015 às 18:13)

Boas.
Hoje o dia esteve mais fresco. apesar da mínima ainda ser "alta".
Mínima - 20,3ºC
Máxima - 26,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Jul 2015 às 20:22)

maxima de *27.9ºC*, finalmente uma maxima abaixo dos 30ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2015 às 20:37)

Sigo com 23,6°C, vento fraco e a máxima foi 27,3°C. A estação não acumulou nada 
Lisboa já deve estar em seca, já não chove a sério há muito tempo


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2015 às 20:40)

Boas

Finalmente 11 dias depois uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºC

Máxima hoje de 28,6ºC
Mínima de 19,9ºC pode ser batida ainda

Rajada máxima 34km/h (19:29)

Agora sigo com 22,2ºC, 70%Hr e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 20:44)

Boa tarde

Chuviscou por volta das 8h da manhã, com a passagem da frente.

Foi assim a aproximação:


Foi registada precipitação em 22 das 94 estações do IPMA com pluviómetro em funcionamento no território continental, correspondendo a todas as do Litoral Norte e algumas do Litoral Centro. O maior acumulado de hoje até às 17h locais foi de *4,8 mm* em Viana do Castelo (Chafé).

Na região Litoral Centro foi registada precipitação nas seguintes 8 estações:

Alcobaça: 0,3+0,1 = *0,4 mm* (entre as 6h e as 8h locais)
Figueira da Foz (Vila Verde): 0,2+0,2 = *0,4 mm* (6h às 8h)
Leiria (aeródromo): *0,4 mm* (6h às 7h)
Lisboa (Gago Coutinho):* 0,3 mm* (7h às 8h)
Torres Vedras (Dois Portos): *0,3 mm* (6h às 7h)
Leiria: 0,1+0,1 =* 0,2 mm* (8h às 10h)
Coruche:* 0,1 mm* (8h às 9h)
S. Pedro de Moel: *0,1 mm* (6h às 7h)


----------



## Candy (24 Jul 2015 às 21:01)

Boas, 
Por Peniche, amanheceu com sol. Cerca das 10h30 ficou tudo tapado e começou a chuviscar. Depois parou.
À tarde, estava meio tapado mas parecia querer abrir quando começou a ficar negro de novo e às 15h30 choveu mesmo!!! Tinha roupa seca na corda e ficou tudo molhado!!!!  Tinha tudo a jeito para ir p'ra piscina ou p'ra praia se abrisse e o tempo andou a gozar com a malta, por aqui! 
Hoje era um bom dia para aconselhar a levar guarda chuva p'ra praia em vez de guarda sol!!! Foi o dia todo assim!!!

Agora... acho que vamos ter por aqui uma bela nortada!... pelo menos que seja animada, porque isto assim não tá com nada! 
Já sopra qualquer coisa


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 21:42)

Candy disse:


> Por Peniche, amanheceu com sol. Cerca das 10h30 ficou tudo tapado e começou a chuviscar. Depois parou.
> À tarde, estava meio tapado mas parecia querer abrir quando começou a ficar negro de novo e às 15h30 choveu mesmo!!! Tinha roupa seca na corda e ficou tudo molhado!!!!



Interessante! A estação do IPMA aí do Cabo nada acumulou. As mais próximas com algum acumulado foram Alcobaça e Leiria, mas só até às 8h. Dunas de Mira efectivamente foi a que mais tarde registou alguma coisa, acumulando 0,1 mm às 16h.
Às 13h a frente já tinha passado, em dissipação. Terão ocorrido alguns aguaceiros fracos pós-frontais, dispersos.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2015 às 21:46)

Boas,

T.máxima: *23,9ºC*

Nortada soprou forte durante tarde, mas amanhã vai ser muito mais intensa, vamos ver.
Sigo com *19,0ºC* , practicamente a minima do dia *18,8ºC*, registados ha pouco.


18:30
Céu interessante







20:15
Já ha muitos anos que não ia a este local, trata-se do ponto mais alto de Alcabideche, chama-se Alto da Peça (cota 157 metros), tem uma vista interessante.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já ha muitos anos que não ia a este local, trata-se do ponto mais alto de Alcabideche, chama-se Alto da Peça (cota 157 metros), tem uma vista interessante.



 tem uma bela vista de conjunto da serra!

O céu à tarde ficou bonito, sim, com cirrus a denunciar fortes ventos em altitude. Vem lá nortada da forte!

Por causa do céu encoberto do pré-frontal a mínima hoje voltou a ser tropical, *20,6ºC *logo após a passagem da frente às 8h. A humidade também subiu, até *87%*.

Com o desaparecimento da maior parte da nebulosidade a temperatura subiu logo até aos 25,2ºC cerca do meio-dia, e depois foi um equilíbrio entre o ar mais fresco pós-frontal e a maior insolação que a manteve sensivelmente nos mesmos valores, acabando o valor mais alto por ocorrer pouco antes das 18h com *25,3ºC*. A humidade não desceu abaixo dos *59%* durante a tarde.
O vento manteve-se fraco a moderado, ao amanhecer ainda temporariamente de oeste quando entrou a nebulosidade muito baixa da frente, quase nevoeiro, e depois de NNW à tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2015 às 23:11)

Máxima hoje de apenas 27,9 ºC devido ao vento moderado e constante, durante toda a tarde.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2015 às 00:31)

Mínima: *19,1ºC* pelas 23h55
Máxima: *28,7ºC*
Nortada moderada


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 00:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *19,1ºC* pelas 23h55



 tens razão, tenho que modificar a minha também, a mínima de dia 24 não foi os _20,6ºC_ da manhã, embora isso indique que a noite passada foi tropical, mas sim os *19,3ºC* pouco antes da meia-noite 

E continua célere a descer, 19,1ºC e 75% agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2015 às 00:42)

Infelizmente, já não tenho mínima tropical 
Sigo com 19,6°C e de acordo com a estação mais próxima, a pressão está nos 1008 hPa
Nortada a entrar com força, talvez seja por causa disso que a temperatura está mais baixa que o normal.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 00:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sigo com *19,0ºC* , practicamente a minima do dia *18,8ºC*, registados ha pouco.



Mas então qual foi a mínima da noite passada? Levanta-se a questão de ter sido efectivamente uma noite tropical mas que se perde para a contagem das noites tropicais do mês, se as formos contar apenas olhando às mínimas dos períodos de 24 horas legais. 



Tiagolco disse:


> Infelizmente, já não tenho mínima tropical



Mas tiveste noite tropical, isso é que deve contar.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 03:43)

Poente de ontem, com a nortada de volta e os fractocumulus aos trambolhões no vento.
(oops, fui apanhado ali no meio)


Noite bem mais fresca, *18,1ºC *nesta altura e 77%. A maior parte das estações aqui na região está entre 17ºC e 20ºC, Parede e algumas estações das aglomerações urbanas para Leste ainda a conservar o calor do dia.


----------



## Candy (25 Jul 2015 às 03:53)

StormRic disse:


> Interessante! A estação do IPMA aí do Cabo nada acumulou. As mais próximas com algum acumulado foram Alcobaça e Leiria, mas só até às 8h. Dunas de Mira efectivamente foi a que mais tarde registou alguma coisa, acumulando 0,1 mm às 16h.
> Às 13h a frente já tinha passado, em dissipação. Terão ocorrido alguns aguaceiros fracos pós-frontais, dispersos.


Proxima vez vou lá por-lhe a roupa molhada em cima, pode ser que ela reconheça um aguaceiro! humpf... cá para mim aquela estação não anda a registar bem.
Bem, mas agora a sério. Eu estou no centro e, em linha recta, estou a 3 km do Cabo Carvoeiro. Tenho uns amigos que moram num empreendimento que fica a uns 500 metros da EMA, na marginal sul, que ainda há uns dias, qd falávamos, pelo face, acerca do estado do tempo, o que eu descrevia era diferente do que se passava junto à casa deles. Portanto é bem possível que o aguaceiro tenha passado mais a Este (terra) e a EMA não tenha registado. Pelos riscos que fazia na minha janela da sala, parecia vir de norte e vinha batido a vento, o aguaceiro!

A esta hora, estamos com vento a soprar bastante bem e com umas rajadas que abanam bem a janela virada a N/NE!!!


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 04:09)

Candy disse:


> Proxima vez vou lá por-lhe a roupa molhada em cima, pode ser que ela reconheça um aguaceiro! humpf... cá para mim aquela estação não anda a registar bem.







Candy disse:


> A esta hora, estamos com vento a soprar bastante bem e com umas rajadas que abanam bem a janela virada a N/NE!!!



Desde a meia-noite que está pelo menos nos 30 Km/h de vento médio, rajadas de 60 Km/h previstas, lá se vai a água morna. E pelas previsões volta a entrar nebulosidade e chuviscos a partir de domingo. O anticiclone com dificuldades em recompôr a crista sobre a península.

Domingo





Segunda


----------



## Candy (25 Jul 2015 às 04:19)

StormRic disse:


> Desde a meia-noite que está pelo menos nos 30 Km/h de vento médio, rajadas de 60 Km/h previstas, lá se vai a água morna. E pelas previsões volta a entrar nebulosidade e chuviscos a partir de domingo. O anticiclone com dificuldades em recompôr a crista sobre a península.
> 
> Domingo
> 
> ...



Está aqui um verão jeitoso! Uiiiiiiii... Isto aqui para o turismo... e vamos ter a Mostra internacional de Rendas de Bilros, ao ar livre, este fim de semana. com passagem de modelos à noite e tudo! Vai ser bonito vai!  

De volta ao aguaceiro das 15h30... hehehe... fui ver as imagens do Radar de Coruche e pelas 14h30 UTC, se aumentarmos bem a imagem, conseguimos ver uma malandra de uma nuvenzinha pequena a passar por aqui!!! Ora pois!... foi essa menina que me molhou a roupa! E não passou pelo Cabo. A chuvinha só veio parar aqui por causa do vento que veio com ela porque se não fosse isso provavelmente nem aqui chegava!


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 04:30)

Candy disse:


> Está aqui um verão jeitoso! Uiiiiiiii... Isto aqui para o turismo... e vamos ter a Mostra internacional de Rendas de Bilros, ao ar livre, este fim de semana. com passagem de modelos à noite e tudo! Vai ser bonito vai!
> 
> De volta ao aguaceiro das 15h30... hehehe... fui ver as imagens do Radar de Coruche e pelas 14h30 UTC, se aumentarmos bem a imagem, conseguimos ver uma malandra de uma nuvenzinha pequena a passar por aqui!!! Ora pois!... foi essa menina que me molhou a roupa! E não passou pelo Cabo. A chuvinha só veio parar aqui por causa do vento que veio com ela porque se não fosse isso provavelmente nem aqui chegava!



Passagem de modelos à noite com a ventania, bem... boa sorte!

Esse aguaceiro foi especial mesmo para aí, eram bem poucos e dispersos, é preciso ter azar... 
Aliás percebe-se que foi nesse local que tomou força, na das 14:50 vê-se melhor, e... era o único!


----------



## Candy (25 Jul 2015 às 05:13)

Não posso ser sempre eu, a única, a não ter festa! Hoje calhou-me!... mas era dispensável. 

Quanto ao evento, está o cartaz neste link. Vamos ver... e então no jardim público,  desabrigado e agora sem as palmeiras que bem ou mal muito abrigavam, pois eram muitas!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pKRoNOwErmk/Va1D3LzhziI/AAAAAAAHPas/yXiIhX-dw34/s1600/1.jpg


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2015 às 08:58)

Boas,

Minima fresca por aqui: *16,3ºC*
T.actual:* 18,0ºC
*


StormRic disse:


> tem uma bela vista de conjunto da serra!
> 
> O céu à tarde ficou bonito, sim, com cirrus a denunciar fortes ventos em altitude. Vem lá nortada da forte!
> 
> .



Verdade, fiquei surpreendido, ha mais de 15 anos que não ia lá, naquele local, existe um antigo posto de vigia da gnr de Alcabideche, fica a curiosidade.

Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *72,4 km/h*, registada às 02:05
Este valor deve ser batido durante o final da tarde.
StormRic, a forte nortada por aqui, já dura  practicamente ha 2 semanas consecutivas,e veio para ficar. Hoje, ha de facto uma aceleração, mas nada do outro mundo, do outro mundo foi a a rajada que tenho na assinatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2015 às 09:00)

StormRic disse:


> Mas então qual foi a mínima da noite passada? Levanta-se a questão de ter sido efectivamente uma noite tropical mas que se perde para a contagem das noites tropicais do mês, se as formos contar apenas olhando às mínimas dos períodos de 24 horas legais.
> 
> Mas tiveste noite tropical, isso é que deve contar.



A minima da madrugada de ontem foi *19,5ºC*, esse valor foi logo batido ao final da tarde, a minima acabou por ser *18,6ºC*.
Aqui tenho sempre minimas mais baixas que tu, nem deu para ser tropical durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2015 às 12:05)

Mínima de 17,0ºC das mais baixas dos últimos 15 dias...

Agora céu limpo e 25,0ºC com vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2015 às 12:06)

Nortada a soprar forte, registo apenas *19,6ºC*.
A t.máxima de hoje vai ser baixa, amanhã sobe um pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2015 às 12:18)

Boas!!
Sigo com 25,6°C e tenho que admitir que passei frio à noite...foi de 17,5°C 
O vento também não estava para brincadeiras e neste momento está moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2015 às 12:23)

@Joaopaulo @StormRic a dita estação Davis que falei ha uns tempos atrás, esta é junto á praia de São Pedro do Estoril, quando puder publico fotos das outras 2 ( Hospital de Cascais(em Alcabideche) e Restaurante Muchaxo (Guincho).






_______

Forte nortada e *20,1ºC*
Mais logo regressa o habitual capacete, para já, serra limpa.


----------



## Candy (25 Jul 2015 às 12:46)

Muito solinho, mesmo bom pra praia!
Problema... muito ventinho!!! Lol...


----------



## homem do mar (25 Jul 2015 às 14:37)

Boas a mínima foi de 17.4 por agora 30.1


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jul 2015 às 15:10)

Mínima de *16,9ºC*, bom para dormir!
Possível máxima de *28,7ºC*

Rajada máxima de* 64,4 km/h *e nortada continua moderada


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2015 às 16:32)

Máxima até ao momento de 29,3ºC

Algum vento mas aqui não se nota muito... rajada máxima continua nos 39km/h a meio da madrugada


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2015 às 22:36)

Boas noites,

Dia de forte nortada.
Extremos térmicos: *16,4ºC* / *21,5ºC*
____

Algumas fotos tiradas no 2º local seguimento.
Em termos térmicos temperaturas rondaram os 23ºC de t.máxima, nortada a soprar bem, mas não tão forte como por aqui.

Vista para a serra, Palácio da pena à esquerda.
Segundo o google earth, 23 kms de distância.






_Mafra profundo

Vale do Moxarro_, aldeia da *Pedra Amassada* lá em baixo.






*Bracial* no horizonte






Os três aerogeradores da localidade de Palhais, escassos metros da linha de costa, sempre a trabalharem bem, indicando o rumo do vento, NO.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2015 às 11:09)

Por aqui a semana que está hoje a chegar ao fim tem sido muito monótona, com nortada por vezes moderada, a temperatura nao vai além dos 33ºC, contei pelo menos 2 pequenos remoinhos, com ventos talvez na ordem dos 70 km/h.
minima de hoje 17.1ºC
actual de 27.2ºC
Segundo o Windguru, parece que para final da próxima semana, quinta e sexta, preve-se alguma chuva, entre os 3 e os 5mm.
Vamos aguardar para ver se ela nao se perde ainda, seria bom alguma chuva, por aqui está tudo muito seco. A terra tem brechas que cabem uma mão de uma pessoa lá dentro, e talvez tenham mais de 1 metro de profundidade.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2015 às 12:42)

Boas

Mínima de 18,4ºC

Agora céu limpo, o vento soprar fraco e já está uma brasa, neste momento sigo com 30,0ºC, 35%Hr... que venha rápido o fim da semana para vir o fresco...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2015 às 13:32)

Dia de ontem
Mínima: *16,9ºC*
Máxima: *28,7ºC*
Nortada moderada a forte o dia todo

Nos próximos dias não acompanharei esta estação pelo que passo a ir ao Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro, estou na Sertã, basicamente ao lado do centro do país. Irei fazer foto-reportagens se vos interessar!


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2015 às 13:47)

e lá voltou ao mesmo, por aqui vou com *32.7ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jul 2015 às 14:03)

Boas a mínima foi de 17.4 por agora 32.0


----------



## meko60 (26 Jul 2015 às 14:53)

Boas.
A mínima de hoje foi mais elevada do que a de ontem, 18,5ºC e a máxima quase de certeza que tb vai ser mais elevada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2015 às 15:37)

muito calor por aqui, apesar da nortada fraca a moderada, sigo com 34.3ºC
máxima de 34.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2015 às 16:52)

Boas! Sigo com 27,8°C e a temperatura continua a subir!!! Esta humidade alta faz a sensação térmica ficar muito elevada.
Não se aguenta estar na rua 
Tive uma mínima, obviamente, que não foi tropical, de 17,7°C. Estava friosinho. Aquela chuvinha prevista para sexta está interessante


----------



## david 6 (26 Jul 2015 às 16:57)

minima de *12.4ºC*
maxima de *33.4ºC*
actual de *32.7ºC* e vento algumas rajadas até levantam a areia do chão


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 17:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vista para a serra, Palácio da pena à esquerda.
> Segundo o google earth, 23 kms de distância.



Muito invulgar esta perspectiva , Mouros (em baixo), Pena e Cruz Alta alinhados, é a vista perfeitamente oposta à do Estoril, em que a Pena fica oculta pela Cruz Alta. À direita da imagem é a Penha do Saldanha (456m).
Belas vistas e boas fotos da região!

Por aqui ontem e hoje continuam dias de nortada, moderada a forte, hoje com rajadas bastante intensas, poeira pelo ar, mar picado, velas inclinadas ao vento.

*Ontem*, mínima de *17,2ºC* depois do nascer do sol, com *78%* de humidade; máxima de *23,6ºC* pouco antes das 16h e *48%* pela 13h40.

*Hoje*, mínima de *17,6ºC* ao nascente, com *80%* de humidade relativa que ainda não baixou dos *57%*. A máxima já terá ocorrido cerca das 16h30 com uns notáveis *28,2ºC*.

Muito boa visibilidade para o lado de terra, bruma quase inexistente. Cordão de nuvens baixas ao largo, brilhante e com curiosos domos ocasionais.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2015 às 18:18)

Boas,

Sigo com nortada violenta, até ao momento, rajada maxima de  *84,6 km/h*.
T.máxima: *25,3ºC*
T.actual:* 22,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2015 às 18:53)

Boas

Máxima de 31,3ºC
Mínima 18,4ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 43km/h 

Agora sigo com 29,3ºC, 56%Hr, 1015,1hpa e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2015 às 20:02)

Forte nortada e *21,0ºC*.

O capacete da serra está enorme, desceu a cotas baixas, sensivelmente cota  200 mts, mais uma boa rega na serra.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Forte nortada e *21,0ºC*.
> 
> O capacete da serra está enorme, desceu a cotas baixas, sensivelmente cota  200 mts, mais uma boa rega na serra.



Excelente! 

Às 15:10 devia estar bonito no Cabo da Roca, como o nevoeiro a rodear localmente. Na serra já estava coberto o maciço ocidental, Monge em especial, e via-se descer para a Pedra Amarela:







Bastante nebulosidade entra agora vinda de noroeste, estratocumulus. A nortada amainou, vento fraco de noroeste presentemente. Mas uma boa temperatura ainda, *24,1ºC* com 72%.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2015 às 20:31)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente!
> 
> Às 15:10 devia estar bonito no Cabo da Roca, como o nevoeiro a rodear localmente. Na serra já estava coberto o maciço ocidental, Monge em especial, e via-se descer para a Pedra Amarela:
> .



Curiosamente andei lá perto precisamente a essa hora, no Guincho Velho, o nevoeiro estava a cota 250/280 metros, não tenho fotos do nevoeiro, apenas da linha de costa.
________

Incrivel, como tens vento fraco, aqui tenho nortada bastante forte...como gosto de dizer, está nervosa. 
Nestes dois dias de forte nortada, houve até ao momentos duas ocorrências aqui na zona, falo de estragos na rede electrica.

Fotos do capacete.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2015 às 21:38)

@StormRic  custou mas foi, registos da barragem da Mula, esta tarde. 

Na zona de saída da água, marca os 9,5 metros de profundidade, o máximo são 13 metros, desceu até aos nivel que suspeitava, ainda assim não está muito mau, já vi bem pior.
Em termos térmicos estavam uns 22ºC e nortada bem forte, alias basta ver água muito agitada. 


Fotos:





















_________________________________________________

Forte nortada e *20,4ºC*


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jul 2015 às 23:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosamente andei lá perto precisamente a essa hora, no Guincho Velho, o nevoeiro estava a cota 250/280 metros, não tenho fotos do nevoeiro, apenas da linha de costa.
> ________
> 
> Incrivel, como tens vento fraco, aqui tenho nortada bastante forte...como gosto de dizer, está nervosa.
> ...



Que nevoeiro cerrado. Hoje em Espinho havia alturas em que era igual. As avionetas andavam a quase 0 metros de altitude.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2015 às 00:52)

O GFS já atualizou... os 22 mm previstos para Lisboa foram incrivelmente transformados em 1mm e pouco 
Run 12z:




Run 18z


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Jul 2015 às 00:57)

Depois de uma semana em que as mínimas por aqui ( casa ) foram entre os 17º e 18º C, na sexta ao fim do dia fui para a margem sul, a casa estava um pouco quente, o que denota que esteve algum calor, mas estava um pouco de vento e já mais fresco, a mínima foi de 16,1º C bem fresco, aqui em casa na outra "estação" que tenho registou aprox. uns 15º C ( tem menos precisão ) e a casa estava mais fresca, muito vento, no Sábado de manhã dei um saltinho até ás falésias da Fonte da Telha para as fotos da praxe e o tempo estava ameno, aparentemente menos vento,

durante a noite aqui em casa, de Sábado para Domingo muito vento e uma mínima já a ficar pelos 17,8º C, durante a manhã já algum calor,

a tarde a habitual volta de bike pela marginal, onde uma avaria na bicla me impediu de andar a bom ritmo ( cabo do desviador da pedaleira a partir ) sem saber bem o que fazer lá fui andando até quase a Cascais, novamente muuuuito vento, mas temperatura relativamente amena, embora passando Carcavelos para Cascais sentisse mais fresco, quando cheguei ao carro pelas 22;00h tinha 24º C,

desta vez não vou colocar imagens porque são mais do mesmo e pouco relevantes meteorologicamente


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Jul 2015 às 00:59)

Actualmente tenho 20,3º C e 87% Hr, vento com alguma força e ligeiramente encoberto, alias as nuvens "nascem" na serra da Amoreira a pouco mais a frente "morrem", para Lisboa está mais limpo.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2015 às 06:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosamente andei lá perto precisamente a essa hora, no Guincho Velho, o nevoeiro estava a cota 250/280 metros, não tenho fotos do nevoeiro, apenas da linha de costa.
> ________
> 
> Incrivel, como tens vento fraco, aqui tenho nortada bastante forte...como gosto de dizer, está nervosa.
> ...



 Guincho Velho! Um local muito especial, com um ambiente histórico marcante, um sentimento arcaico. Já conhecias? Agora me lembro que era para mostrar fotos de lá mas ainda não cheguei a fazê-lo.
Normalmente durante a nortada o vento não chega lá abaixo, só ocasionalmente.

Aqui a nortada fez um descanso de umas duas horas, mas depois do pôr-do-sol voltou a soprar forte. Agora ao amanhecer está vento bastante fraco.

Essas fotos da serra estão lindas, bela luz! Bastante pesado o capacete, muito escuro por baixo, bom sinal, o nevoeiro a fazer a sua rega com certeza.




jonas_87 disse:


> Na zona de saída da água, marca os 9,5 metros de profundidade, o máximo são 13 metros, desceu até aos nivel que suspeitava, ainda assim não está muito mau, já vi bem pior.
> Em termos térmicos estavam uns 22ºC e nortada bem forte, alias basta ver água muito agitada.



 boa, foste à Mula, está no nível esperado, talvez ligeiramente abaixo, pensei nos 10m. Já se dá a volta pela "praia" do lado nascente mas ainda não apareceram os "jardins" submersos do lado norte. Vamos lá ver se aguenta mais dois meses.
Belos panoramas com as nuvens a encobrirem os penedos do Monge. Talvez seja da luz, do contra-luz, mas noto uma coloração demasiado acastanhada da água, não é costume vê-la assim. Ondinhas a revelar o vento encaixado no vale.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2015 às 07:07)

*20,0ºC* quase assintóticos neste momento, mas como já nasceu o sol e descoberto talvez não desça mais: noite tropical! 85% foi a humidade mais elevada.

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de norte à superfície mas uns poucos fractus ainda passam relativamente rápido. Barra de nevoeiros longe sobre o oceano. pouca neblina do lado de terra.

Dois time-lapses que mostram o amanhecer de sábado, com fractocumulus que parece que correm mas não saiem do mesmo sítio, o paradoxo das ondas do vento, e o poente de ontem seguido do luar entrecortado de estratocumulus no fluxo da nortada.

Dia 25, sábado

Domingo


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2015 às 08:08)

A noite foi tropical mas a manhã já não , uma hora depois do nascer do sol a temperatura ainda desceu aos 19,7ºC.
A humidade ainda não baixou dos 80% hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jul 2015 às 10:53)

A manha acordou com nortada moderada.
actual 25.4ºC
mínima 21.3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2015 às 13:01)

Boas! Sigo com 26,1°C e a mínima foi de 20,1°C. Porém, a nortada não tem sido muito forte por aqui


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2015 às 13:21)

Boas

Mínima quase tropical 19,8ºC

Agora céu limpo, temperatura de 27,5ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (27 Jul 2015 às 13:56)

Boas

Pela Quinta do Conde a temperatura é de 26,8ºC.

Por Sintra, um pouco mais fresco no entanto com incêndio no Cacém. Saíram agora 3 carros dos bombeiros de Sintra. Já ontem houve um incêndio junto ao IC19, no Cacém, ao lado da bomba da BP. Creio que o incêndio é no mesmo local. Alguém me confirma?


----------



## Candy (27 Jul 2015 às 14:11)

A Festa anual de Peniche realiza-se sempre no primeiro Domingo de Agosto e apanha (sexta não oficial mas q o povo já festeja), sábado, Domingo, segunda e terça feira. Há fogo de artificia, música ao vivo... Sendo uma festividade religiosa, no Domingo à tarde temos a procissão em terra e um dos momentos altos da festa, e que atrai mais gente a Peniche, nestes dias, é a Procissão no Mar que se realiza na noite de sábado e que termina com fogo de artificio aquático. 
Será que vamos ter mais "féta" além da organizada pela comissão de festas? É que o meteograma tá a ficar engraçadito!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2015 às 14:17)

Geiras disse:


> Boas
> 
> Pela Quinta do Conde a temperatura é de 26,8ºC.
> 
> Por Sintra, um pouco mais fresco no entanto com incêndio no Cacém. Saíram agora 3 carros dos bombeiros de Sintra. Já ontem houve um incêndio junto ao IC19, no Cacém, ao lado da bomba da BP. Creio que o incêndio é no mesmo local. Alguém me confirma?




Há cerca de 1 hora atrás vi bastante fumo,  no site  proteccao civil  dizia que era em Vale de Cambra, Sintra se calhar não estamos a falar do mesmo não sei.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2015 às 17:39)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi quase tropical com 19.8 a máxima foi de 31.2 por agora 28.5. 
Registo também que a estação meteorológica de Tomar (Valdonas) está de regresso depois dos regressos da de Beja e a de Elvas


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2015 às 18:55)

A máxima hoje ficou pelos 29,6ºC

Agora estão 26,9ºC


----------



## meko60 (27 Jul 2015 às 20:57)

Boas.
Extremos do dia: Mínima - 20,3ºC
                           Máxima - 29,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2015 às 21:52)

Boas noites

T.máxima: *23,9ºC
*

Impressionante a nortada que assolou e assola a zona, quando sai de Cascais, jamais imaginaria que por aqui estivesse tão agressivo, até ao momento, rajada máxima de 84,6 km/h (Valor exactamente igual ao de ontem, curioso). 

Ainda assim fui andar de bike, onde fui me meter...guincho. 
Infelizmente não levei o anemometro, foi uma pena, mas o vento soprava a vontade os 65/70 km/h, algo brutal, não me lembro de ver vento tão forte por lá.
Se a CMC/ Protecao civil não foram lá, a estrada deve estar intransitável, acumulação de areia já era significativa.

É por estas e por outras, que_ "deixei de bater_  no ceguinho", ou seja, no IPMA, isto é um fenomeno local, nenhum modelo prevê este vendaval. É a zona mais ventosa do país.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jul 2015 às 22:03)

Sigo com 21,6°C e a máxima foi de 27°C. O vento tem andado moderado com rajadas fortes.
A chuva prevista para sexta era de 22 mm, para lisboa, e agora estão previsto uns ridículos 0,2 mm. Já nem falo do CAPE


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2015 às 22:21)

Rajada de *80,3 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jul 2015 às 22:26)

Boa noite.

Nortada impiedosa por Carcavelos... nos últimos 3 dias tem sido uma constante.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2015 às 23:08)

2 Quedas de arvores, o que não é de estranhar, nortada violenta, vendaval brutal por aqui.
Ha momentos, nova rajada de *85 km/h*.

Entretanto os bombeiros de Cascais estão a fazer a limpeza da estrada do Guincho, perfeitamente expectável.


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Jul 2015 às 23:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites
> 
> T.máxima: *23,9ºC
> *
> ...



Que brutalidade , neste domingo passado não devia estar muito longe disso, pena não ter lá chegado,
agora existe esse passadiço, que ao menos podiam te-lo completado até a ciclovia, enfim,
mas fazer no sentido do Raso com esse vento presumo por costas, deveria ser brutal numa bicla de estrada não deveria ser difícil atingir os 70 - 80 km/h

por aqui também tem estado vento forte, não tenho é como medir devido a irregularidade das casas


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2015 às 23:45)

Rajada máxima do dia agora mesmo: *88,5 km/h*
Isto está um pandemonio...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jul 2015 às 02:25)

Sigo com 20,0°C. O vento lá fora está terrível, parece chuva a cair. Até fico com medo porque tenho uma árvore de 30 metros mesmo à frente da janela do quarto. Acho que nunca ouvi tanto vento.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 02:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada máxima do dia agora mesmo: *88,5 km/h*
> Isto está um pandemonio...





jonas_87 disse:


> Ainda assim fui andar de bike, onde fui me meter...guincho.
> Infelizmente não levei o anemometro, foi uma pena, mas o vento soprava a vontade os 65/70 km/h, algo brutal, não me lembro de ver vento tão forte por lá.



 espectacular as duas coisas, o vento e o vídeo, incluindo a teimosia em fazê-lo, e de bike!!
Pela trepidação, ruído e o aspecto selvagem da areia também avalio em nada menos que esses valores, até parece no topo da Peninha (como será que estava lá em cima ).

Também por aqui esteve violento, até altas horas da noite.

Agora apenas moderado. A máxima ontem foi de *26,6ºC* pouco depois das 15h e a humidade mínima *48%* uma hora mais tarde.

19,3ºC e 72% neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2015 às 02:56)

Às 01:03 estação do Pai do Vento registou uma rajada máxima de 104,7 km/h.  A nortada mantém-se violenta.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jul 2015 às 08:39)

Bom dia ao forum...

Que noite horrorosa em Carcavelos... dormi pouco e mal... toda a noite uma nortada incrível... tudo abanava... sentia coisas a estalar constantemente, os estores pareciam que iam voar... ramos de árvores no chão um pouco por todo o lado...

E ainda se mantem neste momento em Cascais, embora não se possa comparar a intensidade.


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jul 2015 às 14:15)

Boas mínima de 17.4  por agora 31.2


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2015 às 16:44)

Mais um dia quente hoje, com 35ºC actuais
máxima de 35.6ºC
nortada por vezes moderada


----------



## david 6 (28 Jul 2015 às 17:02)

que ventania que praqui vai, se aqui está assim, imagino ai mais para o litoral, a maxima foi *32ºC*, agora ta 30.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 17:53)

Boa tarde

Nortada forte continua aqui, por vezes rajadas muito fortes, mas é bastante variável, tem períodos de alguns minutos em que se mantém apenas moderado.
Nas ruas com árvores parece que começou o outono, tal é a quantidade de folhas caídas e folhas secas, assim como muitos pequenos ramos. Está a ser um verão difícil para as árvores, sem água no solo (a percentagem calculada de água no solo já era no fim de Junho inferior a 20% na maior parte do território e menos de 10% mais a sul, agora já deve estar neste valor generalizadamente), e aqui na região litoral a nortada não só agride mecanicamente como aumenta a evapotranspiração.

A mínima hoje foi de *18,8ºC* ao nascer do sol. A humidade era máxima, 74%, cerca das 3h.

Já houve três picos de temperatura máxima, cerca das 13h, 15h e 17h, com 26,1ºC, *26,2ºC* e 26,1ºC, respectivamente. A humidade relativa foi mínima, *59%*, ainda antes do meio-dia.

Mar picado em toda a extensão visível. Neblina brilhante fraca no horizonte marítimo.

Nuvem de fumo de incêndios do lado da penísula de Setúbal neste momento. Penso que vem dos incêndios no Cacém e no Sabugo, concelho de Sintra ambos.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2015 às 18:13)

Boas,


Nortada violenta não abranda, impressionante.
Deixo o resumo até o momento das rajadas máximas ( *superiores a 80 km/h*) do dia...
@david 6  por aqui estamos assim

1:07: *104,7 km/h* ( Rajada máxima do ano)
1:22:  *88,5 km/h*
2:28:  *84,6 km/h*
7:58:  *84,6 km/h*
12:57: *84,6 km/h*
13:07: *80,3 km/h*
13:42: *84,6 km/h*
14:02: *80,3 km/h*
14:07: *88,5 km/h*
14:22: *92,5 km/h*
14:43: *96,4 km/h*
14:58: *80,3 km/h*
15:03: *84,6 km/h*
15:13: *84,6 km/h*
15:49: *92,5 km/h*
16:04: *92,5 km/h*
16:14: *84,6 km/h*
17:10: *96,4 km/h*
17:30: *84,6 km/h*
17:50: *80,3 km/h*
18:01: *84,6 km/h*

Uma loucura portanto....


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 18:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada violenta não abranda, impressionante.
> Deixo o resumo até o momento das rajadas máximas ( *superiores a 80 km/h*) do dia...





Em São Domingos de Rana e Queluz os valores máximos estão na casa dos >60 Km/h, vento médio acima dos 40 Km/h. Para Nova Oeiras, a estação mais perto daqui, os valores são >50 Km/h e 30 Km/h, respectivamente.

Mas tenho observado aqui em Carcavelos sul efeitos mais característicos dos primeiros valores.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2015 às 18:37)

StormRic disse:


> Em São Domingos de Rana e Queluz os valores máximos estão na casa dos >60 Km/h, vento médio acima dos 40 Km/h. Para Nova Oeiras, a estação mais perto daqui, os valores são >50 Km/h e 30 Km/h, respectivamente.
> 
> Mas tennho observado aqui em Carcavelos sul efeitos mais característicos dos primeiros valores.



Aqui é outro campeonato, infelizmente, isto está impossivel, imagina na Malveira da Serra, nem é preciso falar da Serra de Sintra.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 18:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui é outro campeonato, infelizmente, isto está impossivel, imagina na Malveira da Serra, nem é preciso falar da Serra de Sintra.



Que falta faz a EMA do Cabo Raso estar com o anemómetro inoperacional (já para não falar da inexistência de estações na serra).
Penso que aí em Alcabideche é uma das "saídas de produção da fábrica". Mesmo mais adiante, junto à costa, Estoril por exemplo, a onda do vento deve levantar.


----------



## am_loureiro (28 Jul 2015 às 18:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Nortada impiedosa por Carcavelos... nos últimos 3 dias tem sido uma constante.





Tiagolco disse:


> Sigo com 20,0°C. O vento lá fora está terrível, parece chuva a cair. Até fico com medo porque tenho uma árvore de 30 metros mesmo à frente da janela do quarto. Acho que nunca ouvi tanto vento.


Nem no inverno houve tanto vento.


----------



## am_loureiro (28 Jul 2015 às 18:46)

Com tanta nortada este mês,parece que o agosto vai pelo mesmo caminho,nem no inverno houve tanto vento como neste mês de julho.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 18:46)

Incrível, o vento quase parou neste momento aqui. O mar deixou de estar picado.

Quando retomou o vento tinha virado para Leste.

Por vezes até vem de sul! Está completamente indeciso mas continua com rajadas ocasionais de diferentes rumos.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

StormRic disse:


> Que falta faz a EMA do Cabo Raso estar com o anemómetro inoperacional (já para não falar da inexistência de estações na serra).
> Penso que aí em Alcabideche é uma das "saídas de produção da fábrica". Mesmo mais adiante, junto à costa, Estoril por exemplo, a onda do vento deve levantar.



Sim, é uma pena não termos os dados da estação do Raso, ainda assim grande jeito que dão as estações amadoras.
Alcabideche  é uma das zonas mais afectadas em termos de nortada, a localidade encontra-se numa area exposta/aberta, numa elevação comparativamente com o vale da Atrozela / Pisão, não esquecendo a proximidade da vertente sul da serra, escassos 3 kms, tudo ajuda.
Como já tinha dito noutros posts, do conhecimento e vivência que tenho desta zona, posso dizer que as localidades com maior potencial de nortada são estas ( as primeiras são as que tem mais potencial). As próprias voltas de bike têm me ajudado a compreender melhor as diferentes intensidades do fenomeno.


Malveira da Serra
Janes
Zambujeiro
Cabreiro
Alcabideche
Murches
Alcoitão


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jul 2015 às 19:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, é uma pena não termos os dados da estação do Raso, ainda assim grande jeito que dão as estações amadoras.



Se conseguisses saber os registos da outra estação Davis instalada no tal Restaurante na zona do Guincho, era excelente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2015 às 19:10)

Grande incendio esta tarde aqui no distrito em Montalvo, Constancia, segundo a pagina da Prot.Civil contou com 193 operacionais, 42 veiculos e 4 meios aéreos, começou as 16:07, mas já está "em conclusão. Consegui observar essa coluna de fumo, a mais de 30 km de distancia.~
Oftopic- parece que o tópico sobre os incendio tinha pegado fogo, e agora nao se pode publicar lá.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2015 às 19:11)

am_loureiro disse:


> Com tanta nortada este mês,parece que o agosto vai pelo mesmo caminho,nem no inverno houve tanto vento como neste mês de julho.



Por norma, Julho é o mês mais ventoso do ano na faixa costeira Ocidental.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2015 às 19:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Se conseguisses saber os registos da outra estação Davis instalada no tal Restaurante na zona do Guincho, era excelente!



Sim vou tentar falar com o proprietario, se tiver alguma novidade depois partilharei por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2015 às 19:24)

Em termos de ocorrências desde Sabado, devido ao vendaval, estamos assim:

3 quedas de arvore
2 Danos na rede electrica

Felizmente o numero está baixo, as arvores estão _habituadas a dançar_, menos mal.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 19:30)

Vento fraco, rumo variável.
A temperatura já tinha descido a 25,1ºC, subiu agora para 25,8ºC; a humidade desceu de 62% para 59%.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2015 às 19:38)

Boas

Mínima de 19,4ºC
Máxima de 30,1ºC

Rajada máxima ao final da madrugada de 50km/h

Agora estão 26,5ºC, 62%Hr, 1013,4hpa e vento fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2015 às 20:37)

Nova ocorrência, agora mesmo, dano na rede electrica aqui em Alcabideche.

Sigo com forte nortada e *19,9ºC*.

Extremos térmicos: *17,9ºC* / *23,3ºC*


----------



## meko60 (28 Jul 2015 às 21:00)

Boa noite.
Mais 1 dia ventoso e com temperatura suportável.Mínima de 19,2ºC e Máxima de  29,4ºC.Na praia estava bastante desagradável devido à nortada e a temperatura da água não ajudava, 16,2ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jul 2015 às 21:24)

Finalmente o vento acalmou em Carcavelos!
Que assim se mantenha... preciso de dormir em condições...


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jul 2015 às 22:13)

Boas máxima de 31.3 por agora 22.9  se não calha a estar vento forte como está era possível a temperatura chegar aos 38/40 graus


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2015 às 13:28)

Anda tudo de molho por aqui...

Mínima tropical ficou nos 20,2ºC

Agora céu limpo, ventofraco por vezes  moderado e temperatura nos 28,3ºC


----------



## Rachie (29 Jul 2015 às 13:34)

Quem me dera já estar de molho. Estou mas a contar os dias para isso  (T - 17.5 days)

Em Cacilhas o dia amanheceu muito nublado e ventoso, parecia inverno :|
Em Benfica ainda caíram umas gotinhas minúsculas de chuva. Durante a manhã o céu ficou descoberto e agora está bastante agradável na rua, ainda que com algum vento.


----------



## homem do mar (29 Jul 2015 às 13:48)

Boas mínima tropical por agora 30.2


----------



## david 6 (29 Jul 2015 às 20:15)

hoje fui às praias em Peniche, pelo caminho fui pelo lado da Serra de Montejunto e apanhei chuva!!! a partir da serra prai durante meia hora ou mais até antes das Caldas da Rainha, apanhei sempre chuviscos, antes de começar a chuviscar a serra tinha um capacete interessante e até arco iris na serra havia, entretanto em Peniche uma manhã um bocado nublada e de tarde já sol, mesmo de manhã nublado esteve belo dia de praia 

entretanto por aqui a minha estação registou maxima de *30.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2015 às 21:02)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *19,3ºC* / *25,0ºC
*
De manhã borrifou um pouco.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jul 2015 às 22:57)

Boas! Os dias têm sido tão monótonos que já nem dá vontade de vir aqui dizer quase as mesmas coisas...
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 26,7°C
Mínima: 20,5°C
Atual: 23,5°C


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2015 às 01:10)

A madrugada segue abafada devido à humidade elevada, capa nebulosa e vento nulo. 
21.4 graus 

Em termos de nortada as previsões não São  nada animadoras.A mesma volta em força ao inicio da próxima semana.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 07:30)

Bom dia

Depois de mais um dia de sol e nortada, a que não faltou o céu encoberto pelos tradicionais estratocumulus da madrugada e amanhecer, eis que hoje surge a mudança com o ataque dos nevoeiros pela noite e amanhecer. Rolos de nuvens baixas sobre a água que quase entraram em terra, pairaram sobre a praia. Ontem também ao amanhecer já tinham aparecido mas ainda ao largo, com os grandes navios a surgirem pelo meio, revolvendo as neblinas, quais aparições místicas.

*Ontem*, mínima de* 20,3ºC* e máxima de *26,8ºC*; humidade  variou desde os *84%* cedo na madrugada aos *58%* da tarde.

O amanhecer de ontem viu entrar na barra do Tejo, primeiro ainda de noite, o gigantesco Anthem of the Seas, um dos maiores navios de cruzeiro do mundo, já com alguma luz seguiu-se-lhe o emblemático Queen Elizabeth, saído dos nevoeiros, e mais tarde, com o dia já claro mas sempre encoberto pela nebulosidade baixa, o clássico Oriana, também envolto nas neblinas. Depois ponho fotos, por agora é só o time-lapse, vale a pena ver com a melhor definição possível:


*Hoje,* nova noite tropical, estando a mínima a ser atingida só agora, depois do nascer do sol, *21,7ºC* e muito húmido, claro, com os nevoeiros próximos, *89%*.

Ventos fracos do quadrante oeste. O nevoeiro regrediu e amontoa-se neste momento no horizonte marítimo e, sobretudo, sobre a península de Setúbal e barra do Tejo, havendo ainda um véu de neblina rasante à água. O Bugio aparece flutuando acima desta neblina, a Caparica e o Cabo estão ocultos pelo denso nevoeiro ainda. Belas imagens devem poder ser captadas no Tejo, e nas pontes.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2015 às 07:54)

Boas mais uma mínima tropical com 21.4 por agora 21.5


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 08:15)

22,3ºC e mantém-se os nevoeiros ao largo, com aspecto pesado; 87% de humidade, vento fraco mas bem marcado de oeste.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Jul 2015 às 08:50)

Bom dia ao forum....
Paisagem espectacular esta manhã na viagem entre Carcavelos e Cascais...

Nevoeiro ao largo, barcos envoltos no seu mistério...

Em Carcavelos céu parcialmente nublado, em Cascais alguma neblina e uma brisa muito agradável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2015 às 13:14)

A manhã por aqui acordou cinzenta, até ao meio da manhã, onde o sol ganhou força ás nuvens. Agora ainda permanecem no céu algumas nuvens escuras.
actual 28.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2015 às 16:43)

Boas tardes,

Deve ter chovido qualquer coisa de madrugada, pois tinha vestigios de agua no carro, e observei algumas zonas humidas nas estradas.
Sempre há a hipotese ter sido uma madrugada bastante humida, sem precipitação.

Sigo com 25 graus, bastante sol apesar das nuvens.
Ainda bem que está tempo SO, ver se  a temp .água da mar sobe um pouco, apesar de ser de pouca dura.


----------



## vamm (30 Jul 2015 às 18:06)

StormRic disse:


> O amanhecer de ontem viu entrar na barra do Tejo, primeiro ainda de noite, o gigantesco Anthem of the Seas, um dos maiores navios de cruzeiro do mundo, já com alguma luz seguiu-se-lhe o emblemático Queen Elizabeth, saído dos nevoeiros, e mais tarde, com o dia já claro mas sempre encoberto pela nebulosidade baixa, o clássico Oriana, também envolto nas neblinas. Depois ponho fotos, por agora é só o time-lapse, vale a pena ver com a melhor definição possível:



Gostiii tanto  (Olá!)


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2015 às 18:32)

minima tropical aqui! (segunda este mês, muito raro por aqui) de *20.0ºC*
maxima foi de *31.1ºC*, várias nuvens actual de *28.5ºC*, continuação de várias nuvens mas agora já numa tentativa de ficar completamente encoberto com umas nuvens mais escuras


----------



## meko60 (30 Jul 2015 às 19:09)

Boas!
Os extremos de hoje foram: mínima *20,9ºC* ; máxima* 26,8ºC *.Por agora sigo com *23,8ºC* e* 84%* de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 19:37)

Nevoeiros todo o dia em regime de cobre-descobre, por vezes o forte e a praia desaparecem; o Bugio também apareceu intermitentemente; o Cabo e a Caparica andam ocultos o tempo todo.

A meio da tarde começaram a entrar nuvens altas de todos os tipos, cirrus, cirrostratus, cirrocumulus. As nuvens médias aproximam-se agora. As nuvens baixas são estratos rasantes à superfície e evoluindo em formas diversas ao sabor do vento fraco ou quase nulo do quadrante oeste, oscilando entre o SW e o WNW o que faz os nevoeiros entrar mais ou menos pela costa.

Continuo a sublinhar que as condições cénicas para fotos no Tejo devem estar soberbas.

A máxima foi *26,1ºC* pelas 17h. A humidade mínima, *72%* pouco antes do meio-dia. 79% agora e o valor mais frequente andou à volta dos 75%. Curiosamente esperava-se mais com a proximidade permanente dos nevoeiros, eu diria que numa questão de 100m se passa destes valores inferiores a 80% para os 100%, tão sensível tem sido a fronteira costeira dos nevoeiros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2015 às 19:42)

A máxima de hoje ficou pelos 32.2ºC
actual 28.2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2015 às 21:11)

Boas
Dia muito abadafo. 

Extremos térmicos: *20,7ºC* / *25,8ºC*
T.actual: *22,1ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 21:29)

Boas!
Por volta das 20h o céu estava sinistro e acho que chuviscou a meio da tarde. Sigo com uns incríveis 25,4°C, já tinha saudades destas temperaturas à noite 
A humidade está terrível mas uma pessoa já se habitua


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 21:33)

Célula com eco laranja-avermelhado a caminho da Figueira da Foz


----------



## bpereira (30 Jul 2015 às 21:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> Célula com eco laranja-avermelhado a caminho da Figueira da Foz


Acabei de ouvir algo estranho....


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 21:38)

bpereira disse:


> Acabei de ouvir algo estranho....


Primeira descarga da célula da figueira da foz.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 21:39)

Está muito ativo para os lados da figueira da foz! Já são 4 descargas


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 21:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> Célula com eco laranja-avermelhado a caminho da Figueira da Foz



E já tem trovoada, quatro descargas às 21h31, 33, 34, 37 e uma mesmo agora, às 40, em Vagos:


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Jul 2015 às 21:44)

Célula bastante ativa a de Figueira da Foz. Alguém de Aveiro tem visibilidade?


----------



## bpereira (30 Jul 2015 às 21:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está muito ativo para os lados da figueira da foz! Já são 4 descargas


Activo! Nem por isso, de 5 em 5 minutos e já parece ter passado.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 21:45)

No início da trovoada o aspecto do radar era este:


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 21:47)

bpereira disse:


> Activo! Nem por isso, de 5 em 5 minutos e já parece ter passado.



9 descargas nos últimos 15 minutos. Não está mal para uma célula em Julho que veio do oceano!

Edição: 12


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 21:49)

bpereira disse:


> Activo! Nem por isso, de 5 em 5 minutos e já parece ter passado.


É que olhei para o blitzortung uma vez e só estava uma descarga e depois olhei a segunda vez e já estavam mais quatro


----------



## JTavares (30 Jul 2015 às 21:49)

Tenho conhecimento de avistamento de clarões em Coimbra.


----------



## Gongas (30 Jul 2015 às 21:50)

então é daí, há pouco avistei um clarão aqui de Coimbra e fiquei na dúvida. Trovoada para estes lados não tava previsto. boa!!


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 21:51)

Pouco vulgar esta situação, para a época:







Acrescento o seguinte, nenhuma previsão apontava para trovoadas no litoral e até mesmo hoje.
Penso que está aqui a anomalia das SST a ter um efeito não totalmente considerado nas modelações/previsões.


----------



## JTavares (30 Jul 2015 às 21:53)

E houve-se roncos.
Ps: o cape não estava nos 600? Isso ja não dá trovoadas?


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jul 2015 às 22:00)

Confirmo. Trovoada em Coimbra.
Por enquanto ainda não chove.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

32 descargas nos últimos 15 minutos!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

53 descargas ao todo!!


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 22:10)

62 descargas em 15 minutos (às 22h10)!!


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 22:13)

Haja alguém a registar o fenómeno! 






Total de descargas nos 45 minutos que já dura: 79.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jul 2015 às 22:14)

vejo relâmpagos a N!!! será dessa célula tão longe?


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 22:22)

Cerca de 30 descargas nos primeiros 9 minutos depois das 22h. Espero que não haja focos de incêndio.

Potências entre 10 e 66 kAmp.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 22:23)

Com estas células "imprevistas" que aparecem no litoral, se calhar o pessoal de lisboa também tem festa
Era bom era...


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (30 Jul 2015 às 22:24)

Já avisto relâmpagos a norte e nordeste. Zona de Coimbra e Castelo Branco.


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2015 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Consultem o tópico de seguimento da previsão do tempo e modelos e tentem encaixar esta célula nas previsões mostradas lá (ou em qualquer modelo).
> Fascinante, certo?



Por acaso ontem o WRF tinha isto, mas umas horas mais tarde, mas depois retrocedeu.



StormRic disse:


> Mas a área abrangida pela previsão de trovoada pelo Stormy abrange perfeitamente esta zona.



Se queres enviar alguma espécie de mensagem, podes contactar directamente, por aqui dispensam-se moços de recados.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

Vince disse:


> Se queres enviar alguma espécie de mensagem, podes contactar directamente, por aqui dispensam-se moços de recados.



Já o fiz, para o IPMA. Aceito o reparo, evitarei fazer comentários deste género, mas não posso deixar de apontar as previsões que estão mais e as que estão menos certas.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 23:08)

Está a chuviscar por aqui


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Jul 2015 às 23:23)

Bom, prometi a mim mesmo que só iria postar fotos de condições atmosféricas mais relevantes, assim tipo, tornados, ondas maiores de 10 mts , trovoadas, desenvolvimento vertical bem agressivo, granizada valente, assim coisas deste género, mas pensei que nunca mais iria colocar fotos ,

hoje de manhã tive de ir com a minha mãe ao hospital Santana, em Paredes e na vinda pelas 11:45h em direcção a Lisboa, sou "presenteado" por um nevoeiro bem rasteirinho e claro arrependido de não ter levado pelo menos a compacta, mas o "vício" falou mais alto e toca a tirar fotos com o telemóvel onde ainda parei num local para melhor fotografar, 
resolvi partilhar estas, quebrando a minha promessa ( que é uma coisa que vem ai muita  ),

tirei em Carcavelos, mas parado nos semáforos, não ficou nada de jeito,

estas já estacionado, entre Santo Amaro e Paço de Arcos, uma panorâmica,















não consegui resistir  a esta beleza,






um "crop" de outra foto, pois sem zoom não há milagres,






mais a frente, a entrar no nevoeiro em direcção a A5, mas quase dissipado,


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2015 às 23:26)

*21,5ºC* lá fora.


Desculpem off-topic, mas achei muita graça a isto:


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 23:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> *21,5ºC* lá fora.
> 
> 
> Desculpem off-topic, mas achei muita graça a isto:


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 23:38)

Vitor TT disse:


> toca a tirar fotos com o telemóvel onde ainda parei num local para melhor fotografar,
> resolvi partilhar estas, quebrando a minha promessa



 excelente, lindas, era mesmo isto que eu queria ter visto! O nevoeiro a subir as encostas da marginal e/ou a repousar sobre o rio!


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2015 às 23:53)

Boas por aqui dia abafado com máxima de 28.9 por agora 22.8 está noite deverá ser a 3 noite tropical seguida o que é bem raro por aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2015 às 01:36)

Sigo com 24,7°C já há duas horas. 
73% de humidade e vento nulo.
O luar está incrível!! Até saí da cama para tirar umas fotos, amanhã publico no tópico correto.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 01:36)

Tudo calmo e estagnado por aqui. Altocumulus vagarosos, neblinas e nevoeiros regrediram para o mar. Coroa lunar.

Temperatura estabilizou em 21,4ºC; humidade nos 86%.

Dois time-lapses de ontem dia 30, com diferença de 12 horas, ao amanhecer e ao entardecer, este último especialmente pelo nevoeiro e pela chegada das nuvens altas e médias, num fluxo de sudoeste:


----------



## homem do mar (31 Jul 2015 às 10:46)

Boas mais uma mínima tropical 3 consecutiva com 20.9 por agora 21.8


----------



## Candy (31 Jul 2015 às 13:24)

Às 12h45 caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas "já fora do moderamento"!.. looooool... e as praias estavam cheias. Devia estar lindo, tudo a fugir! hehehehe...
E veio com ventoooooo...


----------



## Candy (31 Jul 2015 às 16:02)

Estamos assim...
é só ver pela webcam... praia só mesmo para resistentes...

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/lagide-e-baía/


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 19:06)

Candy disse:


> Às 12h45 caiu um aguaceiro moderado, mas "já fora do moderamento"!.. looooool... e as praias estavam cheias. Devia estar lindo, tudo a fugir! hehehehe...
> E veio com ventoooooo...



Com efeito, novamente especial só para aí! 






A linha de cumulus (topos relativamente baixos) dissipou-se pouco depois, nem chegou a entrar pelo litoral mais a sul.



Candy disse:


> praia só mesmo para resistentes..



off-topic: É a melhor altura para estar na praia (apenas a minha opinião pessoal) 

E também aqui em Carcavelos de volta ao habitual do verão, Nortada de NW a NNW com rajadas fortes, mar bastante picado em toda a extensão visível incluindo a barra do Tejo.
Bruma sobre terra, neblina no horizonte marítimo mas também difusa em geral, últimos cumulus humilis sobre ou para lá da Arrábida, barra de nuvens baixas a oeste, fractocumulus e estratocumlus desgarrados, tudo não ocupando mais de 1/8 do céu.

A mínima e a noite ainda foram tropicais, *20,4ºC* ao nascer do sol, mas a humidade nessa altura, 81%, já tinha descido dos *87%* dos momentos a seguir à meia-noite, altura em que ainda perduravam os nevoeiros costeiros e a Lua tentava aparecer de vez em quando.
Máxima de *24,7ºC* pelas 14h e a humidade não baixou dos *61%*, daí o aspecto ainda de uma certa névoa no céu.

O amanhecer foi interessante pelas nuvens com direcções cruzadas e a nítida transição para o regime de norte/noroeste. Desde os fractus que vinham já de norte aos cumulus resistentes sobre terra, os altocumulus vindos de oeste e iniciando a formação do seu padrão característico e ainda nuvens médias altas que ainda se deslocavam de SW para NE, o time-lapse apresenta em dados momentos estas três direcções cruzando-se até à limpeza final e instalação do nor-noroeste que perdurou até agora:


HD720p recomendado


----------



## meko60 (31 Jul 2015 às 20:05)

Boas.
De hoje : Mínima *20,3ºC* , Máxima *25,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 20:18)

Céu a ficar muito nublado, 6/8, por estratocumulus espessos em camada consistente. Barra de estratos a oeste aproximou-se da costa.

21,2ºC e 70%. Nortada apenas fraca a moderada sem rajadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jul 2015 às 20:52)

Hoje vai ser uma noite fresca, sigo com 23.5ºC, e nortada moderada, que parece nao "querer ir de férias".
O dia de hoje foi praticamente cinzento, apesar de o sol ainda ter espreitado alguma coisa por entre as nuvens.
A máxima nao foi além dos 28ºC
Serra D' Aire coberta de nuvens neste momento.
Está uma linda e brilhante lua cheia hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2015 às 21:25)

Boas

Sigo com 17,9ºC ( actual minima) ,bastante vento e tempo bem fechado, a serra deve estar a ser borrifada ha horas.


----------



## nelson972 (31 Jul 2015 às 22:24)

De volta ao Centro.
Segundo o termómetro do carro, 28 graus desde Altura ate' 'a saída da A1 de Torres Novas. 
Actuais 18 graus e uma morrinha tocada a vento.


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

Depois de ter tido mínimas superiores a 20º , tenho agora ( vamos ver por quantas noites ) 18,7º C e 78% Hr e vento fraco.


----------



## Candy (1 Ago 2015 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Com efeito, novamente especial só para aí!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De facto, tenho sido uma felizarda!!!  Pelo menos podia não ser visita de médico! humpf... o resto do dia foi encoberto e com vento. Via -se pelas webcam nas praias alguns resistentes mas com bastante vento! Pela forma como as bandeiras e as câmaras abanavam não devia estar nada agradável.
Agora, o vento sopra bem, lá fora!


----------



## rbsmr (21 Ago 2015 às 15:59)

"Duelo ao sol", aqui no litoral oeste, entre a trovoada e a neblina marítima

(eliminado e publicado no tópico de Agosto 2015)
Fotos da praia de Porto Dinheiro, Lourinhã
A Meteogorda regista 22°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Ago 2015 às 18:55)

rbsmr disse:


> "Duelo ao sol", aqui no litoral oeste, entre a trovoada e a neblina marítima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As fotos são de Julho? É que publicaste no seguimento de Julho...


----------



## rbsmr (21 Ago 2015 às 19:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As fotos são de Julho? É que publicaste no seguimento de Julho...


Opppsss....A seguir o forum via Tapatalk no tablet é o que dát!!!!


----------

